# Hydroponic Perpetual Grow Community



## sparkafire (Sep 24, 2008)

This is a thread for those who want to grow or are currently growing in a Hydroponic Perpetual Garden. 

(This is only my definitions but for this thread it is the type of grow that we are talking about and I am sure many of you call your grow many things but here are the the thread only definitions.) 

*Perpetual Garden **A grower that is applying a perpetual system to his grow has a grow room and a mother room. The grower puts clones straight into flower and typically harvests only the cola every 2 weeks. It is rarely done in soil.
**
If you want to know what a true perpetual harvest looks like please go to this link https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html*

*SOG 
[FONT=arial, helvetica]Is a specialized, mass-production technique for growing marijuana indoors in which the time required to bring your crop to harvest is shortened by controlling the light period. All aspects of the plant's life are controlled so that the shortest amount of time is taken to produce the largest amount of product in the least amount of space and a minimal amount of work.[/FONT]* *Can be done in soil or hydroponics.*

*SCROG 
**Is a training method using growth control that allows one to shape their canopy. Tying, bending, crimping and topping and use of screens and nets are all conventional indoor training methods. Training fewer plants so each can cover a larger area.Plants are topped to promote branching, as the plants grow into the screen and their shoot tips start to grow through the holes in the screen, they are pulled back under the screen and guided to the next hole in the screen to continue their horizontal growth, all the time maintaining the profile of the screen to maximize light use.*​

AL.B.Fuct is a master of this technical and some what complex system to begin but he is ALWAYS gracious enough to answer any and all of your questions. 

This thread is for Perpetual Growers to ask questions and get answers for this type of grow and you probably wont get to far asking generalized ones. 


Hope you join us and happy growing. 

Sparky


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 24, 2008)

thecloset said:


> I already have a good idea of how I would do it. I have grown succesfully in DWC and soil and I already have all the space and equipment necessary for ebb and flow tables mothers and clones. I gave Ebb and Flow SOG a shot earlier this year but was extremely dissappointed... many of the plants died and all of them were at least stunted. None yeilded more than probably a quarter ounce. I suspected that the problem was that the 4 inch rockwool cubes may have been staying too wet and causing the plants to be overwatered. This is why i asked for specifics such as medium and how often the table is flooded. Im thinking that i may have more success rooting clones either in an aero cloner or in just 1 inch rockwool cubes and then putting those in pots with hydroton instead of a larger rockwool cube. Im thinking this may give the roots more oxygen. Besides that im always curious about lighting, ventilation etc just to get a feel for ur room. In general i just figured it would be good for this thread if everyone who posted about their perpetual ebb and flow SOG included the information i suggested.



Cool You have some growing experience. Sorry to hear about your unsuccessful grow with SOG. Were you trying to do a PERP also? You will find that a Perp grow is very time consuming and there are so many variables. When i started i had never done hydro before so you have an advantage on me there.

All i can tell you is look around and ask some questions of PERP growers like me and BUGS and IGrow and of course you need to spend lots of time on ABF threads!!! when i started i thought i would copy ABF but his cloning is kinda advanced in my opinion.well not really advanced just very meticulous. His cloning method has to be spot on for it to work. I use hydroton and a areo cloner for clones i have 2 failed attempts ABF style and since then I have tried to keep it very simple you can do it just keep it simple and read and research this to death.


----------



## benson (Sep 24, 2008)

what is a tds meter,i here its sumfin 2 do wit saving electric,is that tru.i hav a 2 man camping tent,cud i grow my marowana in that.what is rockwool,is it a tipe of hard cotton wool.how much soil do i put i my 5L pots


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 26, 2008)

so you and custo m gonna get a room or what?
i leave for a few days and your out whorin' around. i got the neoprene inserts for the cloner and im running it 15 on 30 off ....we'll see. i feel good about this one. the big girls are scary looking. i'll post some bud porn at 7 when the lights come on


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 26, 2008)

anyway...here's my proof that imma perpetual weed baron





*pics of the op* 
permalink

ok... here are the latest pic of the grow

     
here are the 7 that made it through the nut burn. they are in week 6 of flower right now







  here are the other 2 batches in flower and a wide shot....well sort of wide










and here are the mums after a pass of cuttings and a vicous pruning. the only bitches your still allowed to beat....lmao
   


and then there's the clones ....all out of the rapid rooters now so i finally used the neo collars, and changed a few things so we'll see
__________________


----------



## potroast (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, I'd say that you need to do some work on your definitions. For example, I have a perpetual system, but since I use fewer plants, I veg them before going into the flowering room. Perpetual actually just means that you have plants in your flowering room that have different start/finish dates. You can have two or more crops flowering, and it's an ongoing system. And many growers use soil for their growing method.

And SOG growing just means to keep the plants smaller, and closer together. Best to use the indoor lighting. And there is absolutely no effect on harvest timing, that is strictly strain-dependent. If you put them directly to flowering, you remove the veg time, but in a perpetual system, it doesn't matter. They are always in the veg room, getting ready to go.

HTH


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 27, 2008)

i have decided to do a three way side by side comparison of cloning techniques. one will be the aerocloner, the next will be rapid rooters in a humidome on a heat mat and the third will be albfuct style rw cubes on a heat mat. i'm gonna settle it once and for all for me personally. i'll start a cloning journal and post pics like crazy. it'll be a hoot
__________________


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 28, 2008)

potroast said:


> Well, I'd say that you need to do some work on your definitions. For example, I have a perpetual system, but since I use fewer plants, I veg them before going into the flowering room. Perpetual actually just means that you have plants in your flowering room that have different start/finish dates. You can have two or more crops flowering, and it's an ongoing system. And many growers use soil for their growing method.
> 
> And SOG growing just means to keep the plants smaller, and closer together. Best to use the indoor lighting. And there is absolutely no effect on harvest timing, that is strictly strain-dependent. If you put them directly to flowering, you remove the veg time, but in a perpetual system, it doesn't matter. They are always in the veg room, getting ready to go.
> 
> HTH


AHHH point taken Mr. Roast unfortunately most of us newbies tend to spew out terminology what we think is correct and then it just gets worse as it perpetuates throughout the site. I would love to correct myself but it seems my time has run out for editing. If you have the means to correct my mistake on the first page feel free to do so . Believe it or not i want it to be right so that we all learn the right way and right terminology.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 29, 2008)

omg is the sparkster turning over a new leaf?


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 29, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> omg is the sparkster turning over a new leaf?


Nope just not interested in the stupid and lazy anymore. 

I figured that my time spent working on getting more of us on a thread that were either are trying to learn something, teach something or feed the family was more important than getting in some kids ass for being lazy.

But let someone come onto this thread asking a one plant under the bed using miracle grow and bag seed in soil question and you will see a whole tree appear.


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Custom Hydro How is your grow doing?


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 29, 2008)

I run a three week perpetual harvest.

I run a home made aero cloner. I have a 100% success rate with my clones. I have my cloner under a 2-light, 2ft HO fls. My cloner has 29 plant sites.

After 3 weeks the clones go into the veg system. Another home made aeroponic system under a 250W MH light. The system has 18 sites.

After another 3 weeks it's into the flower room. My flower room has 3 Aero/NFT systems. The plants flower for 9 weeks so I harvest every three weeks. I run 2-1000W HPS lights with CO2 (& controller).

Right now I have 10 differerent strains I'm running. Check out my Journal and gallery for more info...


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 29, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I run a three week perpetual harvest.
> 
> I run a home made aero cloner. I have a 100% success rate with my clones. I have my cloner under a 2-light, 2ft HO fls. My cloner has 29 plant sites.
> 
> ...


FUCK YEA!!!!! Now that is cooking with FLAME!! Very cool How long have you been doing that? If you don't mind tell us some trials and tribulations to get you to this point. I know i for one am having some newbie mistakes and any help you could give would be appreciated. I am soooooo jealous.


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 30, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> FUCK YEA!!!!! Now that is cooking with FLAME!! Very cool How long have you been doing that? If you don't mind tell us some trials and tribulations to get you to this point. I know i for one am having some newbie mistakes and any help you could give would be appreciated. I am soooooo jealous.


I started with soil but only grow Aeroponic now.

Growing hydroponically is actually a lot easier than soil.

The biggest problem I always had in the past was pests. You can loose everything if your not super clean. I haven't had any pests since I went to Hydro.

8 weeks flower time is only enough time for pure Indica strains. As soon as you start mixing in some Sativa you need a minimum of 9 weeks for the candy buds. All the killer strains have some Sativa in them.

Most of us chronic smokers that have been smoking more than 35 years prefer Sativa strains. Why? The high is energetic and there is no ceiling. That means the more you smoke the higher you get.

Flushing makes your buds taste better!!!! I always leach with clearex for 24 hours and then flush with straight water the last two weeks. My buds are super sweet and tasty. The ashes are pure white with a little grey.

CO2 is for real. It added 4-6oz. per harvest for me. You need lots of light and hydro to see the real benefits though. I tried using a timer at first but eventually I bought a CO2 controller that controls everything in my room.

You can't have too much light. Light is what powers photosynthesis. Get some vented hoods to keep everything cool.

Grow organic if you want the best tasting buds. My Blueberry tastes so fucking good no one can believe it. All my buddies shit on their first hit! Their like WTF, that's the best bud I've ever tasted in my life!

Read my journal for specific info on my nute formula. I grow 100% organic. Organic is what gives my buds their sweet taste.

Check out these nugs...


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 30, 2008)

14 yrs is a long time................ I don't have 4 months into it yet I guess that's the reason your op looks the way it does. When i too started i wanted to make quality over quantity but i really have to get over the first hurdle of getting one done. I am trying to get WW out every 2 weeks and its frustrating to have cloning issues that right now have kept me from having it. There is a 4 week swing from a bad set of clones that imploded because of my carelessness. Lesson learned 

I was wondering about the Sativia strains and how much different it is growing. I know i have a real lanky WW that seems to be behind in flowering but shot up like it was on steroids i have 2 plants that i kept in this run and it looks like they are about 2 weeks behind. I will definitely watch and document those plants to see how they smoke compared to their sisters. 

I feel i am right there just have to work the kinks out and soon i will be a weed baron just like you and bugs. LOL


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 6, 2008)

COME ONE COME ALL, GATHER ROUND KIDDIES!!!!!

I AM THE SHIZZ, YOU WANT PURPLE???? YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE PURPLE!!!!!

HERE WE GO GUY.....HARVEST DAY


THESE ARE THE NEXT TWO BATCHES....THE MIDDLE ONE HAS 3 WEEKS TO GO. THE ONES ON THE RIGHT ARE THE 7 THAT MADE IT AFTER THE CHOP. AND THE ONES ON THE LEFT ARE 3 WEEKS BEHIND THE MIDDLE ONES. I HAD CLONING ISSUES FOR A WHILE BUT NOW I GOT IT DOWN BELOW 2 WEEKS.


HERE ARE THE 7 AFTER THE CHOP...4 GREEN ON THE LEFT AND 3 PURPLE ON THE RIGHT. YA THAT'S RIGHT PURPLE


A LIL SIDE BY SIDE OF A TOP COLA FROM THE GREEN AND PURPLE WHITE WIDOW.....DANG PICK A COLOR ALREADY!!! 


THE GREEN AND PURPLE AFTER TRIMMING AND A SHOT TOGETHER

 MY SHITTY CLOSE UPS...SORRY GUY IDK HOW TWO DO MACRO OR IF MY CAMERA EVEN HAS IT BUT THE OTHER ONE IS THE BEST BUDS OFF THE TWO COLORS


OFF THE BUD STALK INTO THE DRYER.....AND A WIDE SHOT OF THEM IN THE DRYER....3-4 DAYS WOOOOHOOOOO

















JUST A FEW BIG SHOTS OF THE PURPLE AND 1 LAST SIDE BY SIDE.....DADDY AINT PROUD IS HE?????

I LOVE YOU ALL AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT AND ENJOY THE REST OF THE SHOW....IT'S ONLY GONNA GET BIGGER AND BETTER FROM HERE ON OUT!
__________________


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 7, 2008)

kiss-ass


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 7, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> kiss-ass


 you dont say much but when you do i...well.. i...umm....love you just a lil bit....in a real super duper manly way though.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 7, 2008)

> I am trying to get WW out every 2 weeks and its frustrating to have cloning issues that right now have kept me from having it.


Check out the illustration of my cloner. It costs about $40 to make.
You will never loose a clone again! 

Check out my thread for more detailed info:
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks.html



> I was wondering about the Sativia strains and how much different it is growing.


The more Sativa the strain has the harder it is to grow indoors. Unless of course you have a lot of light, a lot of room and a lot of time.

You just can't beat the Sativa high though. Energetic, thought stimulating and unlimited ceiling are just a few of the traits of a good Sativa. 

There are strains that have a nice Sativa high and still grow very well indoors.

If you can find the Sativa phenotype of AK47 you will be set for life. Bubblegum is another mostly Sativa that grows well indoors and outdoors.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks for the info and links stink....


----------



## LolipopCrop (Oct 12, 2008)

finaly found my place here. 
U all love Al B too!
He taught me everything i know back on OG. He is the man!
Just thought i would say high! I dont have any big bud shots to show yet, but i will. After OG went down I harvested my last flood table, and shut down the op. I switched my op to a four plant soil grow from seed, and been doin that since just to keep my weed steady.
i'm fed up with not growing big so i'm getting back in the game! 
stay tuned for 4 4x4 floods under 2K wats, perpetual SOG style... starting out with Mr. Nice G13xSkunk1 in a few weeks.
right now i have 2 plants in veg for 2 weeks, i will turn those 2 into 8-10, then those 8-10 will be my mothers. 
sorry for ramblin, just been on this site for a week now and havent found SOG or Perp grows until now. 
I saw stinks, but thats it.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

hey lollipop sounds like a hell of a harvest, lookin forward to it.

on a side note everyone....screw the side by side i'm just aero now, rw and rr can suck my ass


----------



## BARON VONDANKENHOUSEN (Oct 16, 2008)

ahhhh good to see a fellow baron doing the right thing.....carry on


----------



## potroast (Oct 16, 2008)

Ahem, y'know, creating a new account and answering your own post requires more psychiatric therapy than we are qualified to give around here.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

tehehehehe....dont tell anyone , it;s a secret. plus sparkafire stole my idea so i had to 1 up him. i'm not being bad am i?


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 16, 2008)

potroast said:


> Ahem, y'know, creating a new account and answering your own post requires more psychiatric therapy than we are qualified to give around here.


Ah yea bugs..... You do have a therapist right?? Its not a sign of great mental health to start talking to yourself. 

Poor guy, i am here for you buddy!! Now i know why you have been so hostile to me and Custom Hydro. Your cloner is not completely filled with water. 

I can only imagine the stress of not being able to clone like the rest of the kids. Its OK to have a SPECIAL friend Bugs one that you can talk to and that can give advice and encouragement when things don't go your way.

We all know the "SPECIAL" kids are just not as good at cloning as the others are. 

Dont worry bugs you can do it !!! I am rooting for you. (No pun intended)

Your Friend Sparky.

Please donate today to the Bugsrnme psychiatric therapy fund because together we can help him get better. 

Make checks out to RIU ATTN: The BUGSVANDANKENHOUSEN foundation.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 17, 2008)

LolipopCrop said:


> finaly found my place here.
> U all love Al B too!
> He taught me everything i know back on OG. He is the man!
> Just thought i would say high! I dont have any big bud shots to show yet, but i will. After OG went down I harvested my last flood table, and shut down the op. I switched my op to a four plant soil grow from seed, and been doin that since just to keep my weed steady.
> ...


Hey brother ! sorry i didn't catch this earlier i was kinda buzy with Bugs and the dueling Barons. Thats the name of my new band by the way. LOL 

Great to have you on board and looking forward to hearing more about your grow.


----------



## BARON VONDANKENHOUSEN (Oct 20, 2008)

There has to be more than 1 baron for a duel.....i am the only one here.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 20, 2008)

BARON VONDANKENHOUSEN said:


> There has to be more than 1 baron for a duel.....i am the only one here.


oh no !! when you talk to yourself you can be 3 barons at once me myself and I take your meds buddy


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 20, 2008)

Onto weed topics Bugs did you say you changed strains? I am having issues with mine and the time 9 to 10 weeks AHHHHHHHH


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 20, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> oh no !! when you talk to yourself you can be 3 barons at once me myself and I take your meds buddy


 
i'm out............................jk





sparkafire said:


> Onto weed topics Bugs did you say you changed strains? I am having issues with mine and the time 9 to 10 weeks AHHHHHHHH


 
no sir....the smell and taste or our beloved ww is legendary. i'm just adding another strain. remember i was gonna double everything? well i still am i am just not doubling the ww, i'm adding sweet god into the mix. check out god bud and sweet tooth from bcbud and then thay crossed that fucker to make sweet god.....fuckin wet dream


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 20, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i'm out............................jk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DID you get my PM?? the bad part is i don't know what to think about it because of the issues i had i do however have another set in 4 weeks and then i will be able to tell a true time


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 20, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> DID you get my PM?? the bad part is i don't know what to think about it because of the issues i had i do however have another set in 4 weeks and then i will be able to tell a true time


 
ya i got it and responded....dangit...i cant even do that???? wtf?

mine needs 9 to be perfect.....i would assume yours would fall into that time frame or pretty close. do you have a scope?


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 21, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> ya i got it and responded....dangit...i cant even do that???? wtf?
> 
> mine needs 9 to be perfect.....i would assume yours would fall into that time frame or pretty close. do you have a scope?


Yes and they are still clear I have 3 plants going to go 10 but they are huge so i will let it slide 



What to do go with the smaller 8 week or big 10 ?? 

Log in with the password i cant believe he did that


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 21, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Yes and they are still clear I have 3 plants going to go 10 but they are huge so i will let it slide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i say do what i did and add 1 more 2x4 to get 1.5 times your current perpetual yields and make it 32 plants in a 2x4 with 3 - 3week stations. 9 is the magic #

i'm high and dont get what your saying about the password thing


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 21, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i say do what i did and add 1 more 2x4 to get 1.5 times your current perpetual yields and make it 32 plants in a 2x4 with 3 - 3week stations. 9 is the magic #
> 
> i'm high and dont get what your saying about the password thing



Hmmmmm I will have to do something if this next group goes longer. My problem is that i dont have the room to expand I have 4 tables and thats it! SO its 2 weeks or 4 weeks if i want to continue this way. Or i could buy some new stock and try again for a 8 week finisher. Hey AL can i come over and get a few clones?


----------



## Tsolrathe (Oct 21, 2008)

I am but a humble newbie who stumbled upon this thread. I am planning on using this sort of perpetual hydro system, but I've a long ways to go before I'm there, so forgive me for jumping in here, but earlier in the thread you were trying to come up with a term for this type of grow... how about River of Green(ROG), since the buds keep flowing in?


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 21, 2008)

Tsolrathe said:


> I am but a humble newbie who stumbled upon this thread. I am planning on using this sort of perpetual hydro system, but I've a long ways to go before I'm there, so forgive me for jumping in here, but earlier in the thread you were trying to come up with a term for this type of grow... how about River of Green(ROG), since the buds keep flowing in?



Welcome my ROG brother! LOL I like it and will start to using it here. Problem is Bugs will say he thought of it first so we will have to watch that. 

Tell us what you have planned, its never to late to ask questions about ROG because it will kick your ass if your not properly prepared.


----------



## Tsolrathe (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm still in the learning stage right now. You can find tales of my first grow here: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/122035-can-i-make-work.html and in my grow journal, which is in my sig. It's a bit of an embarrassing spectacle so far, but I'm learning a lot. My plan is to get some clones off these plants(I have 4 going) for my next grow, which I'm going to do under a 250w mh light, on a 2'x2' eb and flow table. I think I've got a pretty good idea on how to put one together based on reading journals and Al B's thread, but I haven't seen any explicit DIY instructions. Even in the faq, the eb and flow section is empty. Maybe later today I'll get ambitious and draw up what I have planned so far, and post it. I figure for now I'll just get this one table going, then when I feel comfortable with that, expand to a second, third, and eventually 4th table for the ROG. I'll keep the little grow space I have now, which is under a combination of CFLs and fluoros for my mother(s) and clones. I do have a couple questions that have been nagging at me:

How high do you put the overflow drain in the table if you're using 6" pots? I think I saw 3" somewhere, but am not sure.

Do you need a second pump to drain the table, or can you just let gravity drain it?

I plan on having my clones in 1" rockwool, since I now have a ton of it lying around. What do you recommend for the rest of the grow medium? I can cut up my useless 6" rockwool cubes into pellets, but will that hold too much moisture?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 21, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Hmmmmm I will have to do something if this next group goes longer. My problem is that i dont have the room to expand I have 4 tables and thats it! SO its 2 weeks or 4 weeks if i want to continue this way. Or i could buy some new stock and try again for a 8 week finisher. Hey AL can i come over and get a few clones?


no, man if you have 4 tables now then that means you have 1 extra or you can divide the max # of plants your trays will hold by 3 and space then out accordingly. 



Tsolrathe said:


> I am but a humble newbie who stumbled upon this thread. I am planning on using this sort of perpetual hydro system, but I've a long ways to go before I'm there, so forgive me for jumping in here, but earlier in the thread you were trying to come up with a term for this type of grow... how about River of Green(ROG), since the buds keep flowing in?


i love it but anything slightly new scares people like spark....like fire or the wheel....and hell we're all newbs to somebody so welcome.



sparkafire said:


> Welcome my ROG brother! LOL I like it and will start to using it here. Problem is Bugs will say he thought of it first so we will have to watch that.
> 
> well, technically i did think of it first, i just forgot to post it......i was just about to.
> 
> ...


no it won't man....i've been rog'n it up for a while and it's easy-ish.....(this is the part where spark says something about my momma or my clones)


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tsolrathe said:


> I'm still in the learning stage right now. You can find tales of my first grow here: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/122035-can-i-make-work.html and in my grow journal, which is in my sig. It's a bit of an embarrassing spectacle so far, but I'm learning a lot.
> 
> fun huh?
> 
> ...


i say perlite but hydroton is nice too. you can use em like your saying but you can easuly run into overwatering problems.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 21, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> no, man if you have 4 tables now then that means you have 1 extra or you can divide the max # of plants your trays will hold by 3 and space then out accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm you have a point there, i am math challenged but now i see the light thank god you were here!! 

The only newb here is some guy named BUGS that is still learning to clone. ( tricked you brought it up before you thought) 

Its just a little tricky there is just a lot of homework and trial and error but if i can do it with no experence so can you. 

Hey Bugs ! Your momma called and said that your clones she was rooting for you were done.... Of course i had to come over and show her my root system first so she could get a good look some huge root and boy did she like it!!!! . OH and this is after i had to shave her back so you owe me cause she said you always do it for her.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 21, 2008)

oh wonderfull....your talkin' 'bout my mamma now


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 21, 2008)

that's it.....i'm going to "THE" man.....you know who. i'm tellin'


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 21, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> that's it.....i'm going to "THE" man.....you know who. i'm tellin'


Your daddy? Who is your daddy Bugs Are you a bastard? wanna be baron


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 21, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Your daddy? Who is your daddy Bugs Are you a bastard? wanna be baron


 
you, sir.....have been told on.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 21, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> you, sir.....have been told on.


Oh you just opened up a 55 gallon can of whoop ASS!!!!

Oh and your mom just saw this post she thought i said Whipping cream and wanted to come over.

I cant believe you narked me out to ABF!!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 21, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Oh you just opened up a 55 gallon can of whoop ASS!!!!
> 
> Oh and your mom just saw this post she thought i said Whipping cream and wanted to come over.


 
BRING IT NANCY


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 21, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> BRING IT NANCY


Oh yea? Take this These are called roots Bugs...


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey bugs i was wondering how does one come back at a post like the last? I bet its hard being that you call yourself a WEED Baron and you cant clone. I bet all the guys at buydutchseeds.com know you REAL well HUH?

Thank you for calling buydutchseeds this is Chip . Huh yea hi this is bugs OH HI BUDDY I HAVE YOUR ORDER ALL READY TO GO thats 200 dingleberry kush right? WOW your our best customer

. YEa i have your account number no worries

Just say those 3 sweet words bugs and its all over..........


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 21, 2008)

And wich 3 words might those be ?


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 21, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> And wich 3 words might those be ?


Well its 4 actually no i take that back its a sentence I need you to tell me for all to see. 

Sparky your the best grower this side of ABF and i am nothing compared to you. 

Repent and you shall be saved from any more cloning or momma jokes. 

For its obvious you are over your head. 

Are you high again? LOL


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 22, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> that's it.....i'm going to "THE" man.....you know who. i'm tellin'


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 23, 2008)

sparkafire said:


>


 
THE man was al....and you have been spurned (look it up ) by the master. check out the albfact, you'll see it but i might have to tell potroast now...thats just too funny


----------



## LolipopCrop (Oct 23, 2008)

Let the games begin. I'm almost finished with my new and improved room. I just have a few final touches to do, plus get seeds. I'm getting Jack Herer and something else, not sure what to get though, any recomendations along the lines of a Hashplant cross?


----------



## Hiesman (Oct 23, 2008)

quick question. What are THE best organic fertilizers to use in a aeroponic system.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 23, 2008)

LolipopCrop said:


> Let the games begin. I'm almost finished with my new and improved room. I just have a few final touches to do, plus get seeds. I'm getting Jack Herer and something else, not sure what to get though, any recomendations along the lines of a Hashplant cross?


Good for you! its nice when you can get to growing but you will miss the building of it. 

I really wish i could help you with this question. I have been so busy with just learning to grow i couldn't even begin to tell you where to start. Try asking one of the great veterans on the threads or try the strain thread for more info.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 23, 2008)

LolipopCrop said:


> Let the games begin. I'm almost finished with my new and improved room. I just have a few final touches to do, plus get seeds. I'm getting Jack Herer and something else, not sure what to get though, any recomendations along the lines of a Hashplant cross?





Hiesman said:


> quick question. What are THE best organic fertilizers to use in a aeroponic system.


Ah another question that i have no answer for, have you perused the organic thread? 

I use the flora series its half and half .


----------



## LolipopCrop (Oct 24, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Good for you! its nice when you can get to growing but you will miss the building of it.


Thanks Spark, I miss the growing, I hate the building part. I see why u say that tho, it looks like u like to build and u are good at it. I saw your bud dryer, its BAD ASS! You should market those, I would buy one for sure! I'm not so handy, I can run electric and wire shit up, but I cant build with wood. Atleast nothing that fits together nicely...


sparkafire said:


> I use the flora series its half and half .


I don't think the Flora Series is organic at all according to GH's website. It may have been in the past, not sure, but today's standards don't consider it to be. To be considered organic the product must be made out of unrefined matter. Unrefined matter doesn't break down in hydroponic systems to feed the plant properly, so for Hydro the best bet is to stick with non-organics. IMHO, non-organics are the only way to grow be it soil or hydro, but I know a lot of people disagree. 
Maybe my palate isn't that sensitive to tastes, but I can't tell the difference between the two.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 24, 2008)

> Thanks Spark, I miss the growing, I hate the building part. I see why u say that tho, it looks like u like to build and u are good at it. I saw your bud dryer, its BAD ASS! You should market those, I would buy one for sure! I'm not so handy, I can run electric and wire shit up, but I cant build with wood. Atleast nothing that fits together nicely.


..

Thanks using it as we speak. 




> I don't think the Flora Series is organic at all according to GH's website. It may have been in the past, not sure, but today's standards don't consider it to be. To be considered organic the product must be made out of unrefined matter. Unrefined matter doesn't break down in hydroponic systems to feed the plant properly, so for Hydro the best bet is to stick with non-organics. IMHO, non-organics are the only way to grow be it soil or hydro, but I know a lot of people disagree.


I am just spewing out what i heard from ABF so i take his word for it. I think i will change to non when i finish what i have.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 24, 2008)

LolipopCrop said:


> Let the games begin. I'm almost finished with my new and improved room. I just have a few final touches to do, plus get seeds. I'm getting Jack Herer and something else, not sure what to get though, any recomendations along the lines of a Hashplant cross?





Hiesman said:


> quick question. What are THE best organic fertilizers to use in a aeroponic system.


 
bc has a nice sweet tooth that has similar characteristics to the hash plant. and flora nove is the organic hydro....decent for drip systems but i thing it would clog the "crap" outta the misters in aero.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 26, 2008)

ok, havent updated in a while so here goes. my 1st harvest was....blah and this one is shaping up to be even worse. 5.6 ounces wet so around 1.4 or more dry. then i only have 1 more harvest to go before all the damaged crops are out of rotation. but anyway here's what it looks like now in the op. lots going on and just retired 2 moms and have 6 more growing in their place. i'll be ritiring 2 more in a few weeks.

but i must say that it looks nice in there now. not barren






shitty ass camera. this is one of the bigger ones minutes before harvest.






this is a wide shot....front is gettin chopped and right behind it are the last stunted ones.






and these are perfect. budding growing not stunted or overpruned. but wont be ready till december.






and as wide as i can get .....all my girls and 2 mommas i retired today.






here are the 6 that will replace all my ,mums in a month





















and i'm sure you'll all be happy to know that i am back to not being able to clone worth a damn. these are all 20 days old. i just dont understand.






here they are chopped and laid out.






these are the biggest ones.....whoopdeedoo






a lil close up of a "big" one.....lol

anyway there you go. lemme have it guys. but know this. i made these mistakes that caused these sub-parr buds 6 weeks ago.
__________________


----------



## Tsolrathe (Oct 28, 2008)

So, I've gotten everything I think I need... just waiting on my light to come in the mail. Now that I've got a good PH meter, and a PPM meter, and my hydroponic system is running, I have some newbieish questions, but please bear with me.

How do you know how much nutes to use? I'm using General Hydroponic's Flora series. Following the label on the bottles, and using what they recommend for vegging, gives me a PPM of 770ish, and drops my PH down to exactly 5.8(it's 7.4 coming out of the tap). Most of the guides I've read have PPMs way higher than that, yet say they start out with less than the recommended dosage. I think I also read somewhere that you can check the ppm, and if it's going down, that means you can raise the nutes, if it stays the same, you're just right, and if it's going up or your plants start burning, back off. This makes sense to me, but I don't even know where to start at, and since I'm an idiot using 6" rockwool, it takes my plants a good 24-48 hours to even be affected by any changes I make in the nutes... so I wanna play it safe. When you're doing RoG, what do you do for nutes? Do you use the same throughout the whole thing(I think I read that Al B does that), or slowly raise it.. and do you change proportions at any point from veg to preflower to flower, or does that stay all the same?

Oh, and another quasi-related question. About growing mediums... I think most of you have mentioned that you have your plants in 1" rockwool, which is then in hydroton. I think Al B said he puts rockwool pellets at the bottom of the pot to help keep it from floating. I don't have hydroton, and I'd either have to buy it in bulk, travel a long ways to get it, or pay a ton in shipping to get it off of ebay. Amazingly enough, I can get rockwool. I can also get perlite for cheaper than dirt, but I remember from my days working at a nursery, that I hate that stuff. Any other recommendations? How does that coconut stuff work? I think I've read about someone growing in shredded newspaper or something like that... but that seems like a horrible idea for so many reasons.

And that made me think of another question...

I've made some assumptions about how you 'transplant' when growing this way, but I just want to make sure I'm on the right track...

When you start a clone aeroponically, I'm guessing you just wait for the root nodes to appear, then put it in the 1" rockwool, but then when does it go into the hydroton? Right away? My seeds were extremely effective at growing roots in the 1" rockwool even when I had it saturated. Before I knew any better, I had 2" roots sticking out the bottom into my tubberware container. Can I do the clones that way, then transfer them into the hydroton/whatever once the roots hang low enough to get to the water when the table fills... or how do you guys do it?

One last thing... is there any trick of the trade to make it so that my system's quieter when the water drains out(without making it drain slower)? It's quiet filling up, but makes this horrible glugging and slurping sound when it drains. I'm afraid my roommates are going to think I'm drowning cats in my closet.

Sorry the post is so long, but I ramble when I'm high, and I figured more details was good.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 29, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> ok, havent updated in a while so here goes. my 1st harvest was....blah and this one is shaping up to be even worse. 5.6 ounces wet so around 1.4 or more dry. then i only have 1 more harvest to go before all the damaged crops are out of rotation. but anyway here's what it looks like now in the op. lots going on and just retired 2 moms and have 6 more growing in their place. i'll be ritiring 2 more in a few weeks. and i'm sure you'll all be happy to know that i am back to not being able to clone worth a damn. these are all 20 days old. i just dont understand.


Don't sweat it. You're doing better than I did when I first started!

As far as clones go, some strains just take longer to root. Nothing you can do about it. My NYC Diesel takes at least 2 weeks to pop roots but my Snowbud pops within days. Why? Fuck if I know, it's just the way it is.

All that matters is that they don't die by the time they pop roots. Remember, even if it takes a month to root you still won't need them for awhile.

I could never get those blue containers to stop leaking. Once I switched to Ruffneck containers all my leaks (and worries) went away.

You know if you used my system you would be harvesting a pound right now...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 29, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> > Don't sweat it. You're doing better than I did when I first started!
> 
> 
> very kind of you to say
> ...


 ya i know but shit i gotta build it first man....and i'm not leaving f+d im just adding your setup to my existin g room and i'm going to grow another strain in them.....quite excited.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 30, 2008)

YOU SEEM NICE BUT THIS IS GONNA TAKE A LOT OF WORK AND FRANKLY WE'RE ALL SCARED OF GETTING BURNED.....YOU SEE THIS IS A BIG STEP IN DEVELOPING OUR RELATIONSHIP. AND TOO MANY TIMES WE TRY TO HELP SOMEONE LIKE YOU, WE GET INVOLVED AND BLAM!!!! THEY'RE A FUCKIN RETARD. THEN WE'VE WASTED TIME AND EMOTION (AND I'M NOT KIDDING ABOUT THAT) ON SOMEONE WHO GIVES UP. BUT ALAS, I'M A SLAVE TO PROGRESS AND THE GOVENMENT CAN NEVER BE OVERGROWN UNLESS WE HELP EACH OTHER IN ANY WAY POSSIBLE. SO FOR THE CAUSE, NOT YOU.....I CANT TAKE ANOTHER HEART BREAK.




Tsolrathe said:


> > So, I've gotten everything I think I need... just waiting on my light to come in the mail. Now that I've got a good PH meter, and a PPM meter, and my hydroponic system is running, I have some newbieish questions, but please bear with me.
> 
> 
> SOUNDS LIKE YOUR HEADING IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.
> ...


 WELL YOU SHOULD BE BEATEN FOR IT BUT WE'LL SEE.....YOU MIGHT NOT SUCK AFTER ALL.....SOME OF US WILL BE WATCHING


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 30, 2008)

NOW THAT'S A FUCKIN POST. kinda proud of that one


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 30, 2008)

Tsolrathe said:


> So, I've gotten everything I think I need... just waiting on my light to come in the mail.


Cool man...

Welcome to RIU...

Gypsy...


----------



## Tsolrathe (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, Bugs, for having a little faith, and answering my questions. Believe me, I've read my share of idiot posts on this forum. This one's my favorite(I think she gets slack for being a girl). https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/123650-growing-pot-easy.html

The first post and picture almost had me on the floor laughing... but she does get better... and I probably started out just as dumb, but I read a lot before posting anything. Sparka's prolly the only reason I've even made it this far. He's been helping me out in my grow journal.

Anyway, you've pretty much answered all my questions for now(especially on the cloning and grow mediums), except I'm still missing something on the nutes. You say you follow the instructions on the bottles, which is what I've been doing, but it only gives me a ppm of about 770ish. Do you just follow the instructions to get the correct proportions, and then up them to the appropriate ppm? The plants seem to be doing well with what I'm doing now, but I figure they can always do that little bit better...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 30, 2008)

Tsolrathe said:


> Thanks, Bugs, for having a little faith, and answering my questions. Believe me, I've read my share of idiot posts on this forum. This one's my favorite(I think she gets slack for being a girl). https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/123650-growing-pot-easy.html
> 
> The first post and picture almost had me on the floor laughing... but she does get better... and I probably started out just as dumb, but I read a lot before posting anything. Sparka's prolly the only reason I've even made it this far. He's been helping me out in my grow journal.
> 
> ...


good luck with your grow


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 30, 2008)

mini update....got the aquarium heaters that stay at a constant 78 degrees and i put my thermo heat mat under the cloner so the water is perfect now. i have a space heater at the growing tips and it is set for 80 and blows warm air over them. then i put a humidome over half of them just to see if there is a difference. i also took cuttings from as low on the plant as possible. i will only need 1 more set of clones from these moms then the little ones will replace the last 4 with 6 fresh new moms. i have definately noticed my bitches showing signs of old age and i will not wait so ling to replace them next time. cant wait to flower 4 of these bitches at the same time ....that'll be a huge harvest and off the books...so to speak. so i am going to buy some cloning solution for the cloner....i hear great things and it might make the difference for me. those of you that follow know what i mean....lol. thanks to everyone that reads this thread. it means more to me than it should.
__________________


----------



## Tsolrathe (Nov 2, 2008)

From what I've read, it's desirable to have the pots up off the bottom of the table so they're not sitting in water. I've seen various ways of doing this, from expensive rubber mats to work-intensive DIY screens and rails.

What about using a thin layer of sterilized gravel? Seems like that'd work, and I can't think of anything wrong with it... so what are your opinions? I got this idea when coming up with ways to solve my little fountain problem.


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 2, 2008)

Tsolrathe said:


> From what I've read, it's desirable to have the pots up off the bottom of the table so they're not sitting in water. I've seen various ways of doing this, from expensive rubber mats to work-intensive DIY screens and rails.
> 
> What about using a thin layer of sterilized gravel? Seems like that'd work, and I can't think of anything wrong with it... so what are your opinions? I got this idea when coming up with ways to solve my little fountain problem.


NOPE! don't do gravel. Now my roots sit in water with no problems others might say they have different results. I would not put gravel down though. You just have to watch for root rot and such.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 7, 2008)

what the hell happened to our thread...it died


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 7, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> mini update....got the aquarium heaters that stay at a constant 78 degrees and i put my thermo heat mat under the cloner so the water is perfect now.


I bet you get all kinds of neat stuff growing besides roots with those temps. Oh yea, you put a bunch of shit in your water to kill all the funk.

Interesting...I try to keep my water cold and you put a heater under yours.

I have 100% success. No funky shit ever and I have always have rooted clones coming out my ass.

Trust me bro...I know my shit.


----------



## Tsolrathe (Nov 7, 2008)

Is that the secret!?! You root them in your ass? I never would have thought of that...  Just kidding... I've actually read that lots of people use heaters for their clones, keeping the water between 70 and 80 degrees. I can't speak from personal experience though, I haven't gone through cloning yet. Soon, though. I wasn't planning on using a heater, figured I'd keep it simple, but we'll see how it goes.

I'm in a celebratory mood. Both of my plants in my first grow are looking like girls.  I'd smoke a cigar, but tobacco's bad for you, so I guess I'll have to settle for a blunt.


----------



## Demosthenese (Nov 7, 2008)

well hello all, im at the stage of cloning in prep for a perpetual sog cab setup, been whatching the cloning debates for a while now. mine are in a homemade bubbler right now, day 6 no roots but still look healthy. Journal has pics.

seems like many people control all or none of the variables in various ways and end up with polar results, so im going with what seems to make sense, sterile equipment, 3 bubbler stones, root gel, h202 and ph 5.8-6. we'll see what happens, hopefully ill wake up to some roots one of these days.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 8, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I bet you get all kinds of neat stuff growing besides roots with those temps. Oh yea, you put a bunch of shit in your water to kill all the funk.
> 
> Interesting...I try to keep my water cold and you put a heater under yours.
> 
> ...


 you have got to be kidding me.....did your fuckin dog die or something?
stop being stupid!!!!! nothing else grows in there at all and the bunch of shit is h2o2 ass. when your fuckin water is 32 degrees the roots dont care for it much. so the heater brings the temp up to around 65-70......some would say just about perfect. 

i guess your not helpfull like i though. you seem to look for arguements with your style of helping people. insults worked well for mom and dad huh?

well that's what the ignore button is for.....nevermind. what happened to you? noone needs to be told how stupid they are or what they are doing is because you've been there. your a writer of sorts and that's all you can do? i think not. sorry for being a dick i just cant believe i got 2 seperate posts from you being unreasonably rude.


----------



## canes08 (Nov 9, 2008)

bugs. whats up trying this posting thing out let me know if you read this. also if any of you turds read this out there, listen to what bugs has to say, mofo knows what he is talking about.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 9, 2008)

canes08 said:


> bugs. whats up trying this posting thing out let me know if you read this. also if any of you turds read this out there, listen to what bugs has to say, mofo knows what he is talking about.


hey man, ya we can see you...lol dont sweat it......the back and forth of all of this is unfortunately common. i try to leave it alone but sometimes i cant help myself. the guy im bitchin at is actually one of the better growers around and has a massive library of tutorial info that would put anyone through pot college wich is why it suprised me he would be so seemingly close minded. after reading it again i may have overreacted but the point is valid. yay me!!!


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 9, 2008)

Tsolrathe said:


> From what I've read, it's desirable to have the pots up off the bottom of the table so they're not sitting in water. I've seen various ways of doing this, from expensive rubber mats to work-intensive DIY screens and rails.
> 
> What about using a thin layer of sterilized gravel? Seems like that'd work, and I can't think of anything wrong with it... so what are your opinions? I got this idea when coming up with ways to solve my little fountain problem.


 
I flooded and drained my table many times looking at the standing water situation after the drain was complete.

I still had a 1/6 or 1/8 of water that my drain left.

I settled on ceramic tiles that were on clearance at Home Depot. They were just the right thickness to leave a bone dry surface for my pots.

If I ever get to flower I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 9, 2008)

PS I actually put a layer of 45 mil pond liner between the tiles and the table liner.


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 9, 2008)

> I bet you get all kinds of neat stuff growing besides roots with those temps. Oh yea, you put a bunch of shit in your water to kill all the funk.
> 
> Interesting...I try to keep my water cold and you put a heater under yours.
> 
> ...


Well dip me in honey and throw me in an ant farm!!!

At this time i would like to acknowledge Stinkbug as the true WEED Baron for all of RIU and that if there are any questions whatsoever from anyone thinking of growing should be directed to stinkbug's thread get a pound in 3 weeks or what ever the fuck its called. 

We should all bow now to the great stinkbugs one's grow and never have another independent thought or idea on how to grow weed. 

Please excuse our existence mr stink!!! 

And NO i am NOT sorry for being a dick!!! 

Keep your holiness baroness ass of weed to your own thread and stay the fuck out of this one..

If we need to know how to grow oregano we know where to look.


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 9, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> I flooded and drained my table many times looking at the standing water situation after the drain was complete.
> 
> I still had a 1/6 or 1/8 of water that my drain left.
> 
> ...


Looks good looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 9, 2008)

Demosthenese said:


> well hello all, im at the stage of cloning in prep for a perpetual sog cab setup, been whatching the cloning debates for a while now. mine are in a homemade bubbler right now, day 6 no roots but still look healthy. Journal has pics.
> 
> seems like many people control all or none of the variables in various ways and end up with polar results, so im going with what seems to make sense, sterile equipment, 3 bubbler stones, root gel, h202 and ph 5.8-6. we'll see what happens, hopefully ill wake up to some roots one of these days.


Thats the bitch about growing everyone has the special sauce and way of applying it. Some even recommend pee but that's another story. I always say keep it simple and read a research for your own way of growing.


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 9, 2008)

canes08 said:


> bugs. whats up trying this posting thing out let me know if you read this. also if any of you turds read this out there, listen to what bugs has to say, mofo knows what he is talking about.


BUGS STOP CREATING YOUR OWN FAN CLUB!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 9, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Well dip me in honey and throw me in an ant farm!!!
> 
> At this time i would like to acknowledge Stinkbug as the true WEED Baron for all of RIU and that if there are any questions whatsoever from anyone thinking of growing should be directed to stinkbug's thread get a pound in 3 weeks or what ever the fuck its called.
> 
> ...


i love you dammit, i just do


sparkafire said:


> BUGS STOP CREATING YOUR OWN FAN CLUB!!


that is too funny, but no that is a buddy of mine who's part of the family bizz soo to speak. he's been warned about you so go ahead, do your worst


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 9, 2008)

canes08 said:


> bugs. whats up trying this posting thing out let me know if you read this. also if any of you turds read this out there, listen to what bugs has to say, mofo knows what he is talking about.


The Hurricanes couldn't beat their way out of a Seminole and Gator sorority house. Look up wannabe football college and up pops the Miami Hurricanes.

OH please don't hit me anymore Mr. Gator let me smoke your piece pipe Mr. Seminole. 


Hurricanes are the bitches of Florida Football !!!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 10, 2008)

oh, see....now you done went and done gone did it now.......


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 10, 2008)

Just wanted to show this baby off! at 9 days. If I can strike in that time consistently I am good as gold as that allows another 6 days for root development and then POW my flower table is running!.


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 10, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> Just wanted to show this baby off! at 9 days. If I can strike in that time consistently I am good as gold as that allows another 6 days for root development and then POW my flower table is running!.



Thats great good job !! I wish i could clone that way.


----------



## canes08 (Nov 10, 2008)

sparks great comment. by sorority house we all know you ment the florida gator lockeroom.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 11, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> Just wanted to show this baby off! at 9 days. If I can strike in that time consistently I am good as gold as that allows another 6 days for root development and then POW my flower table is running!.


 ok, buddy you made the damn list. i hate you 



sparkafire said:


> Thats great good job !! I wish i could clone that way.


 you wish you could clone anyway......beyotch



canes08 said:


> sparks great comment. by sorority house we all know you ment the florida gator lockeroom.


ya, take that spark.......wtf ru doin online....hehehehehe
go gators


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 11, 2008)

Don't hate me because I'm beautiful Bugs.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 11, 2008)

lalala, lalala, lalala i'm not listening!!!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 18, 2008)

due to a power surge or the fact that god hates me my1000w hps blew again only this time it blew up and out sending glowing hot shards o' glass all over my newly dehumidified room wich was super duper dry........a small fire ensued burning my wooden bud dryer my burber carpet caught next then the foam sealant i used to fill gaps and cracks that let air in....that stuff sure is good kindling. ha ha ha, omfg people....close to 8000.00 invested and almost 100% of it destroyed. ya i was around when it happened and yes i have/had a fire extinguisher i went to grab it but my wife had moved it and didnt tell me.....she wasnt home.....i bailed water out of my tubs and finally got the hose.....my neighbor, who seen the smoke came runnin' with a fire extinguisher. by the time i knew this he was behind me, helping. it was out a minute later and he just said....wow, man.....i knew it! fuckin cool! how long you been growing? i was like wtf ru serious? my room and part of my garage and an outside wall of the house is burnt pretty badly. i ripped everything out....neighbor helped.....and threw it all on the burn pile and lit that bitch and watched my hard work go up in smoke....even if not in the intended way. i will rebuild but it wont be for about 6 months or longer. thanks to everyone for their guidance and input. wish i could delete my pics now........makes me sad.

wife is against me growing now so we'll see. oh and the fuckin cloner made it out without so much as a smudge. i hate that thing. i'm gonna shoot holes in it today.

i'll be back, gottA wait till tax time now. good luck to everyone and i hope you have better luck than me.

on the bright side i made a new buddy next door.......oh joy
__________________


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 18, 2008)

OMG what a terrible story. I hope everything works out bugs.


----------



## Tsolrathe (Nov 18, 2008)

Man, that's a tragedy, I'm really sorry to hear it.


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 18, 2008)

First off i want to tell you that i feel for you buddy thats a bad way to go down. If anything you still have your house.


BUT i cant let this go down without me kicking you, what would everyone think?. LOL 







Its kinda hard to be creative when your bro just got lit up like a candle. Who am i gonna fuck with now?? this sucks


----------



## repvip (Nov 18, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> you have got to be kidding me.....did your fuckin dog die or something?
> stop being stupid!!!!! nothing else grows in there at all and the bunch of shit is h2o2 ass. when your fuckin water is 32 degrees the roots dont care for it much. so the heater brings the temp up to around 65-70......some would say just about perfect.
> 
> i guess your not helpfull like i though. you seem to look for arguements with your style of helping people. insults worked well for mom and dad huh?
> ...


Wow... you need to show some respect son. StinkBud has gone WAY out of his way to PROVE a system that works. You should listen to what he has to say and be glad for the advice. Not to mention he's got an article being published in High Times... StinkBud is the new Al B Fuct!

Very sorry to hear about the fire. I hope things work out for you...


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 18, 2008)

repvip said:


> Wow... you need to show some respect son. StinkBud has gone WAY out of his way to PROVE a system that works. You should listen to what he has to say and be glad for the advice. Not to mention he's got an article being published in High Times... StinkBud is the new Al B Fuct!
> 
> Very sorry to hear about the fire. I hope things work out for you...


AL B Fuct has forgotten more about growing weed than SIR Baron Stinkbug will ever know you kiss asskiss-ass

You show some respect jackass!! don't come onto my thread and start talking smack. Sir Stinkbug has his grow we have ours if you don't like what you see move the fuck on!!


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 19, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


>


Was that powerstrip maybe the problem? It looks like your typical household strip, probably not even high gauge or even have a built in resettable breaker. And if you have 1 or 2k going through it perhaps there was no line of defense for the surge or the whatever that happened? Or do you think maybe something like vapor got on the bulb and made it blow?

Just trying to figure out what may have happened because the thought definitely scares me and is a damn shame.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 19, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> OMG what a terrible story. I hope everything works out bugs.


 it will and thanks


Tsolrathe said:


> Man, that's a tragedy, I'm really sorry to hear it.


 thanks for the kind thoughts. i appreciate it.


sparkafire said:


> First off i want to tell you that i feel for you buddy thats a bad way to go down. If anything you still have your house.
> 
> 
> BUT i cant let this go down without me kicking you, what would everyone think?. LOL
> ...


 i still love you

and then there's this guy.....



repvip said:


> > Wow... you need to show some respect son.
> 
> 
> he and i had a nice raport going and i am fully aware of his achievements....how could anyone not be....he tells us all the time.
> ...


 i bety you dont now



sparkafire said:


> AL B Fuct has forgotten more about growing weed than SIR Baron Stinkbug will ever know you kiss asskiss-ass
> 
> You show some respect jackass!! don't come onto my thread and start talking smack. Sir Stinkbug has his grow we have ours if you don't like what you see move the fuck on!!


 now that was rude also.....i get it, he likes him and went to his defense...he just made sparkafires cardinal sin list....he didnt fuckin read



Return of the Spork said:


> > Was that powerstrip maybe the problem? It looks like your typical household strip, probably not even high gauge or even have a built in resettable breaker. And if you have 1 or 2k going through it perhaps there was no line of defense for the surge or the whatever that happened?
> 
> 
> the pic is timers for the main exhaust and pumps and my twin fans on the cool tubes....the light has its own 20 amp line.
> ...


i hear ya


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 19, 2008)

and btw i got my cloner to stop leaking completely. so fuck him and you


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 10, 2008)

I just came over to see Sparkafire put on his A game with some stranger.
It was a great read on the other thread so I'm camping here to read the fun!


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 10, 2008)

SlowToker said:


> I just came over to see Sparkafire put on hiis A game with some stranger.
> It was a great read on the other thread so I'm camping here to read the fun!


Jackass ran away!! You know i dont know everything about hydro and dont come off as such but i do know a little about perpetual so if he wants to sack up bring it.


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 10, 2008)

I am new to Hydro so I'm researching the crap out of RIU.
There are a lot of great users and info here but you will always have an ass in the group. 

Since you are very good at this is there a place on the board that has books or large amounts of info in one place?
Searching here isn't the best I have seen but not the worth, may just be me


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 10, 2008)

where was the fight ...i wanna read


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 10, 2008)

SlowToker said:


> I am new to Hydro so I'm researching the crap out of RIU.
> There are a lot of great users and info here but you will always have an ass in the group.
> 
> Since you are very good at this is there a place on the board that has books or large amounts of info in one place?
> Searching here isn't the best I have seen but not the worth, may just be me


Hmmmm i have been called an ass here too. LOL 

my advise is to read though the AL B fuct threads they are long but you can skip though them and then find a mentor that seems to know what he is doing and follow his posts some post daily some don't. You will start to learn who is full of shit and who knows a little bit about different things and that's who you want to learn from.

The most important thing to remember is everyone's grow is different you have to find things that makes since to you and try that. You could ask me or anyone else here how to do something and you will find 100 different ways of doing it. 

Read, research and you will be rewarded i promise.


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 10, 2008)

here ya go man...................
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/138798-first-hydro-small-talk-2.html

Sorry I haven't figured out linking yet


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 10, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> where was the fight ...i wanna read


Right here buddy !!! Look i made you cry.


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Dec 10, 2008)

i am gonna try this - 3 8'x8' rooms....each room would be in a different stage of flowering being 3 weeks apart....each room will consist of 4 600w hps, 1 1000w mh, for lighting and 6 5gallon dwc buckets.....i would do all my vegeing in another room and just transplant when ready....what do you guys think....would the rooms flowering times being staged 3 weeks apart make it a perpetuial grow....also i would be vegging for about 6 weeks.....


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Sparkafire for the advise. Do the guys that can find their ass with both hands have a higher rating? Or do the Admins control that?
I have no issue putting hundreds of hours into research as I am disabled and have nothing else better to do. So with that said how do I locate just one users threads?
Or just call me a dumb ass and point me to the instructions. ))*LOL*((


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 10, 2008)

TOKEMASTERFLEX said:


> i am gonna try this - 3 8'x8' rooms....each room would be in a different stage of flowering being 3 weeks apart....each room will consist of 4 600w hps, 1 1000w mh, for lighting and 6 5gallon dwc buckets.....i would do all my vegeing in another room and just transplant when ready....what do you guys think....would the rooms flowering times being staged 3 weeks apart make it a perpetuial grow....also i would be vegging for about 6 weeks.....



Need some info about your experence first thats a big project


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 10, 2008)

SlowToker said:


> Thanks Sparkafire for the advise. Do the guys that can find their ass with both hands have a higher rating? Or do the Admins control that?
> I have no issue putting hundreds of hours into research as I am disabled and have nothing else better to do. So with that said how do I locate just one users threads?
> Or just call me a dumb ass and point me to the instructions. ))*LOL*((


yes and no if you say something funny you can get points for it so if your really funny you could have lots of points. when you spend time here you will start to learn who is full of it and who knows stuff. don't listen to bugs he cant clone.

This is how i learned my stuff. I only read the hydro thread then only read questions that pertained to my type of grow. then when i got bored i looked in the problem thread and then the general questions one.


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Dec 10, 2008)

how is this for experiance???????????


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 10, 2008)

TOKEMASTERFLEX said:


> how is this for experiance???????????



As sparky quietly slips out of the room with tail between his legs. 


Nice you will have no issues just need to get you wired for perpetual


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 10, 2008)

No worries my friend, thanks for the info I can go from here.
I Googled AL B fuct and found a good place to start.

later man,


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Dec 10, 2008)

everyone wants me to start a journal but i dont really wanna start until i get everything going..i have one room built...am in the process of gettin the second one built now...i have enough lights im just wonderin if anyone thinks this will work out.....i think it will....i am also currently using co2 now...just got it all up and operating...i currently have co2 in both a veg and flower room...hopeing it helps out


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 10, 2008)

TOKEMASTERFLEX said:


> how is this for experiance???????????


This is my goal in life? Hydro all the way.


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 10, 2008)

Damn Toke, 

3-8x8x Rooms huh.... how about three defined areas in the same room......something like this.....

Each 1kw lamp could do 6 DWC plants in the same area as each of my lights

6x4=24/6=4sq.ft. per plant......Your gonna want 1kw lamps if you intend on growing trees otherwise the buds down bottom will struggle........







Of course you could do a SoG and get more than 6 plants in a 6x4 area........like these......







-OitW


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 10, 2008)

Holy Crap!.........What can I say man you are the man totaly!

I can't picture me ever having anything like that as I don't believe in selling God magical weed to others & I dam sure can't smoke it!


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 10, 2008)

SlowToker said:


> I can't picture me ever having anything like that as I don't believe in selling God magical weed to others & I dam sure can't smoke it!


ditto! but i am trying


Nope still can't smoke it all


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 10, 2008)

ROFL........I feel ya!

I'd dam sure try & have a crap load of happy friends.


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Dec 10, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> Damn Toke,
> 
> 3-8x8x Rooms huh.... how about three defined areas in the same room......something like this.....
> 
> ...


 
NOT TRYING TO BE DISRESECTFUL BUT I LIKE GROWING TREES NOT SHRUBS


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 10, 2008)

TOKEMASTERFLEX said:


> NOT TRYING TO BE DISRESECTFUL BUT I LIKE GROWING TREES NOT SHRUBS


Ya me too, just without all the lower branches full of fluffy, under-developed buds that are a manicuring nightmare


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 10, 2008)

zzzzzing!!!!!!



lol

hey old man .......the hydroton.....when you switch to f&d when and how many times per lights on will you water.? and will the roots dry out to much in the p.m.?


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 10, 2008)

hey bugs I was just kissing your ass kiss-ass in that other thread.....

I water 5x a day for 15 minutes with the top drip......I will do the same when its flood drain but it will only be a 5 or 6 minute fill cycle and 7-8 minute drain.......so about the same wet period....even my retired mums on that sched do fine through the dark period....its almost 14 hrs between waterings from 6pm to 7:30 am

I find the schedule their on now works.......I have been thinking about using a recycling timer to run a 1 minute on 5 minute off cycle....we'll see


----------



## DeweyKox (Dec 10, 2008)

Glad this thread was started. Will be joining the community in about a week, once my clones are rooted and my flower room is finished off! Will post once up and running. 

Thanks for helping me out Spark!


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey old in the way. Nice ass nug right there. Looks like u got you're shit together


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 11, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> Ya me too, just without all the lower branches full of fluffy, under-developed buds that are a manicuring nightmare


Thats going to leave a mark!!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 11, 2008)

look at the camel toe on that beauty.....god he must work out! reminds me of jail......*sigh*


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 11, 2008)

lmao....thats friggin hilarious......see its a much more entertaining read with both you guys around........


----------



## DeweyKox (Dec 11, 2008)

Now that's spankin some ass!


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 11, 2008)

DeweyKox said:


> Now that's spankin some ass!


ROFL All i heard was Dewey Kox's accent saying that.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 11, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> Damn Toke,
> 
> 3-8x8x Rooms huh.... how about three defined areas in the same room......something like this.....
> 
> ...


thats fuckn awesome
im doing a perp grow ... no where near that size


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 13, 2008)

its not really that big you know...they say the camera adds 10 pounds


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 14, 2008)

Man.....when it comes to yield.......you aint kiddin.....


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 14, 2008)

heres my first bitches due up in my cycle... next will have more


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 14, 2008)

420weedman said:


> heres my first bitches due up in my cycle... next will have more


Wow !! Thats a nice spread you have there. Very nice!! + rep


----------



## BeverlyRollins69 (Dec 23, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 25, 2009)

lets beat on the monkey. no? fine, i'll take my ball and go home. sparkafire's a mo'


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 26, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> lets beat on the monkey. no? fine, i'll take my ball and go home. sparkafire's a mo'


First you want to beat up a monkey then you babble about a ball and some card board box you live in because your dumb ass burned yours down THEN you bring up your mom again WTF Bugs? are you taking your meds?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 26, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> First you want to beat up a monkey then you babble about a ball and some card board box you live in because your dumb ass burned yours down THEN you bring up your mom again WTF Bugs? are you taking your meds?


it's hard to keep track of all the pills. too many colors. and there is nothing wrong with poundin on a monkey every now and then. they sling a lil poo but otherwise....game on. and the box is just fine.....i carried it away from the fire

something about a tangled weave comes to mind but i dont do hair , so i dont know why that's in there.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Jan 27, 2009)

I figured it was time to show off my babies.

After the cloning fiasco was finally done with these were the first 9 to make it into flowering. The op is running nicely but I am very proud of how these guys look.

HPS lighting makes it look a bit brown/orange and I am no photographer but I thought these came out fairly well.

These are Jack Herer, I had originally flowered one of the original mothers while I was figuring cloning out and it turned out okay but meh, I wasn't watching it very closely. This time around I am watching levels and PH well and the difference is staggering. So healthy looking and dark green.


Anyways here they are, 30 Days flowering. I suggest viewing the pictures fullsize instead of using the viewer if you want to see better detail


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 27, 2009)

congrats.....very well done man. they dont grow em any prettier


----------



## Eddie McPot (Jan 27, 2009)

Sign me up brothers!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 27, 2009)

sparky's got the sign in sheet. and if we dont sing it for you you wont recieve any credit for your hours served.....er....ummm.....wait , that's community service......damn white widow......shouldnt toke-n-type


----------



## Eddie McPot (Jan 28, 2009)

Did my share of comm service.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Sparks! How goes it?

Bugs...

Eddie...

Spork...

420... 

Hope everyone is doing well....

How is this for a newb's attempt at SOG prunning... this one is actually from seed (12/12 from day 1), but I have a few clones looking like that too....

So far I am liking what I see.... but boy I wish I had 300 of these....


----------



## Eddie McPot (Jan 28, 2009)

BONZAI! I love mini weed!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Eddie McPot said:


> Did my share of comm service.


damn hooligan




Eddie McPot said:


> BONZAI! I love mini weed!


gypsy has a nack for mini....maybe he'll show you. perfect sog plant btw gypsy. imagine that but 3.5 feet and fat as a soda can......mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 29, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> gypsy has a nack for mini....maybe he'll show you. perfect sog plant btw gypsy. imagine that but 3.5 feet and fat as a soda can......mmmmmmmmmm


I am imagining and I am drooling... but I don't think my 600 can do that... too tall, it'd stretch...


----------



## DeweyKox (Jan 29, 2009)

I am growing a sog using 2 tables that are 2'x4'. One table is my veg room, the other table is for clones. I add clones to it every 2 weeks or so. 

I have 3 different batches on the flower table and have about 3 weeks left from my first harvest! I am working with 3 feet from table to light!

So far Belladonna and White Rhino is the shit for my space and height limitation. Now Super Thai Skunk, forget about it. I place these clones at 3-4 inches and in 3 weeks, they have grown passed the light! That's like a foot a week! 

So I topped 2 of them when they where a foot to experiment. The 3 footer has no bud mass, and is barley flowering at all. It just keeps growing. Def. and outdoor plant!

The Veg room is all Fox Farm Ocean Forest & Nutes. Its what I used for my first two harvest getting my experience down and harvest and curing and what not. Still had supplies, but soon will go Ebb & Flow with perlite. I am lazy and spending way too much time on the grow op, instead with the wife. The flower room is a peice of cake, I dont have to mess with it. Only a 2 week interval for changing the tank and added a gallon of PH 5.7 water once every two days. Hand watering is getting gay already!

Flower room grow medium is 100% Large Chunky Perlite! So far its working out really well. Using House & Garden Nutes & Additives, 35% Grade H202 in the tank. 

All inspired by the Al B Fuct! Thanks Bud!


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 29, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Hey Sparks! How goes it?
> 
> Bugs...
> 
> ...


HEY GB That is the coolest thing I have seen on here!! Your the champ of mini weed!!!!


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 29, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> I am growing a sog using 2 tables that are 2'x4'. One table is my veg room, the other table is for clones. I add clones to it every 2 weeks or so.
> 
> I have 3 different batches on the flower table and have about 3 weeks left from my first harvest! I am working with 3 feet from table to light!
> 
> ...


DQ thats a great grow you have going on there + REP . Oh shit you said gay, fuckin Bugs will be PMing you wanting a rub down now.


----------



## DeweyKox (Jan 30, 2009)

Bugs..... Ya know you need a little rubby dubb dub. Speaking of Bugs, I think you should change your Baron. Baron Bugsrimjob?

Thanks for the plus rep. I have been tweaking my grow setup and finally have it pretty much done and dialed in. I thought the mods would never stop for the last 7 months. I should have a harvest soon, and switching to 70% belladonna clones and 30% White Rhino. I want to get rid of all the Super Thai Skunk. Grows too tall and takes to long, and belladonna has a 6 week harvest schedule! I can grow more faster in a smaller space, also need to look into other strains similar to its growth patterns for sure.

Got any strains for suggestions. Kind of like *GypsyBush
*


----------



## Eddie McPot (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm gonna get one of those aerogardens. I'll do some veggies first with it in the kitchen.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 30, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> DQ thats a great grow you have going on there + REP . Oh shit you said gay, fuckin Bugs will be PMing you wanting a rub down now.


 oh my god that would be wonderfull


> DeweyKox said:
> 
> 
> > Bugs..... Ya know you need a little rubby dubb dub. Speaking of Bugs, I think you should change your Baron. Baron Bugsrimjob?
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 30, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Bugs..... Ya know you need a little rubby dubb dub. Speaking of Bugs, I think you should change your Baron. Baron Bugsrimjob?
> 
> Thanks for the plus rep. I have been tweaking my grow setup and finally have it pretty much done and dialed in. I thought the mods would never stop for the last 7 months. I should have a harvest soon, and switching to 70% belladonna clones and 30% White Rhino. I want to get rid of all the Super Thai Skunk. Grows too tall and takes to long, and belladonna has a 6 week harvest schedule! I can grow more faster in a smaller space, also need to look into other strains similar to its growth patterns for sure.
> 
> ...



I hear you on the mods...

As for the shortness of "my strain"... Dude... that is mostly, if not all SATIVA... those fuckers will get to about 12 feet or so outside...

You want short plants? flower small clones...

With that said... there is a lot of variations from strain to strain.. but you can any of them to stay small by flowering small clones...

My 6 inches tall by 13 inches wide could have very well been a 10 foot by 8 foot plant....

and I am sorry my spelling and gra,,ar suck right now... damn morphine...

Oh yeah by the way I just got out f the operating table a couple of hours ago... and I am doing surpringly well... or maybe I shouls say painfully well....

Oh well.. at least I am not going to be in the hospital for 5 days this tim....

Cheers guys... I'm buzzing out...


----------



## Eddie McPot (Jan 30, 2009)

My fucking cabinet is filling up! I hope they show sex soon.


----------



## Code420 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm looking to start a small perpetual Ebb n Flow SOG system. I have a 22" by 36" Rubbermaid tub that I would like to use as my flood tray. How deep should my tray be and how high should it flooded to? I will be using 1 gallon pots, which are about 6 1/4 inches in both height and diameter, filled with hydroton if that is significant.


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 3, 2009)

Code420 said:


> I'm looking to start a small perpetual Ebb n Flow SOG system. I have a 22" by 36" Rubbermaid tub that I would like to use as my flood tray. How deep should my tray be and how high should it flooded to? I will be using 1 gallon pots, which are about 6 1/4 inches in both height and diameter, filled with hydroton if that is significant.



Hey welcome you dont say how many plants per cycle. I use 1 gal also but if you can go bigger do it. You can flood all the way to the top but its not necessary 5 would be perfect. Give us some more details of what you have in mind so you make a great set up.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 4, 2009)

yes, the great and mighty weed baron has returned. i'm gonna blow your minds with my awesome skiwlz........sunny d and led's.......1 pound per plant sog in a 2x2 tray in 2"net pots flood and fog.

dammit im the man


----------



## Code420 (Feb 4, 2009)

At the moment I am looking at a running total of about 12 plants while harvesting 4 of them every three weeks. This would allow them 9 weeks to flower just in case. In a situation in which I could optimize my yield by only flowering 8 weeks then I would simply take three clones every two weeks instead. I figure it will take a couple harvests to get dialed in for efficiency but hopefully I can get it pretty quickly. I will be using an




air cooled 400 watt hps for flowering in my roughly 5'x2'x3' growbox. I actually could use some recommendations on which hydroponic nutrients I should use too.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 4, 2009)

bugs... did you mean flood and fire?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 4, 2009)

suck it hippie

https://www.rollitup.org/members/bugsrnme-albums-dont-call-comeback.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 4, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> bugs... did you mean flood and fire?


Oh the humanity!!!!ROFL Hey GB maybe he meant Tsunami and Charcoal????

You have to admit though he does have quite the R&D personality. 

*"I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work"*
Bugsrnme 

well him and Thomas Edison said that.

Dont let a bunch of real hydro growers kick your ass bugs you just keep on keeping on big guy....


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 4, 2009)

lol...

so did you guys feel all silly and shit with half your space empty in the beginning?

I need more clones... fuck I need more clones...

I am going to try RW cubes...

I have gotten away without pathogen control so far, but I really need to get rid of the "organisms" in my grow...

Freaking RW.. here we go again....


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 4, 2009)

I hear ya on the RW. I get knats. They lay there fucking eggs in the area of the clones where the roots grow and eat them as they grow. So clones may die or never grow enought roots. So I use GoKnats. Its just cedar oil and work well if I make the dosage on the strong side. Now that I got that under control, clones in Rw show roots with in 2 weeks.

I also fine it that its better to have a dome over the clones for the first week to keep the knats out, and to keep humidity up. So far, this has worked very well for me. I did have some heat issues, but I cut out 2 quarter size holes in the dome, and let heat and evap out. Knats dont fly in still. They hate the cedar smell.


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> lol...
> 
> so did you guys feel all silly and shit with half your space empty in the beginning?
> 
> ...


Yes I did at first but i knew i was just starting out so it wasnt too bad. I would feel like a BUGHOLE if there were spots in my grow now though. 

Areocloner all the way baby. 

Try this stuff its the way to go. organic genisis from http://www.waikula.com/#thumb

its way better than H2o20 

JM2C


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 5, 2009)

Is it like Hygrozyme? Price per liter?

I pretty much stopped using h2o2 as it didn't do the job, hygrozyme seems to be doing pretty well thusfar but always open to other options.

------------------------

I was forced to flower a larger plant in place of 9 clones, will be another month until the entire system is properly full. I don't feel stupid but I do feel like I am wasting electricity.


----------



## dindy (Feb 5, 2009)

I am now starting a perpetual sog style grow...i have just been cleaning out my flower room...i will be using one big room with 6 2x4 flood and drain tables, 2...3 weeks apart...i will be doing 16 clones in each table...so 2 clones for every square foot....and all together 32 under 1000w hps...so altogether 96 under 3000w....i just got a 20lb co2 injector kit with everything....right now i have almost 60 clones cloning ready to start this journey off....thye strain is white berry...becuase it looks unbelieveable from the pics i have seen....i have almost finished my cloning and mom cabinet...i will always have clones going and i will always have 3 moms in 8 inch pots keeping them nice and trimmed up for space......check out my journal i have started in my signature....my flower room is 12 feet by 6 by 7....concealed behind a faulty wall.....i will be using a diy carbon scrubber i made for under 30 bucks....one res for 2 tables.....i will be using the flora nutes for flower....in my clones i am using some hormones and super thrive...30 in a ez cloner for the first time and 3o in rockwool with a heat pad and dome all under fluoros....i am going to lollipopping all the plants to ensure nice big colas....is it possible to get an ounce a plant this way if i only veg for a couple days?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 5, 2009)

Dewy....




fuck....

Your gnats... they are every where...

Can you please get rid of them before they infest my room????

God help us....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 5, 2009)

dindy said:


> I am now starting a perpetual sog style grow...i have just been cleaning out my flower room...i will be using one big room with 6 2x4 flood and drain tables, 2...3 weeks apart...i will be doing 16 clones in each table...so 2 clones for every square foot....and all together 32 under 1000w hps...so altogether 96 under 3000w....i just got a 20lb co2 injector kit with everything....right now i have almost 60 clones cloning ready to start this journey off....thye strain is white berry...becuase it looks unbelieveable from the pics i have seen....i have almost finished my cloning and mom cabinet...i will always have clones going and i will always have 3 moms in 8 inch pots keeping them nice and trimmed up for space......check out my journal i have started in my signature....my flower room is 12 feet by 6 by 7....concealed behind a faulty wall.....i will be using a diy carbon scrubber i made for under 30 bucks....one res for 2 tables.....i will be using the flora nutes for flower....in my clones i am using some hormones and super thrive...30 in a ez cloner for the first time and 3o in rockwool with a heat pad and dome all under fluoros....i am going to lollipopping all the plants to ensure nice big colas....is it possible to get an ounce a plant this way if i only veg for a couple days?


 sounds great and yes you can get an ounce or more that way.

dont mind the date, my camera is smarter than me.


GypsyBush said:


> Dewy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your one ornry eskimo



> GypsyBush said:
> 
> 
> > lol...
> ...


 *sigh*



sparkafire said:


> Oh the humanity!!!!ROFL Hey GB maybe he meant Tsunami and Charcoal????
> 
> You have to admit though he does have quite the R&D personality.
> 
> ...


 dammit i love you, this is my desktop background


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 5, 2009)

school of fuct.....indeed.....you just wait, i'm telling al on all your asses. oooo i cant wait for his big ass brain to come back and smite you silly fuckers. no h202........hmmph. the nerve of some peole. if you cant work it out then your as stupid as me trying to use an aerocloner.


----------



## eza82 (Feb 5, 2009)

Here and accounted for... 4 stage. ebb & flow.... 2x 9x9ft tables 1x 3x4ft running 1000w hps, and 2 x 400w HPS 2x 400w MH. and clone box running 4 fluro tubes.
Dutch master gold grow/flower, rock bud, cana coco fiber, rockwool start. 
128 in system 8 coming out every week. 
4 mothers.


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 5, 2009)

> dont mind the date, my camera is smarter than me


This is true


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 5, 2009)

eza82 said:


> Here and accounted for... 4 stage. ebb & flow.... 2x 9x9ft tables 1x 3x4ft running 1000w hps, and 2 x 400w HPS 2x 400w MH. and clone box running 4 fluro tubes.
> Dutch master gold grow/flower, rock bud, cana coco fiber, rockwool start.
> 128 in system 8 coming out every week.
> 4 mothers.


Nice very nice Dont let bugs around your shit he will burn it down.


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 5, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> Is it like Hygrozyme? Price per liter?
> 
> I pretty much stopped using h2o2 as it didn't do the job, hygrozyme seems to be doing pretty well thusfar but always open to other options.


About 100 dollars a gal it works I use it in my areo cloner 4 and 5 weeks at a time without a water change just 1/2 cup to start no pathogens.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 5, 2009)

oh i know how to do it homo....better than you at this point.....what with so many .....ummm failed, no....ongoing experiments that is to say.....i got good at it. wanna race fago?


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 5, 2009)

That hydro shop medical friendly? I asked you once before but had ended up going to one closer to my commute for I forgot. I think Hygrozyme is like 130 a gallon but thusfar it seems to do the job. I'm always down for saving bucks though.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 5, 2009)

so really.....you guys like the hygrozyme better than h2o2? no problems with it or the one spark is using?


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 5, 2009)

h2o2 would do its thing, but there would always be leftovers and it served better as a dosing measure to kill stuff than it really was as a preventative. My res/tray setup isn't ideal but it is getting there. 

Hygrozyme has kept my roots pretty and at times I get a slight film on the top of my res water, but it seems to be inert. Probably used up dead baddies, but not snotty or gross looking like the algae used to be.

It is probably moreso what works best for you than what works best, ya know? h2o2 worked fine for Al, but I needed something else. Its funny, a good portion of al's stuff doesn't really work for me.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> Its funny, a good portion of al's stuff doesn't really work for me.


 ya...me neither

i might give some other things a try and still use the h2o2 for spot cleaning. hygrozyme is decent. any others i need to read up on?


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 5, 2009)

As far as additional pathogen additives I really have no more experience than with that. The small amount of growth I probably get now is probably due to inadequate res light shielding. Only so much I can do with my setup and it is one thing at a time. Hygrozyme is buying me that time. 

I am in the market for other preventatives though. I hear about neem oil for mite prevention, anyone have experience or other ideas?


----------



## eza82 (Feb 5, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Nice very nice Dont let bugs around your shit he will burn it down.


LOL...... im the only mad scientist in this process.... and only two plant per per month get [email protected]#ked with.... the rest i wont touch just the usuall and traditional methodology.

Speaking of burning down......
Any one else fighting the heat in AUS?? We have 45 C days thats 114 F...... some of my baby ladies are getting 93F And i cant do shit really.... Have AC going full blast, But sealed mother room is not vented like my bud room and is suffering for it! Any suggestions ??BUD has No lights during day..... And mothers dont get any for the hottest part of the day on a 18/6 and the clone box well... I have no temp but i bet its over 115F


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 5, 2009)

Well... what can I say....

Maybe Alaska and the subzero weather makes for a more pathogen free environment overall....

Maybe super cold res temps and ridiculous amounts of air being pumped 24/7 have something to do with it...

I am not sure...

But I have non slimy, white as rice, crispy crunchy roots...

I just know it is a matter of time before my perfect world collapses.... and I want to be ready....

I am using RR, but I keep hearing of pump failures because of debris from RR and H2O2...

SO.... 

I am going back to the original recipe for cloning...

Fuck the potful of RW.... I like the sound of the water running.... a lot...


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 5, 2009)

E/F? Because I use RR's and I have the RR's just above the fill line so they don't even see h2o2. No real issues there.


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 10, 2009)

This has to give bugs a hard on for sure! 

A little update from my Belladonna Perpetual grow!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 10, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> This has to give bugs a hard on for sure!
> 
> A little update from my Belladonna Perpetual grow!


 fuckin beautifull......but i need a lil more oomph to get the ol peter stiff....
 layin across 4 six inch pots. and the other ones are comin out next.    
a lil leg and some purple for ya.


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 10, 2009)

Awwh you little bitch! Dammit, thats making my hungry! Fuck it, I guess I better spark up now! Should be feeling better in about 10 mintues. brb


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 10, 2009)

What was your avg yield per plant? 1000w? Since Jack is the only strain I have flowered thusfar the difference between the two continues to floor me.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 10, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> What was your avg yield per plant? 1000w? Since Jack is the only strain I have flowered thusfar the difference between the two continues to floor me.


 if your asking me i dont know yet, i just took those and i'm still no where near done.


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 10, 2009)

Africa is a long flight, otherwise I would come by to help! Move to Cali!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 10, 2009)

i wish i could pay someone to do this. i hate this part. fuckin trimming, i think imma buy one of those overpriced fan blade whirlydoos that trims it for you. god i hate it.


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 10, 2009)

I machine that would pluck the bud off the stock so you would have no main stem would be nice. I always remember going duck hunting with my father and we had this machine that would rip off all the feather of your ducks!

True, trimming buds suck! Teaks my neck out and shit. But when you have buds that long and huge, its going to take a while! Thats why I love my small one stem cola to trim. Nothing else. See lucky me too!


----------



## TheGrimReefer420 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey guys! So after browsing around the different growing options, I've come to realize this would probably be the best system for me. I'm looking to keep 2 mothers, clone off of mothers, veg those until they are approx 3-5 nodes tall, then top them above the first so that my plants will flower into 2 main big kolas. (See Uncle Ben's Topping Method) After topping, I'll toss them into flowering. Which hydro setup do you think would suit this well, making sure the root structure would be strong enough to hold the giant kolas up? I was thinking a good old fashion deep water culture would probably do just fine.. No?

I only really need to yield about 1.5-2oz every 2wks. Do you think I could cover this with only 1 indica-dom plant finishing every 2wks? I plan on using 400wHPS MH for veg and 400wHPS for flower.. Do you think this would cover my yield needs? Or am I going to need to run more..

Thanks!


--EDIT--

Hmm shit.. How can you run a single hydro setup, and have 4 different plants on it in different stages of growth? Doesn't that mean you would be unable to administer nutes, since each would require different?


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 11, 2009)

You can always do DWC in their own buckets. Some ppl here use large cups from corner stores...throw an airstone in and put a nettop on top.


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 11, 2009)

So what is the big deal?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 11, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> So what is the big deal?


 buy one get one free is a big deal, other than that idk what your talkin bout


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 11, 2009)

Yea what is he talking about. The deal is a double double animal style!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 11, 2009)

TheGrimReefer420 said:


> Hey guys! So after browsing around ...



My suggestion to you, based on personal experience, is to drop the DWC and go with EBB/FLOW...

I had WONDERFUL results with DWC, I am not shooting it down...

But the ebb/flow is so much easier and more reliable... 

But that is just my 2 cents...

It's your grow.. go with what you know...


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 11, 2009)

Ebb/Flow is really easy and what I prefer for my system, but I am also running more than 1 plant at a time. 

Since you will need to have two different areas for the mothers/veg and for flowering anyways, then you need to make sure they are mobile. If you put them in pots, you can just do ebb and flow and simply move the pot when it is time to flower. Then the problem is as you said, no ability to vary the nute levels to specific plants, so the tray idea is out. You could still do E/F but fill closed in pots instead, but that is too complicated.

For your application, and wanting to do hydro, I am going to stick with suggesting the DWC because each different pot is at whatever ppm you put in it, and the root masses are isolated as to not pass any pathogens from grow to grow. E/F limits that pathogen transfer through the seperate trays, you should do it with seperate bubblepots.
As far as DWC specifics, I cannot help much. I have seen them in big shared containers to 64oz plastic cups. Go check out the DWC forum for more help there.

There also is the soil option. Lots of people do it and love it, it is an unknown for me.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 11, 2009)

i think you should do what the gypsy says......i hear they are wise and i seen snatch and wouldnt wanna piss one of em off


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 11, 2009)

ya do what the flatware suggests.


i'm feeling a bit bipolar today


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 11, 2009)

Today was a picture day, I choose this thread to show off. Again HPS light sucks but I muted it as much as I could.

One of the big plant colas (not a single cola grow) at day 32 flowering.
3 of one of the SoG plants at Day 50

And one of the first actual full tray that I will be harvesting soon.

I didn't end up doing half flush/half nutes. I currently just have them in nutes still (slightly lower but still practically full strength). I have some Final Phase I will bust in there the second I start seeing more amber, and finish off with just water. I realized that I am working so hard on other shit, I don't need to complicate matters right now. They look so juicy. Mmm.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 11, 2009)

good lord sporkster......they are beautifull. well done you


----------



## TheGrimReefer420 (Feb 11, 2009)

Damn Sporky, that shit's making my mouth water! Haha Thanks to both of ya for your input, it's why I'm here afterall 

Anyways, I was thinking instead of having a harvest every 2wks, it's probably going to suit my needs better if I were to keep 2 mothers, then grow 6 clones at a time (3x2). I'll harvest all 6 together, hopefully yielding approx 6oz to cover until the next harvest. This should at least simplify my hydro setup a bit, since it will be ok for everything to be running off the same reservoir. Running 400w HPS and MH, is it reasonable to expect this kind of yield from 6 tops (perhaps if I used Uncle Bens to harvest 2 kolas per)? If you were wondering, I'm leaning towards a really indica-heavy hybrid for one, and a good 50/50 hybrid for the other.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 11, 2009)

That is a much better idea. It is fun to be perpetual, but the payoff comes in being able to do lots of plants and not just one.

If you give yourself enough space, those 6 can be as big as you want them to be. That is really going to be strain dependent, and then even phenotype dependent. I use 400W, growing Jack Herer, phenotype I cannot really say. They only doubled in size and remained fairly fat. I was expecting another 12 inches of growth on them so we will see what the other ones come out to.


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 11, 2009)

Bigger clones or more veg equals more flowering growth. I keep em small until my new system is rolling on the schedule I want it to.


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 11, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> Today was a picture day, I choose this thread to show off. Again HPS light sucks but I muted it as much as I could.
> 
> One of the big plant colas (not a single cola grow) at day 32 flowering.
> 3 of one of the SoG plants at Day 50
> ...


Those are really nice Very nice


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 12, 2009)

Does EVERYBODY think you have to have separate tanks for different stages?

I run one tank for all trays at a constant 1400 PPM...

ONE RES... ALL STAGES...


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Does EVERYBODY think you have to have separate tanks for different stages?
> 
> I run one tank for all trays at a constant 1400 PPM...
> 
> ONE RES... ALL STAGES...


If i had to do it again one tank would be the way


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 12, 2009)

I currently have 1 tank to 1 tray that has 2 cycles in it, but that was out of need. I hate the idea of sharing nutes with multiple trays. If something bad goes down I want to lose 1 harvest, not 2-4. Plus I am going to experiment with additives and I need to keep things seperate in that case as well. Also I don't run the same level the full way around so that is another reason why it works better for me.


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 12, 2009)

I have on tray one rez, and 4 cycles on it. So far its working great.


----------



## Fman (Feb 12, 2009)

The problem Ive been having with the ABF is my clones are starting to flower 7 to 10 days after they are placed into the flower room. Once they start to flower they dont get very tall. The first ones that did this were clones I bought at a local clinic. They only got about 6 to8 inches tall and I got only 5 grams from 4 plants, very dissapointing. The crop I have now, are clones I cut from a plant I grew from seed. 10 days after they went to 12/12 they started to flower and are only about 4 or 5 inches tall. I have 4 clones in my veg that I think Im going to veg for longer than 2 weeks Im tired of waiting 8 weeks for one pipe load. Also Ive done 4 crops and not One was done in 8 weeks. I veg under 250mh and flower under 400hps. My veg and flower spaces are only 4x3 each. anybody else having these same type probs? ALSO, so whos the new ABF?


----------



## Fman (Feb 12, 2009)

And one other thing. I see people talking about using 1400ppm and higher. If I get over 1100 my plants BURN. I use CANNA ( just like Al). On their web site they reccomend levels around 600 -800 moving up to about 1100. One guy here at riu talks about running 2000ppm. WHY is there such a defference in those amounts?


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 12, 2009)

Fman said:


> The problem Ive been having with the ABF is my clones are starting to flower 7 to 10 days after they are placed into the flower room. Once they start to flower they dont get very tall. The first ones that did this were clones I bought at a local clinic. They only got about 6 to8 inches tall and I got only 5 grams from 4 plants, very dissapointing. The crop I have now, are clones I cut from a plant I grew from seed. 10 days after they went to 12/12 they started to flower and are only about 4 or 5 inches tall. I have 4 clones in my veg that I think Im going to veg for longer than 2 weeks Im tired of waiting 8 weeks for one pipe load. Also Ive done 4 crops and not One was done in 8 weeks. I veg under 250mh and flower under 400hps. My veg and flower spaces are only 4x3 each. anybody else having these same type probs? ALSO, so whos the new ABF?


6-7 inches tall with the right care and strain, you should be able to pull off 2/8 an oz per plant. Easly. What strain was it? What light and nutes?



Fman said:


> And one other thing. I see people talking about using 1400ppm and higher. If I get over 1100 my plants BURN. I use CANNA ( just like Al). On their web site they reccomend levels around 600 -800 moving up to about 1100. One guy here at riu talks about running 2000ppm. WHY is there such a defference in those amounts?


Every strain is differenct. Some can't take much some can take 3000ppm. I found that 1000-1200 is the sweet spot for the strain I use. Go figure!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 12, 2009)

Fman... please forgive my dry humor and total lack of manners...

But I assure you I am trying to help... 



Fman said:


> The problem Ive been having with the ABF is my clones are starting to flower 7 to 10 days after they are placed into the flower room.


Hummmm....

The plants start flowering shortly after you put them in the flower room...?!?!

And that is a problem???

I'm confused...



Fman said:


> Once they start to flower they dont get very tall.


Right... they usually keep the vegg pace for a little bit, but then stop... it just works out that way... nothing you can do there...



Fman said:


> The first ones that did this were clones I bought at a local clinic. They only got about 6 to8 inches tall and I got only 5 grams from 4 plants,


WOW! I am amazed... what is your set up ???

I had 4 plants in an AEROGARDEN... the tallest was 6"... and the total dry yield was 1.2 Oz...

Here.. look... first and last pics...














Fman said:


> very dissapointing.


No kidding...



Fman said:


> The crop I have now, are clones I cut from a plant I grew from seed. 10 days after they went to 12/12 they started to flower and are only about 4 or 5 inches tall.


Well... let's think about this logically...

How tall would you like your clones to be when they finish growing?

If your answer is 15" or 20" ... it's easy.... you cannot throw a 2" clone into flower and hope it grows that much....

It just won't... and you have proven that...



Fman said:


> I have 4 clones in my veg that I think Im going to veg for longer than 2 weeks


You can vegg longer or you can wait until the plant is bigger and take a bigger clone...

If you start with a 12" clone you will not need to vegg as long as you need to with a 3" clone...

Does any of this make sense to anyone?



Fman said:


> Im tired of waiting 8 weeks for one pipe load.


Like this one????

Makes for some very expensive pot... lol...

Except I do this on purpose.. I love miniatures...lol....
































Fman said:


> Also Ive done 4 crops and not One was done in 8 weeks.


That is strain dependent, although I MUST say that poor lighting or feeding technique can delay maturation...



Fman said:


> I veg under 250mh and flower under 400hps.


I would say that is bare minimum to start getting a fair price on your buds... any less and it just isn't efficient enough to make it cheaper to grow...

It should serve you personal needs well though...



Fman said:


> My veg and flower spaces are only 4x3 each.


I grew that first Aerogarden batch inside of a nightstand...

not even 2'x2'x2'

So it can be done...



Fman said:


> anybody else having these same type probs?


Uh...! I don't consider it a problem when the plants I put in the flower room start to flower...



Fman said:


> ALSO, so whos the new ABF?


Oh Please...

Don't even...

It's insulting...

That man has forgotten more about growing than we all hope to know one day... COMBINED...



Fman said:


> And one other thing.


Sure...



Fman said:


> I see people talking about using 1400ppm and higher.


Yeah... different strains and different feeding techniques require different feeding schedules...



Fman said:


> If I get over 1100 my plants BURN.


Simple answer to that one is...

DON"T GO OVER 1100 PPM...



Fman said:


> I use CANNA ( just like Al). On their web site they reccomend levels around 600 -800 moving up to about 1100.


Uh... I would start with their recommendation, remembering that it is just that... a recommendation....

Honestly.... forget the label... pay attention to your plants and find the sweet spot...

Plants are not like dragracers.... the more fuel the more power...

You want to provide everything your plant needs and NOTHING ELSE...

Running a higher PPM that your plants need is just a waste...

If you see no deficiencies at 500ppm, keep it there...

Remember less is more sometimes...lol...



Fman said:


> One guy here at riu talks about running 2000ppm.


Sure... I have seen plants in aero @ 3000 PPM... but that is inherent of the feeding system and the strain combined...



Fman said:


> WHY is there such a defference in those amounts?


I think I answered that above somewhere... but...

Different feeding systems interact differently with the roots....

Different strains will also have different tolerance levels...



DeweyKox said:


> 6-7 inches tall with the right care and strain, you should be able to pull off 2/8 an oz per plant. Easly. What strain was it? What light and nutes?


Yup .. I agree...and Dewy... is 2/8 = 1/4 ?

Cause if that is so... you are right on the money...

The pics I posted above show that...

4 plants @ 6" tall = 1.2 Oz of dried and cured dank...
























DeweyKox said:


> Every strain is differenct. Some can't take much some can take 3000ppm. I found that 1000-1200 is the sweet spot for the strain I use. Go figure!


Again... RIGHT ON..!!!

I have found that 1400 is an acceptable level for all 4 strains on the trays...

But I will mention that one strain will start to lock out at pH 6.2, where the others strains hold very well up to 6.7...

You just really have to pay attention to your girls... and not panic every time a leaf curls....lol....

They will teach you what they like...

Best of luck....


----------



## Fman (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for all your input.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 13, 2009)

damn gypsy, i'm just gonna sit back and do nothing if you keep giving out answers like that one. your making my job easy. oh and to clarify i am getting an elite membership, not a mod/staff/admin. i couldnt wash half those people's underpants let alone work here. i suck waaaaayyyyy too much for that. but im still a weed baron and you will respect my awthorataw


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

Fman said:


> Thanks for all your input.


You are very welcome...



bugsrnme said:


> damn gypsy, i'm just gonna sit back and do nothing if you keep giving out answers like that one. your making my job easy.


Does that mean you liked it????




bugsrnme said:


> oh and to clarify i am getting an elite membership, not a mod/staff/admin. i couldnt wash half those people's underpants let alone work here. i suck waaaaayyyyy too much for that. but im still a weed baron and you will respect my awthorataw


Oh for fuck's sake... would you just get it already...

The sooner it happens, the sooner it will become an old subject....


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

OK... are you guys ready for an update?

with lots and lots of pictures...?

Go grab a bowl and hurry back....


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

Well... here goes another Photo Update....

We'll start out with the TOOLS of the TRADE....  this is how I managed to not make eleventeen trips up and down the stairs, with my leg in a cast...







And here we have the PATHETIC clones that will probably yield an 8th each...







An overview of the trays being used right now...







And the clones that have been in for 3 weeks now... 








Just in case anyone was wondering... I cut panda film squares with a slit and a hole... they just overlap each other to form the white base...







Here is the new mother station... which gives me more room and better light... 400 w HO T-5 + 100 w Ho T-5... I am running 2 trays in this room... one 2x4 at 600~800 PPM and a small skinny one at 1400PPM... so I can boost the moms chosen for the next round of clones ... while maintaining everyone else at a lower PPM (lower cost)...













More room allows for things like Lettuce...







& Thyme...








Another angle pf the flower room...







And the clones that I fried... 








A closer look at the budding clones...













How about some HARVEST pictures next....???

Here is one of the smaller lollipops...


























And we keep going down the line...





























































































































































































































































and last but not least... the miniatures...

















































Well....That's All Folks...!!!


----------



## eza82 (Feb 14, 2009)

What would you do????????, 
I have got a small issue with my new op....
had to reset the whole grow due to moving... I have started with 2 clones about 2 months ago.. 

Doing a 13 wk cycle ;2wk-clone, 4-wks veg, 8wks - flower.
I can fit 16 plants in Veg (2x2 e&B)- 200ml orchid pots
and the 2 flowering tables are 4x4 e&b - useing bigger pots

I have 4 Plants in flower.... 
2 of them r @ 4 wks
2 of them r @2wks

The problem: My mothers I vegged for a month and took 21 clones. I flowered .......(got impatient).....Hoping for at least 16 to take.... ended with 21 that took.

So hear lies the conudrem........
I have *21* in VEG All placed on the 29th JAN (around 15days)
&
No mothers Genrally It will take 1 1/2 mth to generate a mother from cloneing.

No clones - because no mothers (will pull them out of current veging plants)

So I should be takeing clones on the 15th march.

I plan on takeing 4 per week or 8 per fortnight... and the system is setup so... 13 stages for 4 palnts. 

THE QUESTION:
the 21 plants in veg have to orginzed so they all dont go through at once.

My thoughts was to grab 4 per week and place them into flower.... BUT by March 28th I would still have 9 of the orginal clones which would be HUGE.(2mths of veg) I know 3 of them will end up mothers...
So that leaves 6 with no where to go........(with out over loading the system) (and I dont want to kill) And will have too many different hieghts.

what would you suggest..... Spark the 2nd flower table & Flower the extra 6 (2wks veg & still small) now or ? Just let them go, take them outside, prune untill there time ???????? What would you guys do ???????


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 14, 2009)

good lord gypsy, they are awesome, but i've come to expect that and they all start looking the same after a while, thats why i dont do those type of updates. once you've seen every stage of the process it gets monotonous. but yours are pretty. so sateth the mighty weed baron. thought you guys would like the new look. thanks sparky


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 14, 2009)

eza, i gotta reread that post a few times before i take a whack at it.....i am sooooooo high right now.....lmao
i must temporarily appoint gypsy with some awthoratie, so he might be able to help you


----------



## eza82 (Feb 14, 2009)

I think I am going to banish them outside........ but want opinions....


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> good lord gypsy, they are awesome, but i've come to expect that and they all start looking the same after a while, thats why i dont do those type of updates. once you've seen every stage of the process it gets monotonous. but yours are pretty. so sateth the mighty weed baron. thought you guys would like the new look. thanks sparky


Sure.. you guys that have been at it long enough to count how many grow rooms you have burned down... to you it might be boring...

But know that this is my first harvest of (semi) properly trimmed Fuct style colas...

SO FUCK OFF...  they are NOT boring.. they DO NOT all look the same... and I'll take monotonous ANY DAY... over fire, destruction and spying neighbors neighbors (how is that going anyways.. has he started black mailing you yet?)



bugsrnme said:


> eza, i gotta reread that post a few times before i take a whack at it.....i am sooooooo high right now.....lmao
> i must temporarily appoint gypsy with some awthoratie, so he might be able to help you


Take your elitist authority and go for a walk...

But I have to agree... a few more bowls and about eleventeen re-reads are a must before I even attempt it...lol...

OK... sorry bugs... I have tried all day to cut back on the meds... here goes #15 for the day... oh did I mention I figured if I have beer at about #6 I don't need crutches for the rest of the day... driving wasn't so much very good for the other folks though... roads are kinda icy and the Gypster was ALL OVER THE PLACE...lol....


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

eza82 said:


> I think I am going to banish them outside........ but want opinions....



Oh shit! you want opinions?!??!?

My first order of business is to say that to me it is obvious...

You have plants ready for flower...

You have room to flower them...

BY GOD MAN... *FLOWER THEM*...

So it will throw you off a little on your rotation.... you wil have some extra weed to smoke to help you figure out how to solve that one....

Cram as many as you have.... flower them... buds are worth their weight in gold....

WHY WOULD YOU NOT FLOWER THEM RIGHT AWAY? if they are ready...

but.. I have put out a few disclaimers around here.... maybe zi'll even make an avatar out if it...

I don't know what the fuck I am talking about.. it is all just a wild guess.....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 14, 2009)

> GypsyBush said:
> 
> 
> > Sure.. you guys that have been at it long enough to count how many grow rooms you have burned down... to you it might be boring...
> ...


no worries, eat the hell outta them pills brother, what ever makes it barable...you keep all that activity up and you just might heal quicker....or fuck yourself up. 

here's hopin' hipie


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks man...

I am glad you understand the source of my non-laid back approach...lol...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 14, 2009)

there appears to be writing on the arms in your avatar but i no can read it.....do share, wont you?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> there appears to be writing on the arms in your avatar but i no can read it.....do share, wont you?


See No Evil out of the right eye...

See No Evil out of the left eye...

Speak No Evil out of your mouth...

But you can listen to all the evil you want as long as it is our brand...

Shit Bugs... I don't know... I just snagged it...too small now...

hummmm...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

are you talking to me on 2 threads


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

talking to me on 2 threads


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

me on 2 threads man...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

two different threads


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

threads ,aman it make sit difficult


----------



## eza82 (Feb 14, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Oh shit! you want opinions?!??!?
> 
> My first order of business is to say that to me it is obvious...
> 
> ...


 
The hieghts will VARY to much .. The remaining 6 will have been vegging for 2mths - so are going to require hieght to flower...The lights are already set for rotation perfectly.... hense the question : growth restricters, prune, ????? Or just be lazy and put them outside.....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 14, 2009)

well topping is always fun but outside is easy, i would prune em. they earned their spot on the team, no sense in benching them now so that come game day they're ridin' the fuckin pine when the scouts are in the crowd ruining their chances of ever being.........well i think you see where i'm going with this......lmfao im high


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 14, 2009)

and grubbin on some general tso's chicken


----------



## eza82 (Feb 14, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> well topping is always fun but outside is easy, i would prune em. they earned their spot on the team, no sense in benching them now so that come game day they're ridin' the fuckin pine when the scouts are in the crowd ruining their chances of ever being.........well i think you see where i'm going with this......lmfao im high


ROFL..... n1 bro I get what your saying.... but im pretty lazy when it comes to the plants........ I dont prune really... unless you call picking up the dead leaf, or taking cuttings pruning ?!
Anyways thanx for opinon....
Thats two for outside and a partial to pruning...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

Where are you? (Don't answer that....)

It's warm there? (you can answer this one...)

Take it outside and get a mosnter bush then.. but what about neighbors? will they see/smell it?


----------



## eza82 (Feb 14, 2009)

I dont have much room is all ..... And yes its warm enough and should flower outside at the moment like these girls are!










I guess im going to have to make the room.....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 14, 2009)

yay i win.....wooooohoooooo


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 14, 2009)

a come from behind victory......that sounded dirty


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

Shit dude... take it outside... for sure...

Nice garden BTW can we see more?


----------



## OregonMeds (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm thinking about doing perpetual hydro... I have the stuff for ebb and flow with a tray and lava for media. How could I adapt a tray for perpetual? Use containers to keep the roots individual with no media in the tray itself? Or should I try to adapt what I have for aero? I have most of the stuff for that too.

Any example links or whatever? Single grow room, single system, perpetual.

The easiest maintenance system with the simplest cleaning and least ph fluctuation is what I'm looking for, so I should probably dump the lava right? I think aero would be cleaner or maybe dwc.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 14, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> > I'm thinking about doing perpetual hydro... I have the stuff for ebb and flow with a tray and lava for media.
> 
> 
> cool
> ...


i would think the opposite, but i'm


----------



## OregonMeds (Feb 15, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i would think the opposite, but i'm


Cool, thanks.

I agree with what you're saying, I just thought aero or some other media free system might be easier to clean and cheaper to run.

I hate rockwool. I'll use it if I have too but damn, I still hate it.

Is there a way to ebb and flow perpetually without rockwool? I'd like to use an aero cloner, but then hows the survival rate if I take a bare rooted clone and stick it's little tender roots in sharp lava to transplant?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 15, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> Cool, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aerocloners are awesome....i use mine to veg my rooted clones foe a week before i put them into flower. i use oldintheway's upside down rapid rooter/albfucts method....i cant clone in it to save my life but they sure are cool if you can work out the bugs. wich i did thanks to.....stinkbud......  but then went to rapid rooters for the eazy aspect.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 15, 2009)

OM I agree with Bugs...

RWless ebb flow with individual pots is the way to go...

And i would guess the survival rate will be equivalent to the care with which you treat the roots on transplant...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 15, 2009)

you guys got to look at this lil thread....i am having fun.ypsy this kid needs your kind of tough love


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 15, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> you guys got to look at this lil thread....i am having fun.ypsy this kid needs your kind of tough love


Is it so little I can't even see it?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Is it so little I can't even see it?


oh, shit man...no...sorry , here it is.

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/161788-boiling-roots-before-chopping-buds.html

read from the start if you can handle it


----------



## DWR (Feb 15, 2009)

hey gypsy  

im doing great, and yourself... ? see you've harvested some more plants again 

all those pics u put up were wonderfull man  allready got a chance to smoke some ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 15, 2009)

DWR said:


> hey gypsy
> 
> im doing great, and yourself... ? see you've harvested some more plants again
> 
> all those pics u put up were wonderfull man  allready got a chance to smoke some ?


Thanks DWR... 

I haven't said much, but you would really like this harvest every two weeks thing man...

You have the know how and the set up already... just my opinion though...

Anyways... they are drying... and since I still have some from the last harvest (2 weeks ago I love it I love it I love it), I will probably not touch them until a good cure is set...

I love self sufficiency... 

Cheers....


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 18, 2009)

Gentlemen;

It has been an honor to have grown both as a grower and teacher with you here on RIU but i think its time to roll the last one. I have made a lot of great friends and a few dumbass enemies "fuckem" and i just think its time to get on with it. I am really proud of the fact that the core group here has really stepped up and have become very knowledgeable and are way better at giving advise than I am. I have watched your grows become ones that people come here to learn from and that guys is something to be proud of. I know if i was just starting out i would come to these threads to learn how although i might not get along with bugs because he is kind of an ass!! LOL

Remember everyone READING + RESEARCHING = REWARDS

Dont make me come back and fuckin remind you of it!!

Your friend in green 

Sparky


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 18, 2009)

Peace brother. Thanks for your info!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 18, 2009)

sparky......wtf......you leavin' like al? for good or just not growin anymore? i have been wondering if you were gonna split since you arent around as much as us losers. i still hate you but i will miss you terribly(insert homo joke here) if you leave. well whatever you do i hope it brings you and your family wealth and happiness. if your ever in africa look me up.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Feb 19, 2009)

Wuddupguys!! 

just sqwinging by to say hey, n let you guys know that my mothers are growing, and ill be starting my perpetualness pretty soon. Gypsy, you really got some fuckin DANK NUGS goin on man, n im proud to say that your my homeboy  hopefully i can get some nuggets as greasy n crystal covered as yours are real soon here man. Beautiful pics!!

So, i dont know if you read my last post or not, but i cant do dro once again, because i overshot my budget on equipment, since i moved into the new house, i had to spend a shit ton of cash of little odds n ends to make the wife happy, so it didnt look like we lived in 200 sq ft of emptiness, lol. Anyways, i DID however decide to progress even farther, and make my way to hydro, by choosing to make my medium relatively soilless, in a manner of speaking. Well, not soilLESS, but not much soil. Im usiing 2parts Perlite (FF big n chunky), 1 part vermiculite, and 1 part pro mix. then with the cottonseed meal added in right before potting, i figure that my results should be pretty well, at least IMO. This is just one step closer to my dream of having the ideal AL B. setup, using 4 4x4 flood tables (i already have one table - i originally had two, but i had to trade up one of them, along with a couple of the smaller wattage lights that i had, so i could afford to pick up another 1000w setup, and a 4ft carbon filter, lol!).

--so heres the setup - ill be using my original growtent for my mommies (5 moms in total --The Church, Sputnik, Dj Short Blueberry, Sour P, and i cant fuckin remember what the damn other one was, i gotta check my labels again, lol), and then i have a 10x10 area sectioned off, and tarped up. over each 5x5 area i have a 1000w Agromax complete system (ballast, bulbs, and solar six hood(a/c) ), and ill have 20 plants growing in each section, which will represent 10 plants in each stage of growth. So i guess itll actually be 4 sections, lol, but itll only be taped off as two sections, and itll be up to me to label everything correctly, hehe. On the side of my mother tent ill have a lil space sectioned off for my clones, which ill use to take 10 clones every two weeks. So even though the method im using is a little less accurate and precise than an ebb n flow setup would be, i think that as long as im using 6-8 wk strains, i should be pretty well on the mark, in getting a harvest every 2-3 wks. 

Im thinking about doing something a little different though.. Im also thinking about figuring out a way to veg the plants for 2 wks maybe, so that i can top them maybe once, and give them a chance to get big, so that i can get more weight off of each plant. Do you (or you guys) think thats a bad idea, and ill actually get more than what ill need from 10 plants every two weeks? im looking to get anywhere in the area of 1/2 lb + per harvest, i just dont know if thatll cut the mustard with my grow method, seeing as im not doing 20+ plants per run, and its not hydroponic. Sorry if im babbling, i guess im looking for you guys opinions more than i am actually explaining how im going to do things.

If anybody has any advice to give that has experience with perpetual growth, please let me know. This will be my first attempt at sustaining perpetual harvests, so if anybody has any feedback on a way i can achieve my goal a little bit better, i am very receptive, and willing to make adjustments, as i have only begun to build my setup, due to inspectors coming by for gas, electric, and landlords and such. But thats all done now, and i can be left to my own devices for the next year, dialing in my technique and getting used to constantly having a harvest to deal with. Please, any advice would be greatly appreciated. Feel free to hit me up here, or in my journal, or even PM me, it doesnt matter. Im trying to read as much as i can, and learn as much as i can from all of you guys who have been growing perpetual for a long time, and i think im ready to take it on...it just sucks that i couldnt go hydroponic. I spent a couple weeks shopping around, trying to find suitable replacements just for the flood tables, but i couldnt think of anything good enough or sturdy enough to replace a 4x4 flood table, so i said screw it, and went with the growbags again. My choice in medium should get me a little closer to where i want to be in yield and precision, but i know that its just not the same. I was even looking at prefabbed sandboxes to buy as a replacement, lol, but theyre just as expensive as the tables, so i had to just put it off for a couple runs, until i can afford to pick up the proper equipment.

--sorry Gyps man, i know you wanted me to go hydro just as bad as i want to aswell, but putting it off for one or two runs until i can get 3 more tables is the smart move. Just a few short months and ill be there. I already got truncheons (ph n ec), pumps, rez's, tubing, tthe conical drill bit to drill my own holes in the tables, stands, and pretty much everything else i need to go hydroponic, but the tables man, i just dont wanna skimp on the quality. I know your probably gonna say build my own, lol, but im so limited at this point, i cant even buy the woood and supplies i would need to do that, lol. So i got what i need to start up a nice perpetual grow, and the cash i have left is to live off of for now, but ive already started saving up to improve the setup, and ill continue to stack money away over the months, so that i can do the damn thing right. 

bah, sorry about that everyone. I know thats an awful lot to read, but its been about 3 wks since ive posted a rreal post on RIU, and i needed to let everyone know whats goin on, so i could get that feedback. Usually i come on here n confer with you guys before i go out n make descisions on my own, but this time since i knew that what i was doing would work, and i didnt have the ability to come on here at the time, i had to do it on my own. So like i said, any type of feedbback would be awesome guys. 

Take it easy 

-K1


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 19, 2009)

one thing I would do is set up the one table you have...

Don't do like last time... 

I bet you have most parts at home already...

Man up and go dro...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah i got all the parts n everything i need for all four tables, except for the tables themselves, lol. So yeah ill probably end up setting up the one table just for kicks. N it aint about mannin up ya bastard, lol - them fuckin tables are 110 bucks a piece, n i just ran outta cheddar right before i had to buy them bitches man. I spent fuckin 2300 bucks on everything man, n the piggy bank just went dry, lol. 

I mean, i even picked up a bluelab Truncheon, and a bluelab-type truncheon-type ph meter too man. I was ready to do the damn thing, it just kinda worked out to happen this way. But not to worry, im only gonna do a run or two, n then just replace the growbags with all four tables. Im even tarping offf my area so itll fit the tables once i buy them fuckers.

Dont worry brudda, im takin the plunge, im no longer scared to go dro, i have most of the know-how, and now all i need is the missing piece tto my equipment. After reading shit from your journal, shit i read way back from Wolfmans journal, and ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL of AL B.'s journal, along with various other journals (yours too Bugz, lol), i really think i can do the damn thing, i just wanna make sure that if im gonna do it im gonna do it right. I know most everybody says that buying the prefabbed shit is for suckers, and i agree with that for the most part, but i dont wanna skimp on the tables themselves. Hard sturdy plastic, prefabbed to the dimensions i need, with the textured bottom so puddles arent a problem after draineage - 100 bucks a table aint too bad when all u need to do is plug your tubing in and off you go man. 

--One thing i was thinkin about doing too, once i get the tables, is similar to your setup. I may just fill the tables up with hydroton, and plant my bitches like that. But thats for another conversation man, i just wanted to say im doing dro, and nothings gonna stop me, its just gonna take one run's time to get everything i need to go completely perpetual hydroponically. But yeah im gonna end up setting up the one table to get the hang of things, lol.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Feb 19, 2009)

sounds good man, eeven though it sucks that your nugs wont be ready by 420, theyll at least be ready in that general timeframe, which is perfect for you know where. man, its gonna be one crazy fuckin summer man, ill tell you that much for sure!!

-so yeah, right now im trying to think about all of this shit. I just found out that its not a 100% dry basement, so im going to have to do something about that for when it rains really bad around here. Im thinkin that as long as i tarp up the floor, and make sure that i caulk the cracks in the walls up as much as possible, n then throw a nice big fuckin dehumidifier down there, then i should be ok -- n wouldnt ya know it? theres a fuckin HUGE dehumidifier that was in the workshop in the garage when i rented the house!! i gotta remember to thank the landlord for savin me a couple hundo, lol. So now im thinking about getting one of those 500 cfm small fans from htg for 40 bucks, and replace the fan thats in my tent that ill be using for the mothers, so i can use THAT fan for the main room. This way i can have a seperate fan scrubbing air, and then another fan for cooling off the Agros. Im sure itd be a good idea, considering that the basement really sucks as far as holding indoor temps, lol. Right now its like 40 degrees down there, so im assuming that once summer hits that temps are gonna hit upper 90's easily with the lights down there, maybe even over 100. But fuck it, im sure ill handle that speed bump once i run it over man. I just wanna get the first couple runs out of the way, so i can get the feeel for things.

So i taped off the floor in the basement today, to basically figure out where im gonna put everything. Im only using half the basement for the op, and the wife wants to use the other half for a washer/dryer setup, which we dont have. YET, lol. So the dimensions are 10x10, with rafters everywhere that are PERFECT for hanging light mounts and fan mounts, n then ill worry about wrapping the hoods in IR block, or something along those lines to hide the heat signature, but theres no way in hell i woulda been able to afford to panda film/mylar the whole basement, so i picked up tarping that was meant for an outdoor canopy. Its four 10x8 sheets of white tarping, that all have a zipper in the middle, so im thinking about completely enclosing the area, so all i have to do is unzip it to get in. once i have everything tarped up, im gonna do the floor too with vinyl painters tarping, and then ill set up the lighting. 1 1000w light for each 5x10 area, which should do perfectly, since i wont even be using the whole 5x5 space in each section, since im only going to do 10-12 plants per cloning run. The very first run of clones is going to be a mix of all of the plants, because then ill be able to start alot sooner, just topping the plants once which will give me 5 clones, and then topping them again a week later, which would give me another 10 clones. That will be enough for me to get everything going, and then ill be able to wait the 2 1/2 - 3 wks between runs to do a proper clone run each time of an individual strain. Im just using my ORIGINAL setup for the clones, just the two 4' plant n aquarium bulbs, along with my 8 100w equivalent CFLs should cut the mustard n be enough to help the clones take root. 

Once each clone takes root over the two wk period (im gonna turn my old GH waterfarm into a cloner, since i wont be keeping the clones in there for long, it should be big enough to clone up 10 cramped ass clones at least, lol -- im gonna plug up the bottom of the bucket, and turn it into a DWC cloner bucket instead of the shitty drip bucket that it is), then ill be switching off from hydro to soil-ish mix. one part pro mix, two parts perlite, one part vermiculite, and 1/8 part cottonseed meal, all mixed up in a giant 70 gallon rubbermaid bin, and disbursed amongst my 3 gallon growbags. Using such a soil-light mix should give me enough of an edge to where ill be able to get similar results to a hydro set up, even though its still very much NOT hydro. BUT im pretty sure that by using so much perlite Vs promix, that ill be able to get pretty reliably consistent results, at least in theory, lol. 

So everything is an 8 wk strain, The final mother descision was The Church, Sputnik #1, Dj Short BlueBerry, Yumboldt 47, and sour p. I also decided to plant another Whiteberry mother, since i loved it so much last run, i really wanna keep it around. Its a 6-7 wk strain, and should be very rewarding to grow her perpetually. Anyways, time for Jacobs bedtime, so ill holler at you guys in a little bit to finish this though out. I know, not only am i back, but im still typing fuckin a thesis everytime i post, lol. I cant help it man, i got a shitload to talk about and its all cropped up in my head from 3 wks of not being able to talk about a god damn thing. Anyways, ill holler


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 19, 2009)

well king......damn......your thorough,lol and longwinded....you remind me of al
oh and i'll support you on the prefabbed "shit" i love all my overpriced shit that NEVER fails and is always perfect but let the hippies build their flood tables out of modeling clay while we harvest. 

man your a talker.....lol


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 19, 2009)

somebody take away that mans keyboard......lol


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Feb 20, 2009)

lol i know dude, ive been away for somethin like almost a month, so i got alot of catchin up to do in the ways of updating people on things, but with that said, even when i was here every day i had a problem keepin things short, lol. But yeah man, i can see buying cheap to build everything else i need, like stands, rez's, and anything else, but thhe tables themselves, im gonna want them to work for me for at least a year or two worth of harvests, so quality is the only way to go. 

over the next couple days im gonna get started on setting up my basement, so ill probably end up takin some pics of the process, so they can speak for themselves instead of me having to draw the mental picture, lol. But enough of that for now, just wanted to say wuddup, n i hope you guys dont mind if i hang out in here, n pick your brains a bit man, This is kind of a vital transition for me, so all the help i can get to make it go as smooth as possible, id be forever grateful for.

--n my son musta been trying to hump the laptop while i was typing my last post, cuz it was actually supposed to end up in my journal instead of here. My bad lol


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 20, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> somebody take away that mans keyboard......lol


No shit, I didn't even read it any of his post...There too long and too much of my time! J/K


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 15, 2009)

damn we run off king and the thread dies.......wait , we changed our minds....come back. 

i forgot about this one too


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 15, 2009)

Yea, I freaked out when i saw this under my updated threads, "It's alive again"!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 15, 2009)

well i had to bump it.....too much good info and incest in this thread to just let it fall by the wayside


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 15, 2009)

true that, I figure it would get more action the the sog grower wanted thread that a huge chat room


----------



## dazed but not confused (Mar 15, 2009)

I would like to go truly perpetual with my grow with a harvest every two weeks, right now I'm trying to havest every two months by rotating between three ebb and flow systems... two of them are under fluoros and cfls and the third is under a 400w HPS for flowering... I haven't quite got it all setup the way I want just yet. The ideal picture in my mind of the setup i have now was to start my rooted clones in one with a weaker nute solution for about a month, then move them to the next veg bin with a stronger solution for another month, with the third set flowering for two months...instead of keeping mothers I veg under the HPS for two weeks to really strengthen the stems and take clones from there for the first veg bin... Or at least thats the way i thought it out ... It hasn't exactly been on my planned schedule but its progressing through trial and error.


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 15, 2009)

Sounds like a plan! I harvest about every 3 weeks(soon 2 weeks) on one table at 1400ppm from clone to harvest with no isuues.


----------



## dazed but not confused (Mar 16, 2009)

the one thing that has thrown my schedule off is the fact that my girl wanted to learn how to grow too... so i have a few seedlings from bagseed and even some tomato seedlings growing for her taking up space in my cloning area... but hey its all good... I was just going to try and flower all the unsexed seedlings at the same time... maybe even get a few good moms out of the batch!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 16, 2009)

always a good thing to have replacement mums growin up with the existing ones.


----------



## dazed but not confused (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah i think I need some new moms, in the process of switching to hydro I probably killed a good thirty clones from four mothers... I had a bitch of a time figuring out how to clone in rockwool...It was much easier for me cloning in soil... I ended up caught in between and have recently found some success using jiffy peat pellets and hydroton


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 16, 2009)

ya the cloning was the last hurdle for me. once i nailed it i had to start throwing the extras away.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 16, 2009)

on fire bugs ! I always get over one hurdle and find another !lol


----------



## Demosthenese (Mar 16, 2009)

my jiffy pellet clones root within 6-9 days. same plant took 14-18 days in a bubbler, 20-30 days in media-less dwc and 18-25 days in hydroton dwc. I'm shook of using jiffy pellets in my hydro system though, but i've been thinking as long as you sterilize with h202 after roots have allready popped, as long as it's not a dwc you'd probably be just fine. I may try it, since i'm frustrated with hydro cloning when i know soil takes a third of the time lol.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 16, 2009)

haha there is a very long thread devoted to that crap. I learned a lot but what a waste of good time...

RW -> Died
Bubbler -> Stayed alive forever, eventually died, no roots
Aero -> Stay alive forever, would never root. Redesigned the cloner a million ways until I finally got roots, but in the wrong place. Gave up and went to..
Rapid Rooters -> Throw a stem in, keep it wet, get roots.

Same results as the above with Jiffy's. I really think that is key, a good moist "hug" on the stem. RW does it, but if you mess with the stem much or use the premade hole it just isn't tight enough. Jiffy and soil does it very well. Aero supposedly doesn't need it, and I believe it, but in my aero cloner the roots grew inside the ezcloner puck, which was the result of it being a moist place with a good hug on the stem.

I sure hope others don't have to deal with what bugs and I dealt with.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 19, 2009)

eza82 said:


> on fire bugs ! I always get over one hurdle and find another !lol


 thanks....wait a minute, was that a burnt op joke???
hurdles are awesome.



> Return of the Spork said:
> 
> 
> > haha there is a very long thread devoted to that crap. I learned a lot but what a waste of good time...
> ...


well now i did manage to get it all under control, it only took 6 months and 12-14 crops......lol....ya what a pain in our asses. it ended up being the cycle timer that did it for me. but the rapid rooters are automatic. and hard to fuck up.


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 19, 2009)

All I have used is RW. Works well so far. I do have one issue with one strain as far as cloning, but all other strains no problem. I guess you have to get good at it and practice and do several things to get them to work, but once ya get it, piece of cake.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 16, 2009)

Well we've done it now. got a thread shut down having too much fun. well we can make this one the new/old s.o.g. thread. besides all the b.s. we did put out a lot of info with that thread.

oh well.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 16, 2009)

o0o0o0o yall are bad!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 16, 2009)

hehehehehehehe........oh and you were an innocent bystander i suppose?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 16, 2009)

Cartman Lives


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 16, 2009)

errruhhhh

i just like to pour gasoline on the fire and run


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 16, 2009)

we dont die, we multiply!!!!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 16, 2009)

we're like roaches.....the gross ones i mean......damn hippies!

i like gas too. i wonder if they banned sparky?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 16, 2009)

he still has a scale on his right corner so he should be good


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 16, 2009)

Its pretty hard to get banned haha..

WTF man I thought this was the perpetual growers spot. 
I was pretty sure these ideas had the tendency to spark fires either way..


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> he still has a scale on his right corner so he should be good


 i spoke with him on yahoo.....he's fine



onthedl0008 said:


> > Its pretty hard to get banned haha..
> 
> 
> i thought it was easy
> ...


not sure what mean you say?


----------



## sparkafire (Apr 16, 2009)

ALL YOU PRETENDERS WILL PAY FOR YOUR BLASPHEMY !!! 







You cant ban the MASTERBATER OF SOG!!! 

Bring it guys lets have some fun!! 

I am by far the coolest guy I know and I rule!!!!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 16, 2009)

oh god.....here we go. 
dun dun dun....another one bites the dust.....do do dun dun dun.....another one bites the dust.


----------



## livesoul (Apr 17, 2009)

dude i can't believe you guys got the other thread closed! thats freakin hilarious.


----------



## doogleef (Apr 17, 2009)

ROTF. You guys are too fuckin much. Who dropped Sparky's leash anyway? Got the Potroast popo on your ass ... lol


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 17, 2009)

livesoul said:


> dude i can't believe you guys got the other thread closed! thats freakin hilarious.


 it is kinda funny



doogleef said:


> ROTF. You guys are too fuckin much. Who dropped Sparky's leash anyway? Got the Potroast popo on your ass ... lol


 he was on a roll, and we werent helping


----------



## sparkafire (Apr 17, 2009)

I have been informed to the reason why the thread was closed. The thread had been flagged repeatedly over the last 2 days. I went back and looked to see if there was any flagrant or flaming posts out of the ordinary and what I found is our friend paper was the first with his " can you hook a brotha up with some clones UPS works great" comment and then of course the dagger in the heart my taking the spagettihead diatribe way too far and too long. Should have known better when it said i was breaking the rules by being inflammatory and hurtful. who me? the thread got flags 2 days in a row with mindless dribble. Well most of it is mindless anyway it just got flagged this time. 

SO here are my thoughts about this and feel free to chime in.The main reason Bugs and I started these threads was because we wanted a place that like minded growers could come hang out talk about our grows and have a somewhat un moderated club. 

If you look at the thread and contribute to it regularly you know that it has turned into just what bugs and I intended. There is just a handful of us that banter back and forth and for those new guys who think they are brave enough to run with the big dogs and do the homework and come here with educated responses and until they become acclimated to then become part of the family.

There are a few of us today that started out months ago and are regulars today and now provide quality information to the new Perp growers for we all know and i have seen this happen when one of us takes on all the questions and responses that person kinda burns out so its important for all of us to take ownership of the thread, IE Sir Loudblunts has come on and helped out quite a bit lately. 

As most of you know I have NOOOO tolerance for retards or sloths and this in IMHO is pretty much our thread and it really would not be all that bad if we policed it as such "our thread our rules". 

I think i will go beat my wife now i feel very important and powerful

With that being said I would like to continue our very gay and very dysfunctional family with all family members in place with the resident retard to be determined daily. I get PMs all the time telling me how much they like the thread and that it is fun and educational when you get passed all the BUG POOP. 

Just my thoughts guys 

Sparky


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 17, 2009)

Without the original SoG thread i probably would have never even tried my hand at it.
Sure the ideas where put out there but acitvely its the closest thing anywhere that i know of that people are actually discussing these ideas and sharing information about sog growing. I think we all agree that SOG is the most intelligent way to grow and im glad u guys are doing this. I dont have much info to share yet so ill assume my original role of being the daily class clown. I dont get butthurt.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 17, 2009)

well if we get this one shut down i spose next time we'll leave all the playing to the weed baron thread. we get away with everything there because its a joke thread (for some) and noone gives a shit about it. lb came along again at the right time. i was the guy getting burned out by everything....trying to keep up was just dumb but i feel obligated because al and others did it for me. i'm not perfect but pretty damned awesome. i dont ramble about shit i dont know and tell folks idk all the time. not al i know but there are sooooooo many people less knowledgeable than i on these subjects we all like to cover i believe i help more than i hurt. cant tell from the rep but fuck it. i think the weed baron title throws people off. who knows. s.o.g. is what i do/love so i will always tryh to emulate al in some ways. meanwhile you people need to start respecting my athorataw!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

hahahaha cosign with spark and bugs

aint no al...but shit they were persistent with us....so we try with yall

oh yea... future warnings to all newbooty including coughcoughspaghettiheadycough.....if ya cant handle the heat, stay out the damn kitchen

we are some animals in here and when dinner time comes.... if you aint getting down and dirty...fresh meat better fall back or get ate like the rest


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

dudeeeee

i say we nominate this dude for weed growing baron of the century!!!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/184464-cinnamon-kush.html


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 17, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> I have been informed to the reason why the thread was closed. The thread had been flagged repeatedly over the last 2 days. I went back and looked to see if there was any flagrant or flaming posts out of the ordinary and what I found is our friend paper was the first with his " can you hook a brotha up with some clones UPS works great" comment and then of course the dagger in the heart my taking the spagettihead diatribe way too far and too long. Should have known better when it said i was breaking the rules by being inflammatory and hurtful. who me? the thread got flags 2 days in a row with mindless dribble. Well most of it is mindless anyway it just got flagged this time.
> 
> SO here are my thoughts about this and feel free to chime in.The main reason Bugs and I started these threads was because we wanted a place that like minded growers could come hang out talk about our grows and have a somewhat un moderated club.
> 
> ...


boo hoo, whaaaaa


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

omg trolls!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 17, 2009)

-dont get me wrong growing in cheap lil tupperware will work but come on , how cheap do you have to be? that really isnt even a true "sog" . too stretchy and spaced apart-no you are not the weed baron you think you are but hey maybe you can buy my old setup-I dont mind helping less portunate growers like yerself.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 17, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> dudeeeee
> 
> i say we nominate this dude for weed growing baron of the century!!!!!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/184464-cinnamon-kush.html


 lol, i read it and felt sorry for him. couldnt bring myself to post.



spagettiheady420 said:


> boo hoo, whaaaaa


ok now you are the one being inflamatory! and will surely be reported as such and might even get a spanking if there is any justice. -rep



LoudBlunts said:


> omg trolls!!!!!!!!!!


we all need to tattle.


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 17, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> hahahaha cosign with spark and bugs
> 
> aint no al...but shit they were persistent with us....so we try with yall
> 
> ...


what is that supposed to mean? You guys werent helping sparky when he was drowning but now you wanna talk trash?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 17, 2009)

spagettiheady420 said:


> what is that supposed to mean? You guys werent helping sparky when he was drowning but now you wanna talk trash?


 we were playing like we always did.......you are the problem here. and there for that matter. i will be shocked if you dont get banned.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

lol @ this dude, like really what is he talking about


why do we feed the trolls!

and wow did he just try to insult my plants?


LMAO!!!!!! bwahahahahaha


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 17, 2009)

spagettiheady420 said:


> -dont get me wrong growing in cheap lil tupperware will work but come on , how cheap do you have to be? that really isnt even a true "sog" . too stretchy and spaced apart-no you are not the weed baron you think you are but hey maybe you can buy my old setup-I dont mind helping less portunate growers like yerself.


 real classy.


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 17, 2009)

Your thread got closed because you were insulting and you really dont know much bout growing at all because if you did then maybe yer setup wouldnt look like parsley and oregano in tupperware


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 17, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> lol @ this dude, like really what is he talking about
> 
> 
> why do we feed the trolls!
> ...


 no sir, was not directed to you guys-just sparky


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 17, 2009)

> LoudBlunts said:
> 
> 
> > lol @ this dude, like really what is he talking about
> ...


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 17, 2009)

well if you want I wont post anymore in your guys thread-only did yesterday cause I thought sog growers would be really cool, and never intended to be greeted with rude newbie-troll-insults-for my rudeness Ill be the BIgger man and apologize to you all except-sparkafire.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 17, 2009)

spagettiheady420 said:


> Your thread got closed because you were insulting and you really dont know much bout growing at all because if you did then maybe yer setup wouldnt look like parsley and oregano in tupperware


granted sparky is a turd..........lb.......oh jesus , dont get him started. it'll never end. none of this is good. all you will accomplish is getting more important info flushed into oblivion. thanks for that btw. and i know, i know....i'm welcome.

and you AND sparky were only part of it, the rest was not his fault.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

cmon can we play nice.

the other main SOG thread got closed... and that was an important thread, IMO...

that was a big hit.

spaghetti, are you trying to take us out or something?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 17, 2009)

spagettiheady420 said:


> well if you want I wont post anymore in your guys thread-only did yesterday cause I thought sog growers would be really cool, and never intended to be greeted with rude newbie-troll-insults-for my rudeness Ill be the BIgger man and apologize to you all except-sparkafire.


screw apologies......not needed. we just gotta quit it or they will shut this one down too. no biggie to some but this is a good place to learn this method for all of us. including you. i know its long but if you read it all you would have never been bothered by sparky. you would know he is just retarted in that way and cant help himself.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

LMAO!!! damn bugs, am i really that bad?

didnt know you've seen me go off before


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 17, 2009)

no im sorry-just want to be yer friend 4-real


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 17, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> > cmon can we play nice.
> 
> 
> i wonder sometimes....heheheheheh
> ...


spaghetti......the s.o.g. assassin

jk


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 17, 2009)

you guys no anything bout purple urkle in sog?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 17, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> > LMAO!!! damn bugs, am i really that bad?
> 
> 
> i'm slightly scared to answer that
> ...


fuckin biblical........hell that has something to do with you being inducted into the weed baronhood a long time ago......you never seen the scroll? fucking classic sparky. you gotta read it.
ya spaghetti....these 2 hated each other and dont even remember it.



spagettiheady420 said:


> no im sorry-just want to be yer friend 4-real


 right on...........now we'll see if sparky will calm down.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 17, 2009)

Look man quit trying to sparkafire. Let us get back to sogging. Some of us like the abuse. I think ive even gotten the paddle once or twice lmao.. Get on with it.
BTW tupperware works well. So does rubbermaid. 
Bugs man get ur ban stick out already.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 17, 2009)

spagettiheady420 said:


> you guys no anything bout purple urkle in sog?


lb is usually the strain nerd round these parts. i stick to 2 strains only
white widow and sweet god......

the sog growers best friend


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Look man quit trying to sparkafire. Let us get back to sogging. Some of us like the abuse. I think ive even gotten the paddle once or twice lmao.. Get on with it.
> BTW tupperware works well. So does rubbermaid.
> Bugs man get ur ban stick out already.


oh jesus we've all hated sparky at one time or another, but strangely all end up loving the fucker. 

and i dont think i have any power......just a cute badge and less money in my pocket for my trouble. all elite can do is play with rep. and even then it's nothing.

i think.............

omg if i had real athorataw it would be bad. they can never trust me with powere on any level. i'm a whore


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 17, 2009)

i dont hate anyone-just wanna play nice bubble-bubble-cough


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 17, 2009)

...and learn cough-cough


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 17, 2009)

That u are sir that u are hahah. Dont make me go get my scroll now.
Im the real true whore. Check out my perpetual grow dudes compliments of these crazy dudes right here. Just waiting on my mom to be ready to cut again. Be back in a month or so.


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Look man quit trying to sparkafire. Let us get back to sogging. Some of us like the abuse. I think ive even gotten the paddle once or twice lmao.. Get on with it.
> BTW tupperware works well. So does rubbermaid.
> Bugs man get ur ban stick out already.


relax man calm dow


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> That u are sir that u are hahah. Dont make me go get my scroll now.
> Im the real true whore. Check out my perpetual grow dudes compliments of these crazy dudes right here. Just waiting on my mom to be ready to cut again. Be back in a month or so.


looks like my setup-is that a DR150?Looks great


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> fuckin biblical........hell that has something to do with you being inducted into the weed baronhood a long time ago......you never seen the scroll? fucking classic sparky. you gotta read it.
> ya spaghetti....these 2 hated each other and dont even remember it.
> 
> 
> right on...........now we'll see if sparky will calm down.



hahahaha damn i didnt even know i was family i feel all warm and cozy inside...

NOW THAT BUGz brought it up,i remember when me and spark got into it a while though...thas my boy though.

and i dont think i've seen the scroll... i need to look for it


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey, so this is where all the soggy perps have gotten to.
Glad to see everyone is playing nice.

So I put my clones straight from the cloner into hydroton without any intermediate medium, I find it takes somewhere around a week before the plants have really grabbed on and started growing. 
What sort of clone recovery period do you guys (or gals) usually deal with?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> lb is usually the strain nerd round these parts. i stick to 2 strains only
> white widow and sweet god......
> 
> the sog growers best friend



DUDE!!!

i've been trying to get that fucking sweet god forever. where the fuck can i get it?


heard that is the sog god... so much so it needs a name change to sog-god.

btw, im stoked dude...my state is introducing MMJ!!!! holy fuck


and oh yea... white widow eh? i got some white russians (ww x ak47) im trying to see how it works out...i think its gonna yield reeeeaaaal nice in sog. i got a nice sat pheno.... still grows indy a tad bit (confusing and doesnt make sense, i know)


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 17, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Hey, so this is where all the soggy perps have gotten to.
> Glad to see everyone is playing nice.
> 
> So I put my clones straight from the cloner into hydroton without any intermediate medium, I find it takes somewhere around a week before the plants have really grabbed on and started growing.
> What sort of clone recovery period do you guys (or gals) usually deal with?


my urkles took like 2 weeks to pop because i fucked up and my trimeter broke-now they are ok


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 17, 2009)

this is what they look like now


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

spagettiheady420 said:


> you guys no anything bout purple urkle in sog?



cali strain, no?

havent played with it yet

train her... prune her down

or you may want to wait til you see that main cola on top and give her a chop. i like to do before/up to max around 4th week...no more. Sometimes i find it the earlier the better...but sometimes you got strains that just grow crazy so you gotta pull fans [leaf] here and there.....

once its established and at or passed 4th week, i would not lollipop anymore unless you really had to. At most, pull that fan as the node/flower above the fan you are about to pull will grow into the main cola anyway


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 17, 2009)

spagettiheady420 said:


> looks like my setup-is that a DR150?Looks great


No just a used magnetic ballast floor model 400 vented with 4 inch inline.
Ur set-up looks very clean. Nice and uniform cuts. I like it. Querkle sounds good to.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

SpruceZeus....

i consider any 'recovery period' as the stretching it does in the 1st-2nd week.

really dont notice a difference, unless im watching the grass grow...they normally always take off.

i also like a tad bit of Rhizotonic to get them going and give them a little umph


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks. Ive come along way from growing in my closet wiht 1-600w hps to this dr150 w/2-600w hps. Not to mention AN are so expensive! I wanna get their new line that says ppm and ph free feeding chart but its really expensive! 1 gal of voodoo juice is like $300!


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 17, 2009)

I strongly beleive in a product called Phosphoload by Dutch Master.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 17, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> SpruceZeus....
> 
> i consider any 'recovery period' as the stretching it does in the 1st-2nd week.
> 
> ...


What sort of EC do you put your clones into?
I've been starting at .4-.5 too low dythink?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

spagettiheady420 said:


> I strongly beleive in a product called Phosphoload by Dutch Master.


and / or

any PGR (plant growth regulator)

Humboldt County's Bushmaster is another example.

its almost perfect for sog.

you let your plant/clone grow whatever height you want it at (final height) and you feed it a PGR and it will stop all stretching and vertical growth. Folks also say that it sheds a few days off to start fruits (you know how sometimes it takes 7-14 for fruits/flowers to show)

then it packs on bud.

i've yet to touch PGR of any kind....as i heard bud quality is scarified


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 17, 2009)

Im the misfit of the group. I use all the cheapest crap and build all my own stuff haha. I am in a little closet. Had to make alot of adjustments to use these techniques and make them work in my grow. I did just splurge on a portable ac unit tho. Best thing i could have ever done actually. Probably would have saved alot of money and headache doing it sooner really. If i had a bigger room i probably wouldnt need the ac but its also helped out with odor control as well. So im glad i got one now. LOL man im growing in rubbermaid tubs dude. But everything is working out ok i guess.
Education and research to these ideas has really brought my grow along way and completely optimized my grows potential to the fullest extent. Id reccomend sog to anyone.
Peace.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> What sort of EC do you put your clones into?
> I've been starting at .4-.5 too low dythink?


ahaha

hell yes

i've went into flower with 1.0-1.4 EC before



i also feed different than other folks too...

sometimes i load and load and load the plant up with nutes, then when i flip to flower i gradually reduce the EC instead of shooting it up 

(sometimes i do that because i think i went to high, or some strain who's mother was a nute whore and wanted to high of ratio)

i would say definitely give a little boost.....

what are ya plants looking like? light green? dark green? is that picture accurate? or is that the HID glare? (meaning how HPS sometimes washes out pictures and plants look lighter green than they really are)


----------



## pharlow (Apr 17, 2009)

hey guys how you all doin im right in the middle of my first harvest of a perpetual aeroponics system the only problem is that the nutrients that these babies go through is amazing but not so great for my wallet currently im using currently liquid nutes consisting of liquid karma the bloom veg and sweet i was wondering if there were any cheaper nutrients out there maybe some salts instead of liquid that someone could recommend? any help is appreciated


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Im the misfit of the group. I use all the cheapest crap and build all my own stuff haha. I am in a little closet. Had to make alot of adjustments to use these techniques and make them work in my grow. I did just splurge on a portable ac unit tho. Best thing i could have ever done actually. Probably would have saved alot of money and headache doing it sooner really. If i had a bigger room i probably wouldnt need the ac but its also helped out with odor control as well. So im glad i got one now. LOL man im growing in rubbermaid tubs dude. But everything is working out ok i guess.
> Education and research to these ideas has really brought my grow along way and completely optimized my grows potential to the fullest extent. Id reccomend sog to anyone.
> Peace.



whatever works homie.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 17, 2009)

Pharlow i think ur using some pretty decent nutes actually and pretty much as cheap but effective as they get. Far as the Karma.. U may be able to find a cheaper supplement with humic acid in it.. Thats all ur really benefitting from using the LK i use it as well on my cuttings during root growth. Im not even really sure i have to tho. Ive done fine without it.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

pharlow said:


> hey guys how you all doin im right in the middle of my first harvest of a perpetual aeroponics system the only problem is that the nutrients that these babies go through is amazing but not so great for my wallet currently im using currently liquid nutes consisting of liquid karma the bloom veg and sweet i was wondering if there were any cheaper nutrients out there maybe some salts instead of liquid that someone could recommend? any help is appreciated



general hydroponics 3 part

use a modified formula in bloom with 6mL micro 9mL bloom from day 1-21 

day 22-52 you can use 9mL bloom

you can also add some kinda flower booster as well

all per gallon ratio. mileage may also vary in reference to strain finish times and days. extend as necessary


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 17, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> ahaha
> 
> hell yes
> 
> ...


The light definately washes out the colour, but having said that, they're still not the dark green that they should be. (i blame this on the 3 weeks they spent in the cloner before i got my lazy ass in gear and potted them)
Next round i'll try feeding a little heavier, see how that treats me.



Thanks.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

also, drop your res level. 

meaning...just keep enough water to cover the pump or a tad bit more so you can skimp on nutes.

it will makes the roots longer as to search for more water, but fuck it eh? saves on nutes


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> The light definately washes out the colour, but having said that, they're still not the dark green that they should be. (i blame this on the 3 weeks they spent in the cloner before i got my lazy ass in gear and potted them)
> Next round i'll try feeding a little heavier, see how that treats me.
> 
> 
> ...



what nutes do you use?


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 17, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> and / or
> 
> any PGR (plant growth regulator)
> 
> ...


bu quality is sacrificed only if you over use the product-less is more. I have never had any problems with and i also think the buds were way fatter then without using Phosphoload


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 17, 2009)

I use holland secret 3 part plus additives. I know you've probably never heard of them, but they're cheep and treat me good.


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 17, 2009)

I use An 3-part:


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

o0o0o i like fact that its broke down to NPK


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

spagettiheady420 said:


> I use An 3-part:



random tidbit : you can save yourself some money by going with GH3 (general hydroponics 3 parts)

its basically the same identical thing

dont blv me? call AN and ask the boss yaself


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 17, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> random tidbit : you can save yourself some money by going with GH3 (general hydroponics 3 parts)
> 
> its basically the same identical thing
> 
> dont blv me? call AN and ask the boss yaself


no they are not the same. in fact if they were the same how come general hydro leaves a chemmy taste? AN doesnt-and the yeilds are way bigger with AN-its proven in nutrient challenge-more higher percent of thc than general hydro


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 17, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> o0o0o i like fact that its broke down to NPK


Its funny though, if you look at the actuall N-P-K ratings on it, they're completely out of whack for what i would think they would be.
kinda wierd.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 17, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> hahahaha damn i didnt even know i was family i feel all warm and cozy inside...
> 
> NOW THAT BUGz brought it up,i remember when me and spark got into it a while though...thas my boy though.
> 
> and i dont think i've seen the scroll... i need to look for it


 homo........warm and fuzy ya it was funny but if you never saw it then it might make you mad. then we all get to have some fun again.



SpruceZeus said:


> > Hey, so this is where all the soggy perps have gotten to.
> > Glad to see everyone is playing nice.
> 
> 
> ...


 mine just go right in......every now and then if i throw em in during lights on they wilt a bit, but a couple odays tops and they are fine. but no, usually they hit the ground running.



LoudBlunts said:


> > DUDE!!!
> >
> > i've been trying to get that fucking sweet god forever. where the fuck can i get it?
> 
> ...


no, i get it. fuckin crazy ass plants



spagettiheady420 said:


> this is what they look like now


 oh thank god, i was wincing a lil bit.



LoudBlunts said:


> general hydroponics 3 part
> 
> use a modified formula in bloom with 6mL micro 9mL bloom from day 1-21
> 
> ...


 i love my gh 3-part. dont fuck around and let the ppm get too high but its so perfect.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 17, 2009)

spagettiheady420 said:


> no they are not the same. in fact if they were the same how come general hydro leaves a chemmy taste? AN doesnt-and the yeilds are way bigger with AN-its proven in nutrient challenge-more higher percent of thc than general hydro


 
*gets popcorn and bowl*


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 17, 2009)

oops, forgot the link.

http://www.bcbuddepot.com/seed_packs.php?seedID=30&category=Indoor/Outdoor


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 17, 2009)

*smoking numerous bowls*


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have some plants growing way faster then others and im wondering if there is any solution for this , does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

spagettiheady420 said:


> no they are not the same. in fact if they were the same how come general hydro leaves a chemmy taste? AN doesnt-and the yeilds are way bigger with AN-its proven in nutrient challenge-more higher percent of thc than general hydro



before you try and tell someone they are wrong, you should really look at your reasoning.

you should also have notes, research and controlled experiments before you try to make such bogus claims.

how is it that the engineers that work for Advanced Nutrients and even the big boss man himself (mind you, the CREATORS OF the product) tells me that yea very little difference between AN 3 part and GH 3 part...yet you the consumer who knows shit about the intimate details, not to mention the composition breakdown of the product makes up and falsifies claims about thc?

fyi, THC is strain dependent...it has nothing at all to do with nutrients. Furthermore, yield is based on strain as well...sure nutes help...but you cant push a plant past its genes limit...it can only produce what its genes will allow...i dont care if you were using super alien guano nutes.

cut it out, spaghetti, quit acting like a fucking weed baron...this is why/how sparkafire jumped on ya in the first place...spewing out bullshit info and claims without anything to back them up. We are here to learn and educate, not spew bullshit.

last but not least.... i dont like to waste my breath.... not like im blowing smoke up ya ass. If i say something, its for a reason.... if you dont like it.... dont gotta listen or take my advice. I was just tryna save ya ass some money


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> *gets popcorn and bowl*



HAHAHAH you already know


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

and damnit bugs...now imma be on the search for the scrolls!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2009)

you ALL need to stop. thank you.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

what happened this time?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 17, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> and damnit bugs...now imma be on the search for the scrolls!


 it's in the wba(weed barons anonymous) thread



fdd2blk said:


> you ALL need to stop. thank you.


 daaaaaaaaannnnnnnng bossman.

surely we can still dissagree on topics and discuss it? we worked through the rough stuff i believe. well until the nute thing ......ya, maybe we are a lil unruly.
*sighs*


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you ALL need to stop. thank you.



In all fairness, i think things are pretty civil. If i missed something, then by all means put me in line. But i didnt see anything beyond some friendly disagreement happening.
I can understand shutting down the SOG thread, it was kinda clogged with shit. But personally i dont see anything wrong with a little playful banter among the grow advice (and there is plenty of both)


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

i probably just wont post anymore

i got a PM from potroast say 'it seems like i post to annoy people, this wont be tolerated, blah blah blah, if you want to continue posting here blah blah'


thas funny... i log on everday just to help people.... majority of my post are helping people....

but whatever, i just wont say shit at all


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 17, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i probably just wont post anymore
> 
> i got a PM from potroast say 'it seems like i post to annoy people, this wont be tolerated, blah blah blah, if you want to continue posting here blah blah'
> 
> ...


That sucks dude.
I can honestly say you've been alot of help to me and i've never had any sort of problem with you.


----------



## pharlow (Apr 17, 2009)

thank you everyone whom responded to my original post


----------



## doogleef (Apr 17, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> before you try and tell someone they are wrong, you should really look at your reasoning.
> 
> you should also have notes, research and controlled experiments before you try to make such bogus claims.
> 
> ...



The best defense for a post like this is IT IS THE TRUTH. 

I understand the need to keep these threads civil but the over-reaction of the mods on this is ridiculous.


----------



## doogleef (Apr 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you ALL need to stop. thank you.


What?? We can't disagree anymore? Whoever flagged that post is a weenie.


----------



## doogleef (Apr 17, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i probably just wont post anymore
> 
> i got a PM from potroast say 'it seems like i post to annoy people, this wont be tolerated, blah blah blah, if you want to continue posting here blah blah'
> 
> ...


Hang in there, LB. You are an asset to this community.


----------



## sparkafire (Apr 17, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Hang in there, LB. You are an asset to this community.


Yes yes Please don't go LB They are watching this thread and closed the other one because it was getting flagged. Paper started it and my thoughts are noodlehead did it again today. 

It is very sad that the mods will not read the whole thread.I just did from my first post and take away noodleheads comments and posts there was great shit there. 

This thread i believe takes hits because truth be told it is elitist, we don't just let anyone post stupid questions and beat them if they do. SOG and PERP is an advanced way to grow and it is intimidating so the lazy and uneducated get pissed because we wont tell them how with the first dumb ass question they ask so we get flagged for it. 

In my opinion most growers here are leaps and bounds ahead of anyone else on RIU as far as Hydro goes so my thoughts are the MODS are missing something. I spoke to mod Potroast once and he said whats up with that guy BUGS? He always starts shit? LOL Bugs start shit? where the hell was I ? damn! I had to tell him that he was missing the inside joke and it really was just friendly banter. 

I will write FDD2blk and add everyone to the mail so we can all see it I think if we plead our case they might leave us alone to monitor the thread with a short rope. Then again maybe not

Lets not give up just yet this is fun and I always enjoy playing with you guys

Noodlehead you,you ing GOD DAMN TROLL!!!!

Here is the Baron List


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Yes yes Please don't go LB They are watching this thread and closed the other one because it was getting flagged. Paper started it and my thoughts are noodlehead did it again today.
> 
> It is very sad that the mods will not read the whole thread.I just did from my first post and take away noodleheads comments and posts there was great shit there.
> 
> ...




















you are "talking shit" and making personal attacks. you aren't above the rules because you think you are better than everyone. sorry.


----------



## sparkafire (Apr 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you are "talking shit" and making personal attacks. you aren't above the rules because you think you are better than everyone. sorry.


Why go after me ? He is a troll!!! I feel like i am in a football game and i just got hit in the balls and i retaliated and the ref only caught me. 

And no i really don't think i am above the rules I just don't like stupid people and i am FAR from being better than everyone else just ask anyone on this thread. No need to be sorry why would you be sorry?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Why go after me ?  He is a troll!!! I feel like i am in a football game and i just got hit in the balls and i retaliated and the ref only caught me.
> 
> And no i really don't think i am above the rules I just don't like stupid people and i am FAR from being better than everyone else just ask anyone on this thread. No need to be sorry why would you be sorry?



you are "name calling" and i'm gonna ding you. 


um, you were the last to post. i just replied. either way, you're still doing it. it's not up to us to judge who is "stupid". is it? 

i'm just trying to smooth the sheets.


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 17, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> Well we've done it now. got a thread shut down having too much fun. well we can make this one the new/old s.o.g. thread. besides all the b.s. we did put out a lot of info with that thread.
> 
> oh well.


Tons of good info!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm just trying to smooth the sheets.


Before everyone gets all bent out of shape and i lose the last known thread ive designed and built my whole entire grow around .. Read the quote up top.
Perhaps spark got carried away in the need to feel like he had to defend himself to someone obviously trying to cause drama.. Its all public. I can say i may have wanted to defend myself as well. I dont blame spark. He may be crazy and yea he could have possibly PM'd a mod to have the instigator removed.But what is done is done really.
And old news.
So then its over man. All instigators in my eyes are now being put on shine status and will not be recognized in any way shape form or fashion..
Why LMFAO cause im also a bearer or a WEED BARON SCROLL and i can do that.

So lets talk about perpetual SOG again.. I can start throwing some formulas down if yall would like? 


Its all very simple really. Good day gentleman.


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 17, 2009)

If I add CO2 to my setup, what kinds of additional yields can I see? Seems like all the growers here all walk in and get a bottle of CO2 at the local hydro shop!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 17, 2009)

Scribed lol man. Actually i just got an ac unit and got my temps down im kinda curious about the same thing.. It almost seems like my plants have stopped focusing on resin developement. Actually it almost seems like the resin is dissapating and has stopped... Im curious if the introduction of co2 to my system will counteract the lower temps.. Then again im not even really sure if im correct in my line of thinking. 
I know there are alot of diy ways to add co2 to my grow but was curious if this is the time i should begin implementing this.
Im not sure if the quality of my Air is proper enough to handle optimum grow temp conditions or really what all thats supposed to mean right now.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Before everyone gets all bent out of shape and i lose the last known thread ive designed and built my whole entire grow around .. Read the quote up top.
> Perhaps spark got carried away in the need to feel like he *had to defend himself to someone obviously trying to cause drama*.. _Its all public. I can say i may have wanted to defend myself as well. I dont blame spark. _He may be crazy and yea he could have possibly PM'd a mod to have the _instigator _removed.But what is done is done really.
> And old news.
> So then its over man. *All instigators in my eyes are now being put on shine status and will not be recognized in any way shape form or fashion..*
> ...


WORD SON

upon further thought and many smoked bowls to the head...

i aint going no where....fuck it...why let crybabies/tattle tales piss us off and pick us off?

we gonna let them take us out like that? fuck that.

i know im worthy and i know im no bad influence.... 

*we make the forums with all our help and dedication.*

haters keep hating, instigators keep on instigating!!! you only give us motivation!

and sidenote.....i know its against our moral code and all that to snitch and tattle tale to the higher powers that be.... but fuck it guys...let play their game. lets give them a taste of their own medicine.

dont argue back with these people...dont even insult nor name call ....just report them to staff.

sooner or later they (the trolls/haters/instigators) will get tired and vanish or the staff will get tired of us using the report button and they will understand that 2 (or 3,4,5,6,etc etc) can play that same snitching game


----------



## Return of the Spork (Apr 18, 2009)

I am interested in this Sweet God. I have only had access to my original seed, plus what has been available from dispensaries locally and they are common names, but nothing repping that kind of grow.

I know you aren't down with the picture posting these days, but if you ever decide to make an exception, make it with those puppies.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

bugs picture paranoid too huh?

lol gooood


----------



## livesoul (Apr 18, 2009)

Damn friday night and I'm up here with you guys while playing Call of Duty 4. I'm must be questing to be a weed baron. So I'm interested in the sweet god as well. I'm loving the 6-7 weeks flowering time ::looks down the hall at the bedroom holding his 10 week and counting sativa SOG setup::. Does it really flower that dank and quick?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

yes and they are supposed to be some serious lollipopped ladies

like hardly no side branching at all


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Scribed lol man. Actually i just got an ac unit and got my temps down im kinda curious about the same thing.. It almost seems like my plants have stopped focusing on resin developement. Actually it almost seems like the resin is dissapating and has stopped... Im curious if the introduction of co2 to my system will counteract the lower temps.. Then again im not even really sure if im correct in my line of thinking.
> I know there are alot of diy ways to add co2 to my grow but was curious if this is the time i should begin implementing this.
> Im not sure if the quality of my Air is proper enough to handle optimum grow temp conditions or really what all thats supposed to mean right now.


co2 is the icing on the cake.

if your cake is still in the oven, dont even think about co2


is everything else in your OP up to par?

in order to benefit from co2, everything needs to be in order and have room for expansion if the plants need it i.e. when co2 is induced plants may want more light to process the co2, orrrrr plants may want to eat more nutes to help process the nutes...etc etc etc


----------



## livesoul (Apr 18, 2009)

oh damn i gotta get me some of that. My ladies are over 4 ft tall! I had to lower my tray 12 inchs this past weekend. Its hoovering 4 inches above my rez, as low as it can go!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> If I add CO2 to my setup, what kinds of additional yields can I see? Seems like all the growers here all walk in and get a bottle of CO2 at the local hydro shop!


none if you dont have everything else in check

in fact, it may harm your yield more than help


make sure you've made every move to improve in your op before stepping up to co2. it is truly the icing on the cake


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

livesoul said:


> oh damn i gotta get me some of that. My ladies are over 4 ft tall! I had to lower my tray 12 inchs this past weekend. Its hoovering 4 inches above my rez, as low as it can go!!



i feel you.

if you are looking for a fast finishing sativa.... or hybrid

i would look at mandela's strains.

more specifically satori and white satin.

great genes, great prices


----------



## livesoul (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks i appreciate that. Yes I like the high of Sativas better but i didnt realize that Power Plant, Power Skunk, and Durban Poison would take their sweet f'n time. I'm sweatin balls here waiting for the crystals to get foggy. I look into those strains, does attitude have em?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

who is your power plant from? dutch passion?

i coulda swore mine only takes about 8 weeks give or take.

not sure though


and yea, Attitude should sell mandela

btw, just so you know Power Plant is supposed to be Durban Poison's little brother....or a 'knock off' as they call it


----------



## livesoul (Apr 18, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> who is your power plant from? dutch passion?
> 
> i coulda swore mine only takes about 8 weeks give or take.
> 
> ...


yup dutch passion. I did have a my light go off for a few hours one day when they were about 3-4 weeks old. Surge protector blew! Invested in a heavier duty one. So I know that set me back, I'm just being a little impatient I suppose. But they are at alot of maintenance at this height. Gotta be staking them up and shit. 

So are you saying i should just choose one or the other? The durbon poison has stayed much shorter than the power plant though. About 3 feet compared to the over 4 foot power plants and power skunks. So i do like the durbon right now over the power plant. But they seem different. Guess i'll see if the highs are different.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

shit if i know

they claim that Durban Poison came first, then Power Plant and then Nirvana knocked off Powerplant by making PPP

go with what ya like

my power plants aint all that big


----------



## livesoul (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah well i'll keep you guys posted, i'll throw up some pics in the next few too. I'm just getting the hang of this anyways. I've got cloning and veg stage down perfect, 90% success rate at cloning and my mothers are ready to cut every 10 days and look beautiful. Hopefully i'll be harvesting some beautiful lollipops every two weeks here soon...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

sounds good


we'll compare power plants...how about that?


----------



## livesoul (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah that would be great, would love to see some other power plants in action!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

ill take a pic now if ya want

i think the powerplants are still in week 3 though

but buds are showing


----------



## livesoul (Apr 18, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> ill take a pic now if ya want
> 
> i think the powerplants are still in week 3 though
> 
> but buds are showing


perfect, i got some 3 week old PP as well. I can't get in to take pictures though, lights off. Mañana.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

okay, no problem

im about to upload some


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

day 20? nothing special

all are around or about 15-24 inches (just under 2 feet) and they didnt stretch much either

these are my corner plants and they are thriving


----------



## livesoul (Apr 18, 2009)

alright cool. Looking pretty similar to mine. I'll throw some pics up tomorrow. Thanks homie!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

no prob man!!!

i was sitting here thinking.... 'damn i hope i didnt lollipop too much'

but im liking it


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 18, 2009)

LB are u in coco? LOL man and are those 20 oz cups?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

all damn day!!!!

if im not in aeroponics with little to no medium

its coco only for me


hell i even used coco croutons for my aeroponics medium this time 

i love me some coco. imma coco fanboy


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 18, 2009)

LOL man cool they look good for 20 days flower.. What are u running ur ppm at right now? I just started some up. Was a little rough at first but i got um under control. 
Check um out man the moms are touching about 4.5-5 feet in hydro lol. Freaking beasts what kinda size difference do u see at harvest from ur hydro to coco in the 20 oz cups?
These pix are 4-5 days old since then i added another little bunch and the plants in the pic have exploded nicely man. Just playing around with it.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

didnt see your edit

yes, i blv those are 12 or 16oz cups? whatever size the red/blue/white solo cups are. i forgot the exact size.

and btw... i always use smaller containers. im a firm blv'r in overkill. so much so you can call me mister Overkill.

i also use the 6 or 8oz cups for mothers too...ill dig out the pic and find it


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

coco is a hydroponic medium....so you really wont see much difference between hydro and coco

futhermore, i have my coco on drippers 30 secs on, 6 hours off. roots grow into the coco croutons under the cups.


my ec for the coco is at 2.0 EC (1000ppms on the .5 scale and 1400ppms on the .7 scale) using canna nutes for the coco


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

gimme a sec to finish rolling this joint and to dig out some pics for ya


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 18, 2009)

Im doing mine all in 20 oz cups right now bro. Things seem to be clicking but i think ive been taking it a little to easy on um. Like i said it my first try. 
Im curious how many times ur watering those/day and what kinda ppm ur running man. LOL im trying the small pot clones to 12/12 thing just trying to get some insight man. I did also put a mom in a one gallon bag cut in half tho to save space. I kinda like the coco thing i wont lie. Just trying to optimize my grow.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

This is the Mother & Daughter section of my SoG cab (which is not active right now) those are the 6? or 8oz? solo cups

please forgive with cup sizes, i never remember or keep up

those are 7 bonsai mothers all different strains



these are my other bonsai mothers on the HO-T5 prop rack

as you can see the 16oz? cup and the 6 or 8oz?

and oh yea, the ones in the bigger cup (the blue) have been in the same cup for about a year if not longer now....


*dont ever let someone tell you that you CANNOT grow in little pots....they are full of shit*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Im doing mine all in 20 oz cups right now bro. Things seem to be clicking but i think ive been taking it a little to easy on um. Like i said it my first try.
> Im curious how many times ur watering those/day and what kinda ppm ur running man. LOL im trying the small pot clones to 12/12 thing just trying to get some insight man. I did also put a mom in a one gallon bag cut in half tho to save space. I kinda like the coco thing i wont lie. Just trying to optimize my grow.



did ya not scroll up? or am i writing/typing in invisible font? LOL  just kidding

anywho... 2.0 EC (1000 ppms on .5 scale and 1400 ppms on .7 scale)

im not sure the frequency of my waterings as i put it on a [re]cycle timer as 30 seconds on and 6 hours off.


coco is great and the new dirt, imo. i cant grow a thing in dirt. i can only grow hydro and coco  

also in my experiences...i seem to be able to grow a nice decent size plant in a smaller container as well

and to top it off....coco is fucking reusable!!!

fucking a!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice man looking good. I got these styrofoam 20 oz party cups at walmart brother i answered in one of the last posts man.. Its cool i do that all the time. It took me awhile to find them bro but they are thier lol on the bottom shelf i think or close to it.. 
Im doing things much smaller bro. One single veg pad.. The bottom of a bathroom closet i think its like 23X31X maybe 3 feet since i took the next shelf off lol.
Mostly in dwc but decided to try a coco round to see what happens.. Im working with about 4.5 feet head room tops so ive been dealing with some issues hoping the smaller cups will bring the size down and the coco im hoping keeps the quickness of my hydro. 
The coco is behind but dont get me wrong im seeing some monsterous bud being produced in the coco and i want some..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

looking good bro.

i see you got chemdog and ssd

far as your situation...i would go with a low profile tub to put some cup in...like 3 to 4" pots LOL

then i would sat those ontop of hydroton, coco croutons or coco mat to promote the roots to grow down into the mat for more root room ...then your little cup situation wont be a problem as the roots wont care about the shallowness of the cup and willgrow into the medium under it. Far as you wanting quickness...i would rig up a dripper setup for this as well

and dude wait...are those clones? if so...take some of those big ass fans off....or at least cut them in half. clone is losing too much of its water/moisture whatever you wanna say (transpire) when the leaf is too big. cutting it in half or removing it will help it root faster

and 'sides they die off anyway 

everything else looks good

and damn bro... your cups look the same size as mine.... but i coulda sworn the solo brand was like 16oz. oh well. either or, i love them


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks man had a hard time with the chem they were phinicky and took awhile.. Yea they are all clones.. Except for 2. A couple bagseed i started to test the sytem they ended up females so i let um. The red cups are 16 oz cups man my bad. those are just random cuttings i chopped and threw in water to root. I gave a bunch of those away and put a few in cups cause i still have room lol.. Yea man i usually trim the leaves but didnt really care one way or the other if they rooted. True LB the clones in plugs do alot better in the dome on the heat mat. Good things man.
Ive been looking at the skinny tubs actually i think thats the missing key to my dwc man. Ive been thinking about using bush master as well to try to keep the strech down on the ssd. They are beasts but even the stalks are covered in frosting. dont look like they are going to yield much tho kinda dissapointing to be honest.
Oh well still fine tuning. thanks for the insight bro.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks for the info on the ssd!!!

i love to talk growanese! (okay maybe a joke failure here)


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

hey bro...are those Rez Dog genetics? (the ssd and chem) cuz if so

funny you mentioned frosting covered stalk...that made me go look at my alpha diesel and holy fuck dude, i never even noticed... lol


----------



## gunjaman420 (Apr 18, 2009)

LOUDBLUNT can i tlk to u...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

????????????

shoot?


----------



## gunjaman420 (Apr 18, 2009)

i need some help findin a hookup im dying, the only guys who ahve are unethical greedy bastards and its startin to hurt bro


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 18, 2009)

Im not even sure of the lineage but rez has been mentioned. I got one fast from seed had its starter leaves before the rest of the taps caught up and her clones are fast as well and shes also the the frostiest but biggest lol.. Kinda a love and hate thing right now. Im going to blast her cuttings with some bush master to see if i can tame her but she looks like she is going to finish fast.
I also got lucky and got the indica pheno as well. Shes coming up next. I had to take her out but cloned her complete and shes the one im probably going to keep.
Im really interested what shes going to do in flower. She was slower than the others tho.
I also got a JLP cross as well. Both the chem and jlp are stinking tho. LOL they get mad when they are bothered and stink the whole house up. They are 10-11 weekers so just wanted to see what all the hype was about lol. I dont really have that much patience really tho. haha


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

gunjaman im already paranoid as fuck and i really dont get down like that.... hell i barely een know the area. sorry i cant help bro


onthedl, man every sounds good. i got an alpha diesel flowering...but only one... i cant wait to do a big run with her. then i can crack more hashberry and white satin seeds


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 18, 2009)

Cool man yea im out that shit was crazy man. Peace


----------



## gunjaman420 (Apr 18, 2009)

can u put me in touch with anyone?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

hahaha i wish i had international contacts

i wouldnt need to grow


----------



## deerslayer (Apr 18, 2009)

lb I have a question for you about your moms in coco,
do you have to flush them at all or because of the drip style system they do not buid up nutes?
the reason I am asking is I had 5 moms that for some reason ended up with a nitrogen def. after about 3 months into being moms. I rinsed the coco before use and they got the same nutes that the other 3 moms got, and the other 3 seem to be just fine. The ones that eneded up dying off started by the leaves turning yellow and then started showing signs of either cal or mg def, but this was after the yellowing of the leaves. as far as how they are watered and what is used, hand watered in 1/2 gal containers, r/o water with 1 tsp cal/mag per gal and 2 tbs botincare pbp grow per gal, and 1/8 tsp of superthrive ever other watering. They get watered about everyother day and sometimes everyday right before a pass of cuttings is taken. Oh they also get two waterings of 1/4 strength bloom nutes the two waterings before being cut. I think it helps with the rooting. I am also running DP's PP and a home cross that I have been working on for a couple of years. BS x PP with a white strain that was mixed in early on. This cross was not kept up with in the early stages very well but now it is got some decent linage starting to come in to play. TMI for my original question but I know you guys like to know as much as possible before answering.
Thanks

DS


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 18, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> I am interested in this Sweet God. I have only had access to my original seed, plus what has been available from dispensaries locally and they are common names, but nothing repping that kind of grow.
> 
> I know you aren't down with the picture posting these days, but if you ever decide to make an exception, make it with those puppies.


 i am considering it you will love the strain....i promise.



LoudBlunts said:


> bugs picture paranoid too huh?
> 
> lol gooood


 personal issues at home....not here. but yes



livesoul said:


> Damn friday night and I'm up here with you guys while playing Call of Duty 4. I'm must be questing to be a weed baron. So I'm interested in the sweet god as well. I'm loving the 6-7 weeks flowering time ::looks down the hall at the bedroom holding his 10 week and counting sativa SOG setup::. Does it really flower that dank and quick?


yes. it is an sog growers wet dream that when you wake up you realize you had 2 bitches fighting over who gets to swallow.






oh, lb....i got the same fuckin' thing from potroast. he wouldnt even respond to me after that shit. at least fdd lets you know where you stand and why. but i'm done, lest i be punished. back to growing dope. i'm done pouting


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

DS

imma be completely honest with you. you sound like you know what you are doing. dont doubt yourself...sometimes shit happens. With that being said....ill elaborate on my mothers and how the drip came into play

All my mothers are handwatered....with the exception of the mothers that are in the SoG Cab. Those are in cups of coco that are flooded and drained

As far as the drip...the only reason it came into play is cuz i wanted to fill my tent up since my SoG cab isnt in operation right now...so i figured i might as well fill the fucker up. Moreover, i always have extra clones to play with, experiment with, or just to throw into flower for some pull early head weed (like right now, i dont have any weed and im not fucking with my main crop). Then that idea came with corner plants...and after a few days in flower i got lazy, so i rigged me up a drip system real quick....KISS (keep it simple stupid)...i always keep hardware and pieces on hand to build something.... (yea TMI like yaself, but what the hell...we all like to babble sometimes)

last but not least, when i handwater i water til i see about 10-15% runoff if not more and they are fine. My mothers do sometimes want nute increases.... i feed them RO when im being lazy and dont mix up a nute batch.... sometimes i keep a 5 gallon nute bucket on standby mixed up for them..... god i hate handwatering yo. 

btw my mentor has always said bloom nutes to mothers. it helps root clones....but i havent did any testing myself as i have NO problem getting roots at ALL.

HOWEVER, the reasoning makes sense. supposedly P = roots and K = buds or some shit. Does this sound familiar yet? If not ill hint you. PK flower boosters

this also brings the argument of PK 13/14 VS PK 9/18


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

anybody care to take the argument of Canna's PK 13/14 vs Advanced Nutrients' Hammerhead PK 9/18?

folks say that Canna's PK formula is outdated and not as good anymore.... and that AN's Hammerhead is better


hmmmm okay well heres my logical thought on it.

since p is supposed to equal roots and in Canna's formula its 13 of the p ratio. i would say this would perform well in potted type plants as they say nicely developed roots give you a nice yield. Then you have 14 of the k to supplement as your 'bud bulkifier' or however you'd like to put it.


then you have hydro plants... when dealing with water you dont need as much space for the pot size as the roots are in the res or in the water....whatever, yea poor explanation but i dont give a fuck im tired...anwho you get my drift...there would be no need for that much p that is why Advanced Nutrients (in my humble opinion) decreased the p ratio (that is of course, if p= roots). Then they added more K to make bigger buds


i blv these 2 products are relative...but iono i really dont know what the fuck im talking about...

anybody care to tackle?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

bwahahahah @ bugs

yea i didnt get any response either... kinda funny.

i searched all my post....and what do ya know? all helpful post

wonder wtf he was on about.

but whatever.... i digress as well


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 18, 2009)

So sad to see the mods interfering in what has been a very good thread...

tsk, tsk.. 

Bugs, I think you should apply for "modship" on a SOG thread...

and they should give you total and instant BAN authority...

That's my vote...


----------



## livesoul (Apr 18, 2009)

awww shit, Bugs with ban authority? It'd be over.

Newbie: "Hi guys, whats does SOG mean?"

Bugs: "Your question insults the integrity of this thread! ::ban::  Biatch..."


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 18, 2009)

I vote for Bugs! 

I am all for an EXPERIENCED GROWER'S THREAD... no noobs allowed...

It is very annoying to have a thread going really well, with everyone on the same level... just to have some newb barge in and screw it all up... 

I think you guys should be allowed to impose certain conditions before one can post...

Like a basic SOG test, a series of basic questions... if you can pass the test, then you know enough to post...

I agree with Sparky's dictatorship on an advanced thread...

I help newbs in their journals... I seek out people that seem like they will listen and I hold their hand for a while...

But when I want to discuss advanced techinques... I want to talk to experienced Weed Barons... 

On a different note...

Have any of you guys done a comparison of HPS vs MH for flowering?

I think I am noticing CONSIDERABLY more leaf under the MH...

Is this a fluke? did I just happen to arrange all the leafy phenos together? or is it the spectrum encouraging more leaf matter?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 18, 2009)

Just peeking in haha whats up GB soggers. So is there a new thread or what.


----------



## livesoul (Apr 18, 2009)

Well i have my mothers under a 400watt MH and my clones flowering under a 1000watt HPS. I've thrown clones into the mother room at the same time as the flower room and the clones i set to mother grow way more bushier, but my nutes are also different, Floranova grow for mothers and Floranova Bloom for flowering.


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 18, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Just peeking in haha whats up GB soggers. So is there a new thread or what.


Hey DL...

Life is GOOD !!!

I am walking and driving... even considering a short hike later on this Summer...

It feels so good to be out and about...

Spring is in the air in the Far North... temps have started to go above freezing during the day and we've already had a 45F day! 

The Sun is also back... and it feels wonderful...

Spent all day yesterday preparing some stuff for the green house (It's almost time!).. shorts and a t-shirt... no flip-flops yet, but I assure they are not far...lol....

I miss being here a lot, but the world outside is just so much more interesting... 

Dude... they have girls and wine out there... It's a Wonderful World!

I had forgotten what the city was like... lol... almost 10 years in the middle of nowhere will do that to you...lol...

As for a new thread, I am sure it will not happen...

People will be like... well they are all assholes over there.. let's shut them down...

I wish they would instead say: well, they are all assholes over there.. let's not go there....

But people are people and so... we get shut down...


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 18, 2009)

livesoul said:


> Well i have my mothers under a 400watt MH and my clones flowering under a 1000watt HPS. I've thrown clones into the mother room at the same time as the flower room and the clones i set to mother grow way more bushier, but my nutes are also different, Floranova grow for mothers and Floranova Bloom for flowering.


right on... Thanks for the reply...

When you say bushier, do you mean more branches or more leaf?

I am running the same nutes... it's all in the flower room...

Damn galaxy ballast refuses to fire an HPS... I have tried over 10 bulbs... new, used, bad, good, broken... you name it...

But it fires the MH just fine everytime... like a champ...

So one of the trays is under a MH... and it just seems more compact and waaay leafier...


----------



## livesoul (Apr 18, 2009)

I get more branches and less vertical growth. My clones in the flower room shoot straight up and are at least 2 feet by 2 weeks (sativas). But in the mothering chamber takes usually 3-4 weeks to get to 2 feet and they have more branches.


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 18, 2009)

I see...


----------



## orzz (Apr 18, 2009)

Good bye SOG hello Perpetual.
Great info LB, Bugs, Sparka and others.
Thank you all for the time and effort you put into these forums.
+sub
/bow


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 18, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Hey DL...
> 
> Life is GOOD !!!
> 
> ...


Thats great news GB its good to see ya around havent been around much myself really. Work got real busy and just doing the family thing again.. 
Good to hear the foot is doing better for ya man.. Yea it is nice to get out.. Haha one thing u said really stuck out.. I pretty much missed the whole winter man lol until i went in to buy a sweater and the clerk was like yea they're all half off now and i was like cool and it occured to me it was actually like 70 degrees out haha  Yea gotta get ur head out of ur ass sooner or later i guess that kinda gave me a complex and motivated me a little bwahahaha.. Oh yea i almost missed something else u said haha i couldnt really think of a much better motivator than the ladies but then again im kinda a perv.. haha J/K man.. Good to be back around these crazy rebels to.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 18, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> So sad to see the mods interfering in what has been a very good thread...
> 
> tsk, tsk..
> 
> ...


 you know as well as i do that, that is a very bad idea! i freely admit it. i would love it and do the job every day with a smile but i might not be the right guy with the right kind of temperment . you know....like potroast. willing to read, listen and research all the facts before acting. ya! no way i could ever be that composed. (see what i mean)



livesoul said:


> awww shit, Bugs with ban authority? It'd be over.
> 
> Newbie: "Hi guys, whats does SOG mean?"
> 
> Bugs: "Your question insults the integrity of this thread! ::ban::  Biatch..."


 i really do feel loved right now.



GypsyBush said:


> > I vote for Bugs!
> 
> 
> well i'm totally
> ...


spectrum....spot on.



onthedl0008 said:


> Just peeking in haha whats up GB soggers. So is there a new thread or what.


 no silly....this is it. s.o.g. doesnt automatically mean perpetual but to us it does. this is home. i will however befriend all you people on here so if this one gets shut down we can all move en mass instead of 4 or 5 of us starting a new thread.



orzz said:


> Good bye SOG hello Perpetual.
> Great info LB, Bugs, Sparka and others.
> Thank you all for the time and effort you put into these forums.
> +sub
> /bow


 HEY!!!! IT'S A FUCKIN NEW GUY!!!!! GET HIM!!!!!!






TOTALLY KIDDING MODSkiss-ass


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 18, 2009)

BUGS said:


> you know as well as i do that, that is a very bad idea! i freely admit it. i would love it and do the job every day with a smile but i might not be the right guy with the right kind of temperment . you know....like potroast. willing to read, listen and research all the facts before acting. ya! no way i could ever be that composed. (see what i mean)


We don't need composers... just someone to keep the UNWANTED out...

I firmly believe you are enough of an asshole to scrutinize fairly...


LIVESOUL said:


> _awww shit, Bugs with ban authority? It'd be over.
> 
> Newbie: "Hi guys, whats does SOG mean?"
> 
> Bugs: "Your question insults the integrity of this thread! ::ban::  Biatch..."_





bUgS said:


> i really do feel loved right now.


DUDE! that is actually, exactly what we need...

Not ban from rollitup, but a definite ban from the thread....


GB said:


> _I vote for Bugs! _


_ 



Bugs said:



well i'm totally

Click to expand...

Well.. 




GB said:



 I am all for an EXPERIENCED GROWER'S THREAD... no noobs allowed...

Click to expand...




Retar... Oh! I mean Bugs said:



i disagree......we need newbs. and we owe it to them to help. but within reason, no?

Click to expand...

Bugs.. newbs are everywhere..

and YES we owe it to them...

and I pay my dues, believe me...

but when I want to come "home" and check in with you guys and there is a freaking little kid tugging at my coat... it annoys the shit out of me....

Newbs have their place... 

I was a newb... you know that...

I am just saying, how about a "clubhouse" where you need "membership" to get in...

To get a membership, you must PROVE you are a not a JACKASS...

it's simple really...

no dumbasses (excluding us, of course) allowed




GB said:



 It is very annoying to have a thread going really well, with everyone on the same level... just to have some newb barge in and screw it all up... 

Click to expand...




Mr. Know it all said:



it does happen but that is the nature of a forum.

Click to expand...

whatever... I can't think of anything clever to say here...




GB said:



 I think you guys should be allowed to impose certain conditions before one can post...

Like a basic SOG test, a series of basic questions... if you can pass the test, then you know enough to post...

I agree with Sparky's dictatorship on an advanced thread...

I help newbs in their journals... I seek out people that seem like they will listen and I hold their hand for a while...

Click to expand...




Belittling Bastard said:



not belittleing you in any way man but damn!!!!! where is the loving hippie we all know?

Click to expand...

The loving Hippie you all know goes out of his way to help out as many people as he can both here and in real life...

So I do believe it is only fair that he (we) have a place where no one is allowed to "bother" us with basic shit we have explained on that very thread 120 millon times...






GB said:



 But when I want to discuss advanced techinques... I want to talk to experienced Weed Barons... 

Click to expand...




conceeded prick said:



check the avatar homie!

Click to expand...

I have and will always come here for advice...

This collection of (alleged) minds works almost as good as the old Fuct threads... hell most of the info has come from there...




GB said:



 On a different note...

Have any of you guys done a comparison of HPS vs MH for flowering?

I think I am noticing CONSIDERABLY more leaf under the MH...

Is this a fluke? did I just happen to arrange all the leafy phenos together? or is it the spectrum encouraging more leaf matter? 

Click to expand...

_



BugsRon Fire said:


> spectrum....spot on.


So Mh does create more leaf matter... hmmm... trimming nightmare...



onthedl0008 said:


> _Just peeking in haha whats up GB soggers. So is there a new thread or what._





finally a good idea said:


> no silly....this is it. s.o.g. doesnt automatically mean perpetual but to us it does. this is home. i will however befriend all you people on here so if this one gets shut down we can all move en mass instead of 4 or 5 of us starting a new thread.


We should do it preventatively...

And I vote for it to be in Toke and talk with a title such as...

You are not invited please don;t post...

or something like that.. and bugs could threaten people's grow with fire and I could reinforce it with some Gypsy spells....

That's what I'm saying.. we help out a lot of people.. can't we have a place owr own?

That's what I'm saying...



orzz said:


> _Good bye SOG hello Perpetual.
> Great info LB, Bugs, Sparka and others.
> Thank you all for the time and effort you put into these forums.
> +sub
> /bow_





I love this comment said:


> HEY!!!! IT'S A FUCKIN NEW GUY!!!!! GET HIM!!!!!!


Hell yeah! Flog the SOB...

Oh wait, he didn't ask stupid shit, and he was halfway civil...

Give him the test...!








biggest pussy in RIU said:


> TOTALLY KIDDING MODSkiss-ass


Pussy....


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 18, 2009)

You would think that the free exchange of ideas would be an easy thing to achieve in a community full of greenthumbed revolutionarys. But alas, the brass ring seems to elude our grip. This time foiled by the greasy lubricant that takes the form of stubborn internet trolls.


----------



## deerslayer (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks lb for the confidence boost.
I still think it had something to do with the coco having a phosphorous build up, locking out the nitrogen. I just dont know what would have caused it with 5 out of 8 mothers that were all in coco from the same bag.

I dont post alot as you can tell, and I guess in the eyes of fourm gurus that make me a newbie, however I am not a newbie to growing and I also don't want to claim to be an expert either. I am just kinda funny when it comes to posting on these here type of forums. With any luck the silly questions that some are asking wont be totally disreguarded, but maybe answered in a way that will make them take thier questions to a newbie thread. I am by no means putting them down, just saying I agree with the "weed barons" of this thread.

lb since I read you are the strain guru, what do you think about this thread, if you got a min to take a look?
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/178306-way-cross-m-x-f.html


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 19, 2009)

haha bro... i still consider myself a noob. i learn something everyday. i cannot accept guru nor expert...i just like my toys and gadgets and i like to grow great pot. excess of clones let me experiment and run test...so i feel you.

and i've also seen you post before, and i've peeped your join date 

lol and oh yea..somebody lied to you, im not the strain guru, i'm still expanding my knowledge in that arena..... i do have a friend that is a very knowledgable breeder. im just a strain whore  and like variety. breeding im about to get into sooner or later


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 19, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> haha bro... i still consider myself a noob. i learn something everyday. i cannot accept guru nor expert...i just like my toys and gadgets and i like to grow great pot. excess of clones let me experiment and run test...so i feel you.
> 
> and i've also seen you post before, and i've peeped your join date
> 
> lol and oh yea..somebody lied to you, im not the strain guru, i'm still expanding my knowledge in that arena..... i do have a friend that is a very knowledgable breeder. im just a strain whore  and like variety. breeding im about to get into sooner or later


You're one hell of a grower for a noob 

It seems like every post you make has at least some substance to it.
I'd have worn my rep button out on you if this damn thing didnt keep telling me to spread it around.
kiss-assenough ass kissing, i just wanted to spread some good cheer.

...and a jar of weed


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 19, 2009)

I do remember seeing a scroll with LB's name on it but tread lightly folks.
Before anyone elses ass gets kissing... 
U must kiss the ring on the finger of the only one and true Weed Baron Bugs.
I love baby ganja jesus.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> We don't need composers... just someone to keep the UNWANTED out...
> 
> I firmly believe you are enough of an asshole to scrutinize fairly...
> 
> ...


 i think i agree with all that. and thank you. you made me laugh sooooo god damned hard with the quotes and the uh hmm...names
carefull....they are always watching. silly rebel



SpruceZeus said:


> You would think that the free exchange of ideas would be an easy thing to achieve in a community full of greenthumbed revolutionarys. But alas, the brass ring seems to elude our grip. This time foiled by the greasy lubricant that takes the form of stubborn internet trolls.


 wow....i had no idea i liked you. congtratufuckinglations



deerslayer said:


> > I dont post alot as you can tell, and I guess in the eyes of fourm gurus that make me a newbie, however I am not a newbie to growing and I also don't want to claim to be an expert either. I am just kinda funny when it comes to posting on these here type of forums. With any luck the silly questions that some are asking wont be totally disreguarded, but maybe answered in a way that will make them take thier questions to a newbie thread. I am by no means putting them down, just saying I agree with the "weed barons" of this thread.
> 
> 
> well said sir
> ...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 19, 2009)

btw gb, you have basically taken over sparky's spot as my nemesis/supporter. gotta love bi-polar people. good to see you around and i could not be happier to know that you arent hobbled any longer. hope the grow is going well and back on track.


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Bugs....

Hey isn't Toke'nTalk unmoderated? we should totally move there...

What, are they going to bitch about us discussing growing techniques in the BS forum?????

Seriously...

as for my op... things are a mess....

I filled 3/4 capacity at once... then I slowly filled the last 1/4 over the next week... 

Then as I had newer, stronger clones pop roots, I started replacing the smallest with the more vigorous ones...

The end result is pathetic...

I have clones that went in yesterday, the day before, the day before that... and it will continue until I have no clones rootedthat are better than what is on the tray...

Call it the Chaos SOG.... freaking nightmare...

I've had to re-re-arrange everything a few times to make sure everyone gets no shade...

I tell you... freaking mess...

But some are starting to look pretty good...

and you can most derff. see that there are 4 strains on there...

Adjusting by height actually organized them by strain, sort of...

Oh and I have some stupid shit to tell you...

All of the buds you have ever seen of mine were fucked up... tweakers...

I didn't read the fucking label on the bottle...

I was running Bloom Juice 1400 ppm and the same quantity of the Boost Juice, which is to be used only once a week, and in way less wuantities than I was using it...

They had Boost full blast everyday of their cycle... tweakers...

I have since flushed, and refrained from the boost...

I averaged 22g lollipops on that run... but I kept 4 of them, because I noticed after the flush they had amazing new bud growth...

They were all like that, so I only kept 4 going longer...

Today... week 13 of flowering they are well past where their mates were... I almost wish I had kept them all in there... these things are monsters... not so tall, but thick and dense and heavy...

I bet I will get 1oz or more per, on these...

Which brings me to my next batch... the non tweakers....lol....

I can't wait to see them pack on some weight to see the real difference...

And I switched a few things around...

I am no longer using the NSR Grennleaves products...

I have decided to move over to the Fox Farms line of products and try my hand at organic for a bit...

I have tried Hygrozyme, and I like it... WHITE SPAGHETTI NOODLES is what I see coming out of the pots... beautiful...

The shop here was put of it and I bought Sensizyme... shit stinks! and it made a LOT OF THICK FOAM, I almost dumped it all out the next day.. it was gross..

But at day 3 the solution turned clear and all traces of foam disappeared 

The roots are not as white and think as with Hygrozyme but they do look very healthy... just not the "glow in the dark" white that Hygrozyme does...

Another thing I have incorporated into my op is a fishtank filter...

The come with 2 sponges and a carbon filter...

I discarded the carbon and ONLY USE THE SPONGES...

I have been amazed at the amount of junk it filters from my tank...

From nasty goo, to hairs, bits of leaf...

I clean them with the res and found that they catch stuff everytime...

And they have a "port" for air, so it can oxygenate your solution as well...

I ditched the airstone for this...and I am happy...

Oh, and I have been meaning to ask you guys with aircooled hoods...

How do you connect the duct to the hood?

With just a clamp? it seems my 6" shit is about 1/4 to 1/2 inch off from the ducts and fans...

I have everything taped up, but it is starting to let loose..

It seems that you should be able to fit 6" duct into a 6" flange and have it fit PERFECT! right?

Anyways...

Another thing I have to tell you.. is that I have slowly faded out every RR plug I had in favor of RW cubes...

I love the shit... once I figured the water by weight method, I have had great success and do not plan on changing anything...

I have even ditched the scale and the actual weighing of the cubes...

After doing it methodically for a while, my hand kinda picked up the "calibration" and now I do just as Al does... dip the corner for about a second...

But you have to KNOW what it is supposed to weigh and get used to it before you just go blindly dipping corners..lol...

Cubes are still the only RW though... straight hydroton in the pots, cubes above flood level...

Well guys...

Enjoy your Sunday...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 19, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> You're one hell of a grower for a noob
> 
> It seems like every post you make has at least some substance to it.
> I'd have worn my rep button out on you if this damn thing didnt keep telling me to spread it around.
> ...



thank you and the rest for the kind words

and omgah thas some nice looking weed. loud (bright & smelly) and bluntable....just like i like it!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I see...


Gypsy what is up man? I havn't heard from you in awhile!!! Sounds like your feelin better. Glad to hear it. Hows your garden been? I've finally got some buds, they are about 4 weeks in. You might also be glad to hear that I'm pretty much sold on the Ebb & Flow for my next grow. I posted the idea I had on my thread, I think its gonna be sweet. Any way, talk to ya latter man. TC


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 19, 2009)

You could still place all clones in at the same time, just veg the bad ones till there good, and keep vegging the good ones till there all fully rooted. Then place them all in at once.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 20, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> You could still place all clones in at the same time, just veg the bad ones till there good, and keep vegging the good ones till there all fully rooted. Then place them all in at once.


that sounds like a lot of work especially coming from a dirty hippie, to lazy to trim his girls' gnarly bush. 


jk


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 20, 2009)

I meant, when I take a batch of clones, I wait till there all ready and rooted together as a group to place into flowering....and do it again right afterwards for that great idea of growing called "Perpetual" Duh! Dam Hippies! J/K


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 20, 2009)

Whats up soggy bottom dwellers.. DK man thats actually a good point. I try to do the same cause the slower clones will get beat out in the lamp race to the top if the rooting is not uniform.. Good stuff.. Something else i found is transplanting to pots is just as important. Taking clones all the same size helps here but if ya got a couple smaller ones its better to transplant them a little higher in the pot so there tops are flowing with the rest of the tops..

Happy 420 day Soggers.


----------



## dirtysteve (Apr 20, 2009)

Well I am glad to see there is still a place for this topic. Still working on my room but things are coming along nicely. Got my exhaust fan and a 250W MH for the mothers. Gonna wait on the 600W for a bit until mothers are mature and ready to clone. If all goes as planned (it never does) I should be sprouting something in the next couple weeks. Happy 4/20 all.


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 20, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> that sounds like a lot of work especially coming from a dirty hippie, to lazy to trim his girls' gnarly bush.
> 
> 
> jk


HAHAHA, "to lazy to trim his girls' gnarly bush." Funny Funny, wait till ya see me next snatch! You should be drooling! 

Ur too funny Bugz! Hippies!


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 20, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Whats up soggy bottom dwellers.. DK man thats actually a good point. I try to do the same cause the slower clones will get beat out in the lamp race to the top if the rooting is not uniform.. Good stuff.. Something else i found is transplanting to pots is just as important. Taking clones all the same size helps here but if ya got a couple smaller ones its better to transplant them a little higher in the pot so there tops are flowing with the rest of the tops..
> 
> Happy 420 day Soggers.


True.... I take clippings about all the same size, and give the smaller ones another 2 weeks and there ready to go. I got some clones right now waiting to show roots! Its been 7 days, no roots. Some strains are def. harder or take longer to clone! Oh well, thats the way it goes till I get an Aerocloner going. Hopefully I can get the rooting time cut in half coming from Rockwool! I have been using it for over a year, and wanting to make the switch to see it I like it better. Will see...

*Happy 420 Everyone!*


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 20, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Well I am glad to see there is still a place for this topic. Still working on my room but things are coming along nicely. Got my exhaust fan and a 250W MH for the mothers. Gonna wait on the 600W for a bit until mothers are mature and ready to clone. If all goes as planned (it never does) I should be sprouting something in the next couple weeks. Happy 4/20 all.


Nice Steve, Keep us updated. I hated it when I was at the stages of rebuilind my grow area for the second time! But once you get it built right, and work out the kinks and get it down, things start to produce real nice!


----------



## dirtysteve (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah. It is just the initial expense that is killin me. Shit aint cheap. But I am the type that like to do things right, the first time. And I am always gettin into expensive hobbies. Only difference is that this one pays back.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm in the process of planning my next grow, that part of why I started posting on this thread. I'm wanting to go perpetual hydro. I've been thinking about ebb + flow, with hydroton so I can reuse the medium, instead of having to dispose of rockwool every 3 weeks.


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 20, 2009)

That will work great! I'm one of those rare guys who use 100% perlite!  cheap and effective except for the reuse part. I dump mine out and recycle into a soil mixture for the plants out side.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 20, 2009)

i was doing the 1-2'' of floc in the bottom then the rest perlite. then i switched to all perlite in favor of multiple watering cycles (dumped mine too) then switched to hydroton only and going to bump my watering up to 3 per lights on.


----------



## sparkafire (Apr 20, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i was doing the 1-2'' of floc in the bottom then the rest perlite. then i switched to all perlite in favor of multiple watering cycles (dumped mine too) then switched to hydroton only and going to bump my watering up to 3 per lights on.


Attention all trolls Attention all trolls, Sparky has posted something. 

Hey Numb Nuts if you can get more nutes to the roots why not go 5 or more times? If your soup has enough air in it you can only benefit from exposing them to more juice. 

Attention all trolls Attention all trolls, Sparky has finished posting something.


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 21, 2009)

*Hey TC*... good to see you...

Welcome to this very fucked up world of Weed Barons... RW haters.. and Sogging....lol...

Life is Good!

*Dewey,* thanks for the input... but it's done a month ago... and yesterday... there's more than eleventeen in there now... lol ... freaking nightmare...

*Bugs,* as for untrimmed bushes... HELL YEAH!!! I'm a Dirty Hippie!!!






​


sparkafire said:


> Hey Numb Nuts if you can get more nutes to the roots why not go 5 or more times? If your soup has enough air in it you can only benefit from exposing them to more juice.


I was flooding 12x a day with no adverse effect..

Decided to cut back to allow the tray do dry between floods.. less algae...


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 21, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i was doing the 1-2'' of floc in the bottom then the rest perlite. then i switched to all perlite in favor of multiple watering cycles (dumped mine too) then switched to hydroton only and going to bump my watering up to 3 per lights on.


With all perlite, I water 6 or 8, i have to check again, while lights are on. Seems to be doing a hell of a job!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 21, 2009)

I was figuring on flooding prolly every 4 hours, should give them time to get air to the roots, and still keep them well fed. I was thinking about getting 4 of the 10 plants ebb and flow systems, and putting them all under my 1000w. Harvest 1 system every 2-3 weeks. I'll keep mothers, and clones under my other lights. I'm hoping to build or buy an aero cloner, so they root fast. I may also add a 5th unit to veg them for 2-3 weeks before they go into the flower room. That would allow me to eliminate haveing mothers, I could just take the clones off the veg plants before I flower them. I'm liking this idea more every time I think about it.


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 21, 2009)

It's a lot of work, so put away a good amount of time. Once you get your routine down, you will forget about time.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 21, 2009)

Lol, I was talkin to gypsy over on my thread, and he's just about got me talked into just using a 4x4 tray with a single res. He said he runs the same nutes on all his plants. His clones go right into flower, and then they get the same nutes from beginning to end. This seemed like a pretty simple way to do things. If I got some 5-6 inch pots, I could fit about 70 clones in to a 4x4 tray. I would think with that many under my 1000w I should get a decent yeild. He said he averages about 20g per plant under 600w, so if I got that with that many plants, it would put me well over the mark I want to hit. I don't know, a single tray sure would be cheaper, and simpler then running 5 systems with differant nutes in each.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 21, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Attention all trolls Attention all trolls, Sparky has posted something.
> 
> Hey Numb Nuts if you can get more nutes to the roots why not go 5 or more times? If your soup has enough air in it you can only benefit from exposing them to more juice.
> 
> Attention all trolls Attention all trolls, Sparky has finished posting something.


to be honest with you.......remember on als thread when i cooked my ww? posted pics. been scared to death ever since. was nervous about going to 2 times per lights on. now my yields suck and i spose thats why......well that and the fucking white flies (come on lady bugs....get here) and the damned mold.
so, oh ya....i harvested a moldy crop...dried a moldy crop....started to cure the moldy crop and it smells none to pleasant. i call "it ode to a rotting white widow". (would make an excellent vogan poem.....any nerds out there like me?) should i smoke this? can i ? is it dangerous?.....this is a subject i know nothing about so be nice!
should i still market it? and can i fix it?
so maybe if i fix the mold issues and kill tha bugz then try this extra flooding (only makes sense) i can be a weed baron. 

but today....ladies and gents i hereby seceed from the throne and relinquish my title as the weed baron. you win sparky........happy?

dont cry for me argentina!

hopefully one day i will grow well enough to show my face here again. but not today.



Thundercat said:


> Lol, I was talkin to gypsy over on my thread, and he's just about got me talked into just using a 4x4 tray with a single res. He said he runs the same nutes on all his plants. His clones go right into flower, and then they get the same nutes from beginning to end. This seemed like a pretty simple way to do things. If I got some 5-6 inch pots, I could fit about 70 clones in to a 4x4 tray. I would think with that many under my 1000w I should get a decent yeild. He said he averages about 20g per plant under 600w, so if I got that with that many plants, it would put me well over the mark I want to hit. I don't know, a single tray sure would be cheaper, and simpler then running 5 systems with differant nutes in each.


 you are 100% right and i think you should do it and you'll impress the shit oput of yourself with the results.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 21, 2009)

I thought of 2 things regarding this idea. One is I think I'm gonna do some sort of veg system. Maybe something like stink buds, maybe just like a 2x2 tray. Any way I want to be able to veg the clones for 2 weeks before they go into the flower tray. This way they are good enough size to really produce from buds. This way I can also eliminate the need for mother plants eventually once things get settled in well. I was thinking about the 2x2 tray, which I could then take like 20 cuttings for the next batch, and use the best 10, veg them, and take another set of clones, flower the ones vegging, and move the new ones into veg. Do this every 2-3 weeks depending on the strain, and how they grow.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 21, 2009)

Alright so I Just thought id throw a quick pixel of my future Baby's Mama.
Perpetual SOG Biddeees.
Sparks now i know why u are so hard on bugs man.
Bugs dont get all butthurt but u have to admit that was a rediculous question.
GB Why are u being so nice.

Just thought id check in.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 21, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Alright so I Just thought id throw a quick pixel of my future Baby's Mama.
> Perpetual SOG Biddeees.
> Sparks now i know why u are so hard on bugs man.
> Bugs dont get all butthurt but u have to admit that was a rediculous question.
> ...


 and which question might that be?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 21, 2009)

LOL bugs I love u dude.


----------



## orzz (Apr 21, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> .i harvested a moldy crop...dried a moldy crop....started to cure the moldy crop and it smells none to pleasant. ~~~ should i smoke this? can i ? is it dangerous?.....this is a subject i know nothing about so be nice!
> should i still market it? and can i fix it?


Yes mold can be very dangerous. Especially so in the MMJ community for some of those folks have immune system problems and the mold could kill them.
Be careful MOLD can HURT you and others.
I wouldn't smoke it.
I definitely wouldn't sell it.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Apr 21, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i call "it ode to a rotting white widow". (would make an excellent vogan poem.....any nerds out there like me?)


I went the audio book route, no regrets.

I am getting my first real nugs of strains other than Jack going now. The Poison Kush nugs are a great deal denser and fooled me with how much moisture they still seem to have. Much longer drying/sweating time required. Volcano cares not though...

I think I am going to pick up some of those Sweet God seeds (and a few other strains I am sure) while I am in Europe. Nothing like the guarantee that your seeds are coming direct from the breeders. I hate not being 100% sure of the lineage on the clones I got.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 22, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> LOL bugs I love u dude.


 


orzz said:


> > Yes mold can be very dangerous.
> 
> 
> well i know that much, just wondering how badly.
> ...


i didt want to but i dont wanna run out. and was thinking of a mold sale extravaganza for my people.[/QUOTE] 



Return of the Spork said:


> > I went the audio book route, no regrets.
> 
> 
> you didnt forget to bring your towel did you?!?!?!?!
> ...


you will love the sweet god, but it's out of canada i believe. but i spose they get it out there too.


well thanks orz at least 1 of you tried to help pooooooor ol' bugs!

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/182651-anyone-have-problems-hygrozyme.html
will some of you smart folks read this lil thread. and help me out a bit. i cant just be mean anymore but i'm not super smart enough to shut up these people. need back up. or if you agree with the negative ones.....explain. i might listen to you guys more than some others.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Apr 22, 2009)

It appears many BC companies now have places in Spain and such.


----------



## doogleef (Apr 22, 2009)

**OFF TOPIC*** But you guys are my people so I have to share. 

I go on Friday to get my MMJ cert! I'm approved at Cannamed. Just go get my papers. WOOHOO. 

Now I don't feel bad about giving away a dozen white berry clones (Legal transactions) so I am under the state limit. Back in the dirt for a few weeks. So long for now, SOG. I loved growing this way, I believe it is the most efficient way to produce buds over time, hands down. 

On to Coco next round, I'm thinking 3 gallon coco pots on drip.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 22, 2009)

i dont care if you tattle, it's too damned funny








now that i got that out of my system......oh, wait, hey lb....hehehehehe






ok now i'm done. but i was thinking we could (if they let us) have a logo for our thread so there would be no misunderstandings.






whattya think guys?

vote bugs in 2012


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 22, 2009)

he he


----------



## deezbud (Apr 23, 2009)

wanted to see if any of you sog freaks tried this out yet, seen it in the new hydrofarm catalog. 

http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=8795


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 23, 2009)

looks cool and all, but not sure i'd touch it based solely on usability/re usability factor


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 23, 2009)

deezbud said:


> wanted to see if any of you sog freaks tried this out yet, seen it in the new hydrofarm catalog.
> 
> http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=8795





LoudBlunts said:


> looks cool and all, but not sure i'd touch it based solely on usability/re usability factor


i agree with lb...but if you insist on using rw floc type media then absofuckinlutely use that shit. it's wonderfull compared to rw. hell , almost makes me wanna try some. but media like that can hinder more than help in many applications. nice find though.


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm a Perlite Freak, and Im sticking to it! So is my bud!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 23, 2009)

Whats up trouble makers. 
LB man how big do ur coco plants get in the 20 oz cups man.. Cant believe mine are already topping out at 18-22 inches man..Haha i went with small cups for head room they just want to conitnue to be beasts.
Just thought id stop by soggers. Lots of good info here.


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 23, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> I'm a Perlite Freak, and Im sticking to it! So is my bud!


Perlite is rock right?!?

So it is 100% NON-absorbent, right?!?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 23, 2009)

Perlite is volcanic ash GB it does retain water hence the normal algae growth found in the medium. I grew with it for awhile myself until i got some hydroton. Nothing wrong with perlite its just not re-usable.


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 23, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Perlite is rock right?!?
> 
> So it is 100% NON-absorbent, right?!?


*Perlite* is an amorphous volcanic glass that has a relatively high water content, typically formed by the hydration of obsidian. It occurs naturally and has the unusual property of greatly expanding when heated sufficiently. It is an industrial mineral and a commercial product useful for its light weight after processing.

*Properties*

When it reaches temperatures of 850900 °C, perlite softens (since it is a glass). Water trapped in the structure of the material vapourises and escapes and this causes the expansion of the material to 716 times its original volume. The expanded material is a brilliant white, due to the reflectivity of the trapped bubbles.
Unexpanded ("raw") perlite bulk density: around 1100 kg/m³ (1.1 g/cm³).
Typical expanded perlite bulk density: 30150 kg/m³


*Uses*

Due to its low density and relatively low price, many commercial applications for perlite have developed. In the construction and manufacturing fields, it is used in lightweight plasters and mortars, insulation, ceiling tiles and filter aids.
In horticulture perlite can be used as a soil amendment or alone as a medium for hydroponics or for starting cuttings. When used as an amendment it helps prevent water loss and soil compaction.
Perlite is also used in foundries, cryogenic insulation, as a lightweight aggregate in mortar (firestop) and in ceramics as a clay additive. It is also used by the explosive industry.[1]
Perlite is an excellent filter aid. It is used extensively in Australia and New Zealand as an alternative to diatomaceous earth. The popularity of *Perlite* usage in this application is growing considerably worldwide.
In 2007, estimated U.S. usage applications are shown in the following table:


portion general usage[2] 60% building construction products 14% horticultural aggregate 11% fillers 7.5% filter aid 7.5% other 
*[edit] Typical analysis of perlite*



70-75% silicon dioxide: SiO2
12-15% aluminium oxide: Al2O3
3-4% sodium oxide: Na2O
3-5% potassium oxide: K2O
0.5-2% iron oxide: Fe2O3
0.2-0.7% magnesium oxide: MgO
0.5-1.5% calcium oxide: CaO
3-5% loss on ignition (chemical / combined water)
 
*[edit] Production trends*

 
Perlite output in 2005


In 2005, Greece was the top producer of perlite with at least one-third world share followed by China, USA, Japan and Turkey[3].
The cost of perlite has varied since 2001.[4]:
end of
year $ per t 2001 36.3 2002 36.5 2003 38.2 2004 41.8 2005 40.5[5] 2006 42.9 2007 51.6 
*[edit] See also*



Vermiculite (Many expanders of perlite are also exfoliating vermiculite and belong to both trade associations)
Diatomite (used for filter-aids)
Industrial minerals
Mortar (firestop)
 
*[edit] References*



*^* Emulsion explosive composition containing expanded perlite United States Patent 4940497
*^* http://minerals.usgs.gov/minerals/pubs/commodity/perlite/mcs-2008-perli.pdf
*^* Reported by the British Geological Survey
*^* "Perlite". _U.S. Geological Survey Mineral Commodity Summaries,_: 122123. January 2006. [1]. 
*^* http://minerals.usgs.gov/minerals/pubs/commodity/perlite/mcs-2008-perli.pdf
 
*[edit] External links*

 Wikimedia Commons has media related to: *Perlite * 

The Perlite Institute
Perlite Information Source
Manufacturer of Perlite Expansion Equipment
Mineral Information Institute - perlite

I would say it does absorb as far as liquids and what not. Did that answer your question?


----------



## deerslayer (Apr 23, 2009)

also perlite is reusable, at least once. a simple bath in a diluted bleach solution and a good rinse and it is ready to go again. I used it for several years in the hempy style buckets but have since gone to coco. to reuse i would put 1/2 cup of bleach (plain unscented) in 10 gallons of water, let it soak overnight, drain rinse with another ten gallons then spread it out and let it dry. i used to put mine in the sun to dry but not everyone has that option so just spread out so that it can dry quicker. if it still has a bleach smell rinse it again before drying.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 23, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Whats up trouble makers.
> LB man how big do ur coco plants get in the 20 oz cups man.. Cant believe mine are already topping out at 18-22 inches man..Haha i went with small cups for head room they just want to conitnue to be beasts.
> Just thought id stop by soggers. Lots of good info here.


*as big as i let them be *



Power Plant (day 26). cant exactly remember her height when flowered, but around 8-10 inches...and mind you the sativa in her

*or as small as i want them to be/can experiment with*



White Russian (day 26). not sure what height this was flowered either, but im sure it was little when i flowered her...she is still going strong though, little or not


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 23, 2009)

height size is dependent upon when you flower. of course a little stretching factors into the equation...but after a few grows you will come to get familiar with how much they stretch and what not.

also keeping a little bit of mH on her will keep her squat.

height can also be trained via pruning and 'supercropping'

if height is a serious problem for you, may i suggest you flowering clones @ 3-6" or less ( cut that length, root them and flower soon as they root)

or may i suggest you get familiar with Scrog....orrrrr

trying some plant growth regulators (PGRs) i.e. humbolt's county bushmaster, dutchmaster phosoload? and there are a few more


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 23, 2009)

furthermore, pot size does not limit any height imo, especially if you feed with smaller more frequent feedings.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 24, 2009)

Cool man thanks for the input. Planned on picking up some BM today actually.. Gonna give it a go next round.. Doesnt look like the coco run is going to give me any hieght issues man.. Starting to fill up nice with pistils now..I may get another grow stretch but i dont think its going to be anything of concern.. I am however going to be putting some BM on my hydro beasts man. Right now im LST'ing them but if the BM works it will save alot of work. 
Peace.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 24, 2009)

cool man, good luck. 

let us know how everything works out, even the Bushmaster


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yea ill deffinetely let u guys know..Wouldnt be anything better than harvesting nothing but stout, fat baseball bat size buds without the stretch. Even if i could bring it down a little id be happy.
Sure would be nice to see what that sweet god looks like. Is that anything like sweet tooth?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 24, 2009)

man that sweet god....is just.....sweet god...lol

name speaks for itself


almost like that plant you described 'stout, fat baseball size' especially if grown right...i've seen some serious single colas grown out with bud XL (house & garden supplement)

and oh yea, make sure you read the label, i heard its imperative


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 27, 2009)

quiet in here i see


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 27, 2009)

What up LB? How's your pert. growing?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 27, 2009)

blah...a broken link.

wont be back up fully perpetual til winter i think.

for now i will just continue to load the aeroponics


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 27, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Yea ill deffinetely let u guys know..Wouldnt be anything better than harvesting nothing but stout, fat baseball bat size buds without the stretch. Even if i could bring it down a little id be happy.
> Sure would be nice to see what that sweet god looks like. Is that anything like sweet tooth?


 it looks just like you imagine. and i believe is utterly incapable of stretching. it is crossed with sweet tooth (i forget which number) and b.c. god bud. done in 6 weeks. way done in 7



LoudBlunts said:


> blah...a broken link.
> 
> wont be back up fully perpetual til winter i think.
> 
> for now i will just continue to load the aeroponics


 i feel your pain brother....sorry


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 27, 2009)

so who's growing the sweet god?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> so who's growing the sweet god?


 i am.
sweet god and white widow. the best of both worlds imho.


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 27, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i am.
> sweet god and white widow. the best of both worlds imho.


Please elaborate....

I am strain ignorant...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Please elaborate....
> 
> I am strain ignorant...


 well in all fairness, so am i. i wanted the best of the indica and sativa. from the start i wanted to grow these two strains.

they are both hybrids (arent they all pretty much by now anyway?) the sweet god is 80% indica and 100% "s.o.g. pimp" 2 foot fucking canons for buds. done in 6 weeks. and put you the fuck to sleep right god damned now at 7 weeks.

the white widow is legendary for its resin production which makes it the best for hash products and oils/tinctures. i will be ready (when/if florida ever legalizes) to start my own dispensary in either jacksonville or gainesville.....not sure. oooooooorrrrrrrr, matbe naples or bonita springs. idk

i have become quite proud of what i have accomplished but now i'm scared of my own shadow. 30 years hangin over your head will do that i guess.


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 27, 2009)

I hear that!


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 27, 2009)

Guess I have to find me some of that Sweet God then... hmmmm....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 27, 2009)

me and bugs are semi neighbors


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 27, 2009)

is that the BC bud depot sweet god? I've been eyeing that one!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 27, 2009)

yea i blv so


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Guess I have to find me some of that Sweet God then... hmmmm....


 you really really do man.


LoudBlunts said:


> me and bugs are semi neighbors


 what!!!!! really? you live in africa too?!?!?!?! 



SpruceZeus said:


> is that the BC bud depot sweet god? I've been eyeing that one!


 yes it is. it's the business


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 28, 2009)

heres some pics of my perpetual coco ebb n flow under 2k
i am harvesting a tray/light every 30-35 days, yeilding 1.25-1.5 elbows of the finest.

just got down taking downsome chemdog d & some grape romulan matter of fact...

mother & veg room






from the bottom up thru a fresh batch of transplanted bubba kush






an 8wk canopy shot






yummy sour dubble
















an older pic for size comparison of the top colas






thats how I do it anyways....


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Apr 28, 2009)

i use coco coir also with a 2k system and i could never get my yield up to that amount maybe you could give me some pointers on my coco gro ....here are some pics 

what i really have trouble with is veggin in coco ...

o and they are from seedlings in these pics ...my current gro 

i will be usin clones soon 

NL 

BB 

ICE 

Hindu kush 

all from nirvana stock any of these good for sog ....i have had mediocre results with the BB


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> heres some pics of my perpetual coco ebb n flow under 2k
> i am harvesting a tray/light every 30-35 days, yeilding 1.25-1.5 elbows of the finest.
> 
> just got down taking downsome chemdog d & some grape romulan matter of fact...
> ...




isnt coco just great? the new superior dirt, imho

how often do you flood? i've been able to get away with flooding once a day bearing right pot size.

man i love coco

what brand do you use? i heart and use my canna branded coco.... its the shit

what nutes do ya like/use? I've used AN's sensi 2 part, gh3 and canna coco nutes in my coco

and canna by far is my favorite. however i have to supplement with cal/mag...

do you supplement with cal/mag?

im thinking of making house & garden my primary nutes and making gh3 my secondary..... as canna would be my secondary...but not worth it for the price in comparison to house and garden and gh3. it was either canna or house & garden as my primary and gh3 secondary.

However upon seeing that House & Garden is more concentrated, RUN cleaner and is engineered for RO water (makes me think i wont have to supplement with cal/mag)


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2009)

buds look great too bro!!!

im hoping to get some chem dog haze here in a minute.

she will be hacked right along with alpha diesel.

i love my alpha diesel


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> i use coco coir also with a 2k system and i could never get my yield up to that amount maybe you could give me some pointers on my coco gro ....here are some pics
> 
> what i really have trouble with is veggin in coco ...
> 
> ...



coco is great. really a godsend and cant go wrong unless you have bad quality coco or just fucking something up lol.

what kinda of coco do you have?

what are your nutes?

elaborate/describe these problems you are having in veg?

clones will always be superior in SoG as opposed to seed plants, infact kudos to you my friend cuz i would never do a seed sog

-i cant comment on nirvana as i've stayed far away from those. however, seed stock is very important, IMHO, when it comes to SoG. all strains can be tamed and trained....but here comes the obvious shitter: some will have less side branching and greater main stalk cola production causing you to get that 1oz plus per plant if only going single cola style.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2009)

and i would also like to say in general....i think some people forget that just because you lollipop doesnt mean you have to strip them down to only 1 single cola. IMHO, single cola plants are to maximize little pots and yield in sog... packing those bitches balls to the wall and trying to achieve donkey dick cola status (nohomo)



if you have enough space on your tray and dont pack them as tight....you can lollipop just a little and have 2-4 semi top/main colas and can increase yield there too


----------



## Return of the Spork (Apr 28, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> ...but here comes the obvious shitter: some will have less side branching and greater main stalk cola production causing you to get that 1oz plus per plant if only going single cola style.


I can agree with that. I am about 7 trays of Jack Herer in until I was able to make one of them get to the size I wanted. Just too much work to get it that way, it is no doubt more suitable for a larger grow and higher wattage.

Some of my other strains are proving to work nicely, but I need to balance my weedsnob need for variety while also getting strains that work worth a shit.

Recovering from mites has been a bitch too


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 28, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> isnt coco just great? the new superior dirt, imho
> 
> how often do you flood? i've been able to get away with flooding once a day bearing right pot size.
> 
> ...


coco is the poop. love it.

in veg, i'll hand feed until I transplant them into their final pots, then they get flooded once per day. 

in flower i flood 3x per lights on, starting an hour after lights come on, then 5 hours later, then 5 hours later.

coco medium wise I like both Canna & Bcuzz... they are both ready right out of the bag.

BUT CANNA NUTES ALL THE WAY, supplememnted of course with cal/mag (5ml/g) and berry sweet.

i'm like the NPK numbers on the canna products ... they are really low, same low numbers you see with organic nutes. the H&G stuff is stronger/more chem concentrated stuff.... sure it works great or texas kid wouldn't be using it.

i am very happy with my results though so i don;t think i am gonna be changing it much lol. can't blame a guy can you? ha ha


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 28, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> what i really have trouble with is veggin in coco ...


how often are you feeding in veg?
i found that in veg the roots grow better/faster when the medium gets to dry out some in between feedings...


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 28, 2009)

Gorgeous plants greyskull, I hope to be pullin the same kind of yield in about 6 months.


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 28, 2009)

Very nice setup and use of da skillz!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2009)

cosign


btw, Greyskull you are a cali head, no?


also...i've heard that bubba isnt a great yielder..... especially not for sog pruning

have you grown it out before? if so, how do you grow it in your perpetual?


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 28, 2009)

Quen sabes?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2009)

sorry a little rusty with my spanish.

not familiar with that conjugation

but saber is to know?

sabes? you know?


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 28, 2009)

Who Knows ?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2009)

ahhhh!!! lol

i knew i shouldnt have stopped using/learning spanish....

took 3 years of spanish and i can only recall half of it.

however, when i went to spain and got lost, my limited memory of spanish and 'donde' got me to where i need to be reallll fast...lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2009)

btw greyskull


do you have a gnat problem?

if so, what do you use to keep it at bay?


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 29, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> btw greyskull
> 
> 
> do you have a gnat problem?
> ...


 
MAN THE LITTLE FCKERS JUST SHOWED UP OUT OF NOWHERE.
noticed them about 2-3 weeks ago.

i used a total release pyrythium fogger in my veg room and that seemed to knwock them down for about a week. but i saw some speckling and a few little bastards flying around a couple days ago. i just hung some of those yellow bug cards things at the "pot line"... hopefully the sticky card work.

otherisw i am gonna have to start breaking out the sprayer & hitting the girls with neem again...


thoughts/opinions? 
i have some floramite sc.....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 29, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> cosign
> 
> 
> btw, Greyskull you are a cali head, no?
> ...


what about this one?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 29, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> MAN THE LITTLE FCKERS JUST SHOWED UP OUT OF NOWHERE.
> noticed them about 2-3 weeks ago.
> 
> i used a total release pyrythium fogger in my veg room and that seemed to knwock them down for about a week. but i saw some speckling and a few little bastards flying around a couple days ago. i just hung some of those yellow bug cards things at the "pot line"... hopefully the sticky card work.
> ...



i use sm90 for gnats and root system maintenance (all the time, or when im out of h2o2)

works good....kills them off forsure, but you need to kill adults and larvae off

sticky yellow works for adults, the sm90 will kill the gnats

they looks for the moisture. thas what attracts them

even my coco croutons they like.

im looking to try some gognats gnats off and gnatrol.... i cant remember which is best. whichever is the best out the 3


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 29, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> cosign
> 
> 
> btw, Greyskull you are a cali head, no?
> ...


oops missed this one homey! ha ha
so cal is where i call home for now..

I have been growing the pre 98 bubba kush clone for about a year now. she's not really a big yeilder. UNLESS YOU MAKE HER YEILD FOR YOU. after the cuts are rooted, i put them in cups under the 400mh, about 18" from the light, 24/7. when they show the 5th node i chop that fucker right off, and veg them in the cups for another couple days. then i transfer them into the 8" pots and i let them veg in the big pots 10-14 days. when they are 14-18" tall, its time to flip them....

in a nutshell the veg program is about 2-3wks total veg, topping above the 4th node, and then supercropping the mains once or twice to both stall the mains & allow the lowers to catch up and create a fuller canopy, and also helps the tops support bigger buds.

I'll load 20 8" pots on the 4x4... early to mid week 2 I'll strip off the bottom 10-12" of sucker growth so the plants focus on producing buds where the light is... also helps with airflow under canopy.

late week 5/early week 6 i'll start removing fan leaves... starting at the bottom level. i usually give 2 passes over the course of a week to remove a lot fo the big fans blocking light from reaching bud sights. ITS UNORTHODOX MOST FOLKS BELIVE TAKING AWAY THE FANS IS STUPID WHATEVER MILLION WAYS TO DO THINGS THIS S HOW I DO IT HOW I WAS TAUGHT.

the plants really start swellig up late week 4 early week 5, and week 6 they look done. some folks liek to wait 70 days for bubba to be done, but i like her done at 56-58.... and between using coco as a medium + canna boost I think the growth/results I get in 56-58 days is similiar to someone going 60-63, exceopt mine is better ha ha ha.

basically growing this way, minus co2, i end up harvesting 600-700g (30-32 grams per plant) of bubba from each 4x4/1000w HPS. thats pretty descent weight, but nowhere near 1GPW. Maybe if I add co2... I have a full tank, a controller, all the gear. Just haven't hooked it up....


hope this helps some???


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 29, 2009)

with the perpetual, its all about timing.
being in a rhythm. you have to take your cuts at the right time or you jack yourself and all of a sudden you're 2 weeks behind schedule.

KNOWING HOW YOUR PLANTS GROW HELPS so then you knwo the timing.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 29, 2009)

ha, i aint got any bubba


i was just asking... i've seen alot of hype around the bubba...lol so i had to ask


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 29, 2009)

bro you need ot get some of this plant man.
once you dial her in shes $$$
one of a few cuts that I grow...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 29, 2009)

i was gonna get her, but i dont have space for a multi-cola sog plant right now


when i get new tray inserts for my aeroponic i may do it

i used to have a cali hookup for elites genetics....i havent spoken to him in a while though.


i got some white russians in the aero

and some powerplants, superskunks, alpha diesel and hijack going right now in canna coco


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 29, 2009)

HIJACK fdd's project yeah?
hows that one going for you?
i almost got one of those a few years back but some shit happened (5lbs walked out the door) and i had to focus on some other things.
have you smoked it before?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 29, 2009)

heres your pic, GreySkull




since my perpetual harvesting cab is not in operation right now, i fired back up my tent and put the aero in there....i also put corner plants in the tent, to fill it up as im out of weed and those are pull early plants.

i got lazy handwatering plants so i put together a quick drip for them.

the corner plants from left to right goes as follows: 4 power plants, 1 hijack, 1 alpha diesel, 2 super skunks, and 2 mini me white russians all in coco.

on the right are superskunks and power plants.

all the corner plants are younger than the aero system, but not by much.

aero plants (white russians) are forsure on day 31


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 29, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> HIJACK fdd's project yeah?
> hows that one going for you?
> i almost got one of those a few years back but some shit happened (5lbs walked out the door) and i had to focus on some other things.
> have you smoked it before?


yea hijack...thas the one. its going good.

i've smoked it...nice fruity smoke...but this is first time really really growing it indoors.

got a friend who kinda knows how to grow... he cant grow inside (tries to grow with halogens work lights and he's hard headed wont listen to me) but when he grows outside.... i cant complain...he ended up getting 1 female outta the 2 seeds i gave him.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Apr 29, 2009)

cool guys i just got to readin your posts i will have some pics soon ....and 


i use general hydroponic 3 part grow micro bloom 

my water is hard tho like .8 EC sometimes ..think that is about 400 ppm or somethn 

i use general hydroponic bricks of coco coir 

and the thing with the nutes is weird cause i have a rainforest 66 in veg also that smokes my coco clones and seedlings starts that i am tryin to veg into nice plants ...cause i have noticed in my 2 years of practice that good veg makes for a good bloom ....

o and i have approx 35 gallon reservoir i have mixed nutes in rez to match nutes in rainforest ..but it is diff for some reason ..........

i have hydroton pellets that i use for my buckets but have been thinkin bout converting to pure hydroton instead of coco 

i love coco tho i have seen it do good before and dont really want to have to deal with pellets if i can avoid it ...

o and i use a fish tank heater in veg reservoir set at 68 ...and the ppm meter reads about 1.4 EC or 700 ppm after i mix in my 1.1.1 ratio of veg , micro , bloom


ok let me get some pics of my veg setup

in the pic they are starting to yellow and i had to throw them into bloom ...this always happens and if i was to allow them to stay in veg they just dont get nice healthy fat green leaves they start to give me like the sypmtoms of lockout ...they start to yellow from bottom up till they loose all the lower fan leaves 

if anyone has used GH nutes and coco maybe u can tell me your mix rate 

i use like 3 tablespoons of each gro,micro,bloom and that is same mix i use for rainforest that goes crazy with growth

veg tray i usually flood once a day just like the bloom room .....pots are always really saturated ....am i overwatering i wonder?


----------



## Return of the Spork (Apr 29, 2009)

- How often do you change your nutes?
- I have tap water around same level as yours. Do yourself a favor and get a r/o system. They aren't that expensive considering and your plants will love you.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Apr 29, 2009)

yea i have been thinkin bout an RO money is pretty tight now tho ...just moved whole op to new secure area my hydro guy has one for like 235 dollars .... how would this explain how the rainforest does so well tho with same water is what i wonder tho

this actually was happening right from the start of a new batch of nutes 

otherwise i like to totally change out veg reservoir prlly like every 3 weeks 

and rezervoir is spotless clean it is a new one ......

ph is like 6.0 

i got some clones goin now guys so i will let you all know when they need transplanted and put in to the veg tray 

and ill keep good track of everythin so we can figure this out 

o and btw i seem to have no problems at all in bloom room it just sucks when i have to put little ass seedlings in to bloom cause they start to die when they reach about 7 inches tall and 3 weeks old and that is why i throw em in to bloom they always come out of it 

i know this stresses the plants tho espescially those young seedlings 

i would like to grow some healthier veg and seems like this is site to learn on


----------



## Return of the Spork (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry I should have mentioned. The R/O thing wasn't in reference to your setup question, it was just a good thing to do. I have around same EC in my tap and with my extra nutes the plants hated me. Also lots of salts were precipitating out. When I changed to R/O everything was nicer.

As far as your setup goes. I admit I didn't read in depth and am not really trying too hard...but if your plants can't survive indefinitely in your veg setup, then there is definitely a big problem.

During those 3 weeks do you top up? With what? Curious to know what your ppm ends up being at the end of the 3 weeks as compared to the beginning.

I don't know if this is a general consensus, but for ebb/flow 2 weeks is my max before changing res, not sure about other systems. I am reverting back to every week now actually since I am noticing small deficiencies in this new strain at the back end of the 2 weeks.

Also, go grab some 5 gallon jugs and head to a grocery store with a water dispenser. Get water for your op, try growing using that water instead, and if you find some differences (could be a factor) then you know you will want to get a r/o filter.

Also I don't know the PH for coco, but for Hydroton I let it range from 5.4-6ish, 6 being the high end.


Also, in regards to your setup. Since this appears to be more of a SoG setup, tell me about the vegging? Those guys seem pretty damn packed in, doesn't it get crowded? With my guys packed in that tight, I start from a single clone and it maxes out its available growing area. How can you support a veg?


----------



## orzz (Apr 29, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> yea i have been thinkin bout an RO money is pretty tight now tho


You can also use a *Small **Boy De-chlorinator & Sediment Filter * 
they go for under $100 at my local hydro Store. And you don't have to worry about waste water.
I use the Tall Boy and it works great.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Apr 29, 2009)

u guys got some really good ideas i will be tryin the store water for a veg cycle and also yea you are right they are packed in pretty tight i usually dont do that 

ppm after the veg plants are in is kinda hard to tell how much they eat ...lol seems to be not more than a 100 ppm tops 

i will keep you all posted tho on how it is goin .....o yea and btw my rainforest does killer compared to the ebb and flo with coir ........same mixture in rainforest as my reservoir for veg flood tray


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 30, 2009)

I use tap water, everything seems to grow just fine. I believe my tap is @ 300PPM too. Not sure what a difference it would actually make. Would love a comparison if anyone has done the test?


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 30, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> I use tap water, everything seems to grow just fine. I believe my tap is @ 300PPM too. Not sure what a difference it would actually make. Would love a comparison if anyone has done the test?


I believe the whole tap water issue is a matter of luck, if not geographic location...

I have well water... about 190 PPM of unknown goodies...pH @ 7.1

Different places have different water... the village of Napaskiak, in Alaska, filters their ground water for ARSENIC... I am sure it would be bad for your plants...

If you happen to have good water, then there is no need for RO... Look at Al's 450 fruit tomato plant...

But if you have anything in your water that is toxic, then you MUST use RO...

The thing is, almost no one knows what is in their water, and chances are that it will fall somewhere in the middle, not clean, not poison...

So, in my opinion, whether you need RO or not depends on the quality of the water you have to begin with...

Just like user Vette, saying he never pH's his res...

Misleading to newbs... but he just happened to live in a place where his nutes and water made the pH ok... move that op across the state and you may have a very different resulting pH....


ramble ramble...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 30, 2009)

if you can drink your water..... so can your plants.


higher ppm starting tap water only means decreased feeding ratios. when your ppms are high starting...just start low with the nute ratio and work your way up making sure to keep track of starting tap water ppms and nute ppms


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 30, 2009)

btw doktorgreenthumb


you can follow the gh3 bottle direction....dilute as necessary

or use a modified formula of gh3

lucas or others.

i was low on gh3 all together, so i would run 6mL micro and 9mL bloom for like the first 21 days of flower then switch to just 9mL bloom (with other supplements such as flower boosters and the like)


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 30, 2009)

also.....

doktorgreenthumb, may i also suggest another alternative for your water, if you really are interested in fine tuning your water you can use try diy water filter

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=55810

good luck


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 30, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> if you can drink your water..... so can your plants.


right on

i use a hose water from a spicket in my backyard... i have a refridgerator/ice maker filter on the end to clean it up.
works great for me. not ro water but way better than non filtered.
and if i am thirsty while i am filling up a rezie i can take a drink.
http://www.filtersfast.com/Aqua-Pure-AP327-water-filters.asp


----------



## Return of the Spork (Apr 30, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> if you can drink your water..... so can your plants.


Yeah, I *can* drink the water, but I don't.  So maybe I am picky but since I don't want to drink it, I don't want my babies to drink it either.

Of course you can grow great without it, but my R/O setup was a $120 dollar one from Lowes, and in my opinion it has paid for itself many times over.

Everyone's mileage will vary, but in my case the difference between tap and r/o was a salty film buildup.

--------------

Anyone have any good chain stores that would sell cheap humidistats? Or good online places? I found a few but the options seem a bit limited for some reason. Trying to put the finishing touches on the new drying box and want to use humidity to ensure a very slow but safe dry.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 30, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> Yeah, I *can* drink the water, but I don't.  So maybe I am picky but since I don't want to drink it, I don't want my babies to drink it either.
> 
> Of course you can grow great without it, but my R/O setup was a $120 dollar one from Lowes, and in my opinion it has paid for itself many times over.
> 
> ...


um you do realize im probably one of the most anal persons about my water, right?

not only do i have a R/O filter (ultra pure @ 000ppms), i have UV sterilizers and all kinda gadgetry.

my comment and post was just a general opinion of mines not directed at anyone but only in general and to let noobs know you dont NEED r/o water.

sometimes noobs get overwhelmed by the 'needed' equipment. 

with the word 'needed' being very relative


----------



## Return of the Spork (Apr 30, 2009)

> my comment and post was just a general opinion of mines not directed at anyone but only in general and to let noobs know r/o can make all the difference if it had been overlooked


fixed for me


I am not a spark-bug either


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 30, 2009)

?????????????????


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 1, 2009)

thanks loudblunts your infor is very useful ..so you are sayin i should cut back nutes in veg ...cause that is wher i am havin troubles ...actually my bloom room does excellent ...

mainly i just hate puttin vegging plants in to bloom because i have to pull em out of lockup

i would like to be able to veg em a little longer so i wont have to grow like 80 plants per 4x4 tray ...if i could veg em longer i could cut that number in half and maybe have like 40 per 4x4 tray 

i have a rainforest system that gets em veggin fast as hell ...only problem is it is a 6 site rainforest and my main medium for my trays is coco not hydroton like the rainforest

i will keep you all posted on how this is goin tho and ty agin for all the info guys


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 1, 2009)

any time your tap water ppm starting is high you will want to decrease nute load by at least half

and work your way up.


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2009)

MY vote is still to go the the store and fill up bottles at one of those machines. It sucks hauling water, but I had to do the same thing. My water was at about 400ppm, of who knows what in it. After I switched to cleaner water, about 80ppm, the plants started growing much faster. Its cheap to do, just a pain to haul a ton of water.


----------



## Greyskull (May 1, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> any time your tap water ppm starting is high you will want to decrease nute load by at least half
> 
> and work your way up.


 
my "filtered hose water" comes out at 385ppm. i run my ntes at 50% strength, which, coinicedentally happens to put me right in the reccommended PPM range....


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 1, 2009)

see? perfect!


----------



## DeweyKox (May 1, 2009)

I add what ever ML the chart says for H&G which is about 150ML of A&B (300ML total) and my PPM goes from 300-400 to 1500-1600 which seems to be just right. I tried 1800-1900 but in 2 weeks showed some slight burning on the tip of the large fan leafs. So I backed down to 1400-1500 which I take it 1500PPM is the sweet spot in my system for the strains I grow! I use tap water with my setup, should I need to Add CalMag? What are types of additives that H202 does not agree with? I forgot.........


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 1, 2009)

if the plant aint asking for cal/mag, dont give it to her....

you'll know if you need cal/mag...rust spots





h2o2 will oxidize any bacteria, beneficial or harmful, period.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 1, 2009)

Hmm, So I guess I should not be using it with Bud XL and Multi- Zyme huh? If it kills bacteria, will it kill my good enzymes and what not?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 1, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Hmm, So I guess I should not be using it with Bud XL and Multi- Zyme huh? If it kills bacteria, will it kill my good enzymes and what not?


H2O2 should be restricted to Chemical fertilizers ONLY...

It will kill ALL micro-organisms...

Sterelizing the solution is it's function...

Anything alive in there will die...


----------



## DeweyKox (May 1, 2009)

We'll I believe House And Garden is Chemical not Organic. But there additives is what I am speaking about.


----------



## sparkafire (May 1, 2009)

Hello brothers of bud love, 

The conversation about water is one that can be as confusing as which nutes to use. LB had a great comment about Newbs getting over whelmed with wants and needs. 

For my new brothers of bud my experience with H20 is this, if you can drink it grow in it. If you start out at 3 or 4 hundred PPM remember that number is a multiple of many micro nutes and really nothing that i even accounted for. I run my PPM meter maxed out all the time in fact once i got dialed in i stopped using all together because my tubs,nutes and schedule was the same. Dewey found that he had to back off but i think that is stain dependent. 

Concentrate on the bigger issues first off. Make sure yeou can clone. If you have trouble cloning you will have gaps in your grow and that sucks to see big gaps in between cycles especially when your set up to go big and you cant clone to save your life. ASk bugs about this LOL Temps are another one to get dialed in along with your preferred nute mix. I always recommend go as simple as possible until you have your system working good and then start messing with more complex shit. The less you have to worry about the more successful you will be. 

Good luck to the new brothers of bud 

Peace 

Sparky the love Bud.

Has anyone seen or heard from brother Bugs?


----------



## DeweyKox (May 1, 2009)

Thanks spark, nothing at all from bugs lately huh? IDK


----------



## GypsyBush (May 1, 2009)

Oh Shit!!!

lol... sorry Dewey I am not familiar with your products.. but if it is organic, H2O2 will kill it...

Hi Sparky!


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 1, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Hello brothers of bud love,
> 
> The conversation about water is one that can be as confusing as which nutes to use. LB had a great comment about Newbs getting over whelmed with wants and needs.
> 
> ...


Genius sir. Much info in the above post had to bump it real fast. Been having problems with running my kush at higher PPM. Had to knock um down.
On the other hand. Some strains like to be abused.
Particularly the fast finishers and resin developers.
Believe it or not guys. Ive been supplementing Cal-mag on some of my girls 3:1 to my back bone bloom nutes. Calmag consists of mainly micronutes.. It on the label. My kush doesnt like it but My diesel loves it.

Like Spark said.. Play with ur nutes and find the medium. Ur Ph will stabilize when they have what they need.
All this is very much so dependant on strain.
Good stuff spark.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 1, 2009)

Well, freak outs apart...lol..

Time for an update...

Indicas @ 6 weeks...













































Satvas @ 6 weeks...































The Op...













What do you think?


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 1, 2009)

LOL man how did u do all that with a jacked up foot haha. Looks excellent GB.Kinda like a masterpiece.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 1, 2009)

A lot of crawling with stuff in my mouth... 

Damn those 2x4's are heavy...

Not to mention I have 47 steps to go up and down...lol...

I am proud to say I had no help...

You should see me go with 2 good legs... it sure was fun... lol...

Thanks for the compliment, but that is one chaotic non-organized mess...

I am just glad that it keeps me happy...kiss-ass


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 1, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Hmm, So I guess I should not be using it with Bud XL and Multi- Zyme huh? If it kills bacteria, will it kill my good enzymes and what not?



heres the thing.

h2o2 should be used as a last resort. it ultimately does not kill pythium or the majors....it only keeps it at bay. it basically oxidize whatever so its made available to the plant.....

furthermore, the use of h2o2 can kill off beneficial microbes and such in your roots whether fully chemical or not. Roots still are alive and kicking and have that 'organic' life to them regardless if you only use chem nutes....

moreover...h2o2 is nothing more than a chemical airstone with some added benefits.

h2o2 become very popular on the growing scene when hydroponics emerged. At the time, res chillers were barely heard of, let alone using them for growing....

as more and more knowledge came about keeping your res cool and obtaining max DO (dissolved oxygen) by having the nute solution circulating and 'chilled' you can obtain 14ppms of DO...things started to become apparent.

The reason why h2o2 is viewed as more economical in certain setups is because only a few systems are picky picky when it comes to certain res temps i.e. dwc, aero, nft shit like that....

of course any body of water can turn picky. picky in the sense of....if you dont maintain it....nasty pathogens WILL grow (trust me on this, i KNOW)

ebb n flow reservoirs are held to the same standard as any other body of water and its pickiness...however the roots are not dangling in the hot temps and they most of the time sit in pots of medium when in ebb and flow setups this is why you can get away with it.... furthermore....supplementing with h2o2 (35% as the 3-5% sold in stores are just unstable) can keep most ickies at bay by oxidizes nasties.


with all that said....this is why some growers chose not to use h2o2 cuz it can (keyword here, CAN) harm root life, and moreover will limit your options for nutes, additives, bloom boosters, etc etc

load your res up with goodies and you wont have to worry about nasties coming in. there is no way a bunch of goodies (beneficial) will let nasties take over. Its like a war of who has the most numbers...who is 'deeper', per se

but forget goodies. keep your res light tight, circulated & moving water, and last but not least....keep it cool and you wont have shit to worry about


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 1, 2009)

btw, Gypsy.... i see you

nice bro


----------



## GypsyBush (May 1, 2009)

Oh!

Thanks!


----------



## McGruppsMonsters (May 2, 2009)

New to the "group" considering a switch over to SOG type of grow. Was thinking about forty plants per 4X4, I run 3K watts so I would need to put out about 120 clones, closer to 160 or so and weed out the weaker ones.

My questions about SOG are the following

How do you combat bug issues with forty plants packed under a 1K? I have a tough time growing taller trees, and they are less prone to mite infestation than a shit ton of clones packed into a small space. 

Do you guys find it's better to stagger the grows in a SOG format to achieve the true perpetual harvest? My main concern is not being able to use pyrithrium and other mite fighting agents because you constantly have plants in the flower cycle of life. 

As of now I can bomb during veg, and then also shortly into flower, but if I stagger the grows by a few weeks, it's more than likely that I'll have a hard time finding a window where dropping a bomb would be appropriate.

Lastly, when I take cuts, they are often times smaller to fit into the Hydro Hut, and I'm curious what height you guys let your plants get to in veg before inducing flower in a SOG format? I was thinking 10-12 inches, which usually takes me about 11 days to achieve with the size of the clones I take. Thanks gang I'll be stopping by this thread more often as I consider the switch.

Also, can you guys tell me how many plants you use per 4X4, the veg time, and your current yield. I would like to achieve 1lb per 1K lamp, vegging for 11-13 days in an ebb and flow format....is this possible with the right strain? 

I'm currently holding a SSH that my friend is growing, several friends, and they swear the plant at 5 weeks is mature enough, and has put on enough weight to take them down. I know as an experienced grower the 5 week thing is just a preference. In all likelihood the strain is a 7 week strain but people have realized you can add productivity by taking it down early as it doesn't pack on a shit load of weight in the last few weeks.... would you reccomend a strain like this for a SOG?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 2, 2009)

Why do yo keep getting pests?

Oh and 4x4 =16 sqft...

@ 4 plants/sqft you can safely fit 64 lollipops on a true 4x4 tray... well 63 because of the fittings...


----------



## Greyskull (May 2, 2009)

dude you need to get your self some floramite, spray the shit out of your mothers & vegging gals, and you won't have any more mite problem.
style of grow has no bearing on what pests are attracted to your crops. maybe even spray the plantsright oitside the grow & near the intake/s....

perp or not to perp... DO YOU WANT TO HARVEST EVERY 60 DAYS OR DO YOU WANT TO TAKE PLANTS DOWN ALL THE TIME? do you wnat to do a litle work all the time or do you wnat to do a shitload of work once in a while?

and btw you can use the total release pyretheum fogers up to 3 days before harvest... i wouldn't recommned using them beyond week 3 of flower... if you're there and you have mite you should be spraying neem every 7 days to just keep the mites minimal. and for the record floramite, on the botles label, says its safe up to 3 days before harvest... use it in flower at your own discretion ha ha

IME/IMO if you are going to be running a 3k grow (plant number & style don't matter) you need to know exactly how your plants grow... how fast they clone how they respond to topping should they be topped in your situation. if your friends have any skills, and they have the same plant you will be growing, i would pay pretty close attention to what my homies are doing. i would watch them add their nutes. or prune their plants. spend time with them in their grow op and have them learn you about the plant. if what they are doing is successful, i don't see the point in fucking off and doing something different if you have LIVE TECHNICAL SUPPORT in the form of your homeys. seriouosly i would ask them EXACTLY WHAT ARE YOU DOING and just do it. ask questions later just learn to be successful. thats what i think if you are going to be growing a plant your friends have intimate knowledge with....

just my 2 cents
please remedy your mite situation your plants will thank you for it.


----------



## Thundercat (May 2, 2009)

McGruppsMonsters said:


> I'm currently holding a SSH that my friend is growing, several friends, and they swear the plant at 5 weeks is mature enough, and has put on enough weight to take them down. I know as an experienced grower the 5 week thing is just a preference. In all likelihood the strain is a 7 week strain but people have realized you can add productivity by taking it down early as it doesn't pack on a shit load of weight in the last few weeks.... would you reccomend a strain like this for a SOG?



First of, seems to me if they are cutting a plant that has sativa in it, like SSH, at 5 weeks you are likely only getting a portion of that plants potential. I'm not the most experianced grower out there, but I've never heard of a strain that finished in 5 weeks, it sounds like you friend is just impatient. Also as far as the amount of weight the plants put on, it has been my experiance, and thatof many other growers I've talked to, that platns put on THE MOST wieght the last 2-3 weeks of flowering, which means your losing potential there as well as on potency. JUst my two cents, but I wanted to add it. I don't see a point in growing the plants just to cut them weeks early. Peace TC


----------



## Thundercat (May 2, 2009)

lol ok so 2 more cents. I just checked out the description of super silver haze which is what your talking about correct? According to the breaders of that strain its supposed to be in for 11 weeks in order to be mature. Yes long flowering sativas require patients, I'm dealing with some that are expected to take 14 weeks. But until you let the plant grow out properly you'll never know its full potential. Also another note, usually you can expect they will take atleast a week longer then the breeders say unless you are a really pro grower, and your plants have 0 stress while they are growing. 

So I'm not trying to bash on you man just so you know, just sharing some info to hopfully allow you to get optimal yield/potency from your girls.  TC


----------



## Return of the Spork (May 2, 2009)

I haven't been able to flower it yet, but I have been sitting on a SSH mother for a while. That bitch is lanky. I have been able to train it to produce denser clones, but I know it will not be a good SoG fit for me, (at least in my cabs). I have heard of plants finishing in 7 weeks, but 5 seems short. If it finished in 5 weeks I would blame growing conditions. Not trying to call your bro's out, but if they are happy to cut SSH at 5 weeks, then they are impatient and inexperienced. I suggest the indica variety. I started with Jack Herer, and while it is a hybrid it is more sativa and compared to my poisons, the poisons win out EASY. Can't wait to try that Sweet God there is so much buzz about. BCBD is making some money off you guys.

Mites from some of the original clones I got that appeared clean (now I have a quarantine, durr) and have worked their way through. One cab was barely effected, and the other was CRAWLING. The mothers were feeling it too. I tried neem, and while I am sure it helped it didn't finish the job. I got the Doktor Doom Mite spray and pretty much worked on the mothers with that for a while. My clones got treatment before going in, and I cut off bad leaves and increased humidity where I could. Also I started using the Hot Shot Strips. I know they are still there but I seem to have won for now. So pests when you have different cycles does suck, but it is my own fault for letting it get to that point. If someone has pests, I would bet that there is something they could do differently to help fight or prevent it from happening again.


----------



## McGruppsMonsters (May 2, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> dude you need to get your self some floramite, spray the shit out of your mothers & vegging gals, and you won't have any more mite problem.
> style of grow has no bearing on what pests are attracted to your crops. maybe even spray the plantsright oitside the grow & near the intake/s....
> 
> perp or not to perp... DO YOU WANT TO HARVEST EVERY 60 DAYS OR DO YOU WANT TO TAKE PLANTS DOWN ALL THE TIME? do you wnat to do a litle work all the time or do you wnat to do a shitload of work once in a while?
> ...


I've never heard of people dropping pyrethrium bombs three days before harvest, but I guess you could be right? I've had pretty good luck with floramite in the past, and I'll continue to use it... the bugs always seem to come back somehow though. This time I'll be more on it and really try to get in there more and spray.

As for replicating my buddy's system, it really isn't possible due to height constraints in my room. They are growing 6 foot Diesels in garages, I only have 7.5 foot ceilings. I have had pretty good luck with the Sour Diesel so I was thinking I'd keep it around, and maybe just grow more of them than my buddys do, and hopefully achieve the same results. 

For whatever reason SOG just sounded nice to me and I am considering the switch. It personally sounds more appealing to me to do a shit ton of work all at once and then be mellow for a little while, but I could see the appeal of doing a little work constantly. You don't lose your rhythm or get lazy, you're always involved and you're never as overwhelmed with work as you can be harvesting all at once.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 2, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> heres the thing.
> 
> h2o2 should be used as a last resort. it ultimately does not kill pythium or the majors....it only keeps it at bay. it basically oxidize whatever so its made available to the plant.....
> 
> ...


Well, I use about 6ml (35% H2o2) per gallon with H&G and additives. The reason I ask, is, I just started using Bud XL and already use Multi-Zyme, and wanted to see if it is killing those additives or using them. I have seen a noticeable difference when the additives came in effect. 

But if I need to go from 2 week intervals rez tank changes with H202, to 1 week res change with zero h2o2, then i could, its just more work. And I have never check the temps of my water tank, but if I had to guess, its prolly 50-63. I have one large air stone, and thats its.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 2, 2009)

Here is something for you guys to laugh at...

Like I was just thinking that I have an area in my op that has enough light to warrant a few more ladies...

But I am kinda strapped for cash right now so I went looking around the house...

I found...

1 - 185 gph water pump

2 - 5ft of flexible hose

3 - 18 gallon tub (the res)

4 - bottom half of a 32 gallon rubbermaid (the tray)

5 - 11 6" pots

6 - some string

7 - some gravel from the driveway ( I would have preferred using hydroton, but the gravel was free, we'll see how it works)

It is a recirculating drip/squirt sytem...

The water gets pumped to the individual pots via holes in the hose.. and returns to the res via holes in the bottom of the tray...

I plan on running it 4 hours on 15 min off... during lights on...

Simple as it gets, and although it was not free, most people here have this stuff at home...

Here is the picture...

and I'll make sure to bring updated pics when the time comes...

Cheers...


----------



## Thundercat (May 2, 2009)

Very creative macgyver!!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 2, 2009)

Thanks!

It's 11 more lollipops... 

Granted they will not be in full light, I still expect to get a minimum of 10g each... which represents almost a QP ...

Not bad for just the added expense of a water pump...

We'll see though, it may not work that well....


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 2, 2009)

why not GB? i use my corner for some corner plants too

got tired of handwatering....so i built a drip system

good job bro!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 2, 2009)

Thanks LB...

So I drilled holes on the pots... so the hose could go through... the string was a bit much for my taste...lol..

So here it is with the very last bit of hydroton I had on hand... ready for some gravel and clones...

Still need to find an adequate plug for the end of the hose... but that won't be hard...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 2, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Well, I use about 6ml (35% H2o2) per gallon with H&G and additives. The reason I ask, is, I just started using Bud XL and already use Multi-Zyme, and wanted to see if it is killing those additives or using them. I have seen a noticeable difference when the additives came in effect.
> 
> But if I need to go from 2 week intervals rez tank changes with H202, to 1 week res change with zero h2o2, then i could, its just more work. And I have never check the temps of my water tank, but if I had to guess, its prolly 50-63. I have one large air stone, and thats its.


tbh, your root excelerator should be the h2o2 for your setup.

if it doesnt work well you can try more gentle h2o2-like alternatives such as hydroguard or the new upgrade to Aquashield (not sure of the name)

orrrr you can use Dutchmasters' Zone same thing


----------



## DeweyKox (May 2, 2009)

Yea, Maybe I should try that out. But Fuck that root excelerator is some expensive shit! I am going to bring down the H2o2 for now till I can afford to buy some and try it out. But I do have Drip Clean. That was cheap and very strong, and use it with the h2o2.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 2, 2009)

dont trip the root excelerator is pricey, but its worth it

ultra concentrated...and you only use in half the time in veg and flower depending on period

and even then its like 1.1mL per gallon

thas like superthrive application ratio.

and it works...i've seen it in action


----------



## DeweyKox (May 2, 2009)

Yea, but I have one table that is for perpetual growing, there all in different stages! Crazy huh? I have to keep it all the same!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 2, 2009)

i dont think using root excelerator the whole run will hurt you by any means

only 1.1mL per gallon....


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 2, 2009)

how do you like the drip clean? do you flush less because of using it?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 2, 2009)

trial and error will give you the best answer dewey!!!


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 3, 2009)

i have two 4x4 trays i use for perpetual ..the first tray i use like a 1.1.2 ratio of gro,micro,bloom 
and second tray is for when they have set ther bud and start packin on weight ..like around week 4 and in that tray i use koolbloom powder in addition to a 1.1.3 ratio of gro , micro , bloom i use less micro cause i have hard water 

i use to mix in my koolbloom with my tray that held week 1 thru 4 plants ....didnt bother them at all to have that koolbloom in ther 

but someone told me that i dont need to use that type of nute till like week 3 or 4


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 3, 2009)

i dont use koolbloom but if its a flower booster then yes might save you money to wait when 'flowers' start appearing

i use canna's pk13/14 (which i think i will phase out sooner or later) & i use hammerhead 9/18 for my hydros. I plan on switching to start using Bud XL and all that top booster stuff etc etc


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 3, 2009)

hey loudblunts you are a late nighter like me huh ...it seems like i always see you on early mornin what kind of setup do you run ....is it perpetual ? ...o and your advice about cuttin my nutes way back for veg ......worked out well for me ....i have just recently gotten a new insert for my rainforest that will allow me to veg out 36 cuttings to the size i need to put into bloom ...i have done the transplant from aero to coir ...or even buckets and had sucess with both ...so basically i think it will be just the veg problem solution i have been needin

o yea i tryed surfin around this website during the day when ther was like 4 or 5 hundred viewing and i dont know if it was my internet connection or that ther was so many people on ....anyways it was slow as hell anyone else experience this?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 3, 2009)

im not fully back in the perpetual swing of how i like....however, i do keep it going with my aero machine. the SOG perpetual cab will be back shortly, maybe/hopefully winter time...iono


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 3, 2009)

yea i love my ebb and flo trays for sure they have done me well for about 2 years .....but i tell you what my experimentin with my aeroponic rainforest and even bucket systems i have found a new growth rate that i just want to explore more 

and also the thought of never haviing to dispose of old coir ...man that right ther is golden 

i have always thought that if i just used hydroton in my ebb and flo trays i wouldnt have to worry about gettin rid of medium ....but doesnt hydroton aquire salts that cannot be flushed out after a while 

like what i am saying is even hydroton can only be used so many times .....any thoughts on this ?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 3, 2009)

my thoughts? i hate hydroton.

one of those fuckers popped up in my kitchen. they are not very inconspicuous. i cannot have that.

i flood canna coco in pots. i also use coco croutons as my replacement for hydroton.

do you know that the use of enzymes (such as cannazym and the like) will enable you to reuse coco right? i either reuse my coco (pull the rapidrooter plug out, the enzymes eat the dead root matter..... and i just put a fresh rooted clone in where i pulled the old out)...but i either reuse my coco, or i throw it out on my lawn....its a great soil conditioner. your neighbors will hate


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 3, 2009)

furthermore....

yes i love my aero and my aero cloner...i get fast results (roots in 3-7 days...anything more than a week is just x-rated root porn)

however....the older i get, the less moving parts that i want. that said..... i will keep ebb n flow in my life and maybe move over to nft with rapid flow of water with just one pump, just havent figured out my brilliant design yet....

ORRRR if i save up a couple, or maybe even yield an extra pound or something in the next couple of grows, i might just order me an http://www.atomix.eu/atomix_pro-13.html


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 3, 2009)

hey loudblunts have you ever checked out the thread stinkbud put together it is a very cheap aero system i will attach his construction blueprints ..lots of people have made these and i guess had great results .....very simple and i guess they only cost like $80 to put together they are 14 site units that are about 5ft long and 2ft wide ..so 2 would fit under a 1000 watt nicely ...i guess he gets a pound every 9 weeks out of each of these machine ....so over a ounce per plant ...illl let you check out his plans ..im thinkin of makin one very soon


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 3, 2009)

meh.... i've seen it

mother said if you dont have anything nice to say...dont say it


its nice....but errrruhhhh alot of work


----------



## DeweyKox (May 3, 2009)

I noticed when using the Root Excelerator I def. got better root growth then w/out using it. As far as drip clean, I'm not sure what difference it makes. I have used it with h2o2 for the whole time. So I guess I need to play with it and see how it goes. I know before winter, I am going to pull everything out and clean, and repaint and fix up the grow area up a bit more. I will paint my res tank black, and stop using h2o2 as much as I can. For now, I will cut the use of h2o2 and increase drip clean, and think about getting some Root Excelerator. I just need some $$$. Oh well. I have good smoke for sure for now!  Thanks LB. Will experiment and see what works the best.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 3, 2009)

keep us posted


----------



## DeweyKox (May 3, 2009)

Will do, Might have to get it for the contest!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 3, 2009)

hehe


----------



## Greyskull (May 3, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> As far as drip clean, I'm not sure what difference it makes.


I have asked a couple of different shop heads what it is for and they said its like a nutrient lube to keep your drip lines & pumps free and clear of gunk.... if you're not dripping you really don't need to add it is what i was told.

the website info seems to match

http://www.humboldtwholesale.com/House_Garden/DripClean


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 3, 2009)

dont forget aeroponics. 


they also say it helps for those who freak out about flushing plants


as since its ran with regular nutes...it keeps from having too much build up at the end when harvest comes around


----------



## GypsyBush (May 4, 2009)

OK... who's grown White Widow here...?

I had lost some seeds... but Spring cleaning has come through for me... I found them...

6 WW seeds and various unknowns that a buddy collected over the years in different locations...

I just popped 4 WW in RR plugs... we'll see what happens..

The first attempt at the WW's (when I lost the pack last Fall) resulted in 2 out of 2 males... hopefully I will do better this time...

So this brings the total to 3 known strains, Juicy Fruit, C99 & (hopefully) White Widow...

Plus the 4 unknowns (2 different Indicas and 2 different Sativas...)

7 strains... Jeez.. no wonder my op is a mess...

Nothing is marked... except for the C99 and the WW...

But I will be changing this on the next batch of cuttings...

The Juicy Fruit is Highly recognizable in flower, so I will just mark everything with bogus names until I can match buds to moms...

Then I suppose I will have to figure out something to call the "strays"..

Numbers are boring.. colors are deceiving...I'll figure something out... lol...

Anyways...

Ramble ramble ramble.. lol...


----------



## Thundercat (May 4, 2009)

Do what most of the guys do, call it super dankadililiicious cronkic funky skunk buds, lol!


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> OK... who's grown White Widow here...?
> 
> I had lost some seeds... but Spring cleaning has come through for me... I found them...
> 
> ...


I hear that brother...
Too many strains, too high to be organised. Your classic boy meets plant, boy meets 50 more plants, boy becomes completely engulfed by plants and eventually boy's decomposing body is used as natural fertilizer allowing plants to overgrow boys home and eventually the world...
Happens all too often.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 4, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I hear that brother...
> Too many strains, too high to be organised. Your classic boy meets plant, boy meets 50 more plants, boy becomes completely engulfed by plants and eventually boy's decomposing body is used as natural fertilizer allowing plants to overgrow boys home and eventually the world...
> Happens all too often.


Hahaha!!! That is funny!!!

You reminded me of something that happened a few years back... in the village... middle of nowhere, frozen wasteland Alaska... population 18...

This white guy came up from the Lower 48 to do some special project with the Eskimo kids...

I was hanging out with my little buddies, helping them in class when the dude turned to one of the kids and asked if he was friends with the Abominable Snowman...

The kid looked at me, smiled and said that he was GOOD friends with him...

Then the guy asked the kid if I was friends with the Abominable Snowman...

The kid laughed and said... "Mister, he IS the Abominable Snowman.."

If you knew me a little better it would probably make a lot more sense, but it's a true story... 

...lol... I guess I am turning into the Adorable Cannabisman...lol....

Funny shit Zeus.... thanks for the laugh...

And just to illustrate my story.. here is a shot of me getting ready for a day's work outside at minus 40...lol... another day in the Arctic...


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 4, 2009)

how cold of an enviroment will that type of getup withstand ........will it go past minus 40 degrees 

i have carthart with bibs and a pair of sorel boots as my hardcore gear ..of course it isnt good for under minus 20 i would think ...if that


----------



## GypsyBush (May 4, 2009)

I wear layers... always... 

The coldest ambient temperature I have seen (official weather) is -72F/-57.7C...

The coldest windchill (temp + wind) I have ever seen is -120F/-84.4C...

The coldest camping (light mountaineering tent, no heat) morning was -57F/-49.4C...

The coldest night I have spent outside with nothing but my clothes (fucking piece of shit snowmobile) was -52F/-46.6C...

Carharts work ok ...but they are not that warm... very durable though...

I usually hang my Carharts at about -30F.. and go for real Arctic gear...

As far as my boss is concerned, -45F is just another at work...


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 4, 2009)

lol dam thats crazy cold ...i plan on goin back to san diego here in about a year ..we dont even freeze down ther


----------



## GypsyBush (May 4, 2009)

It's not cold... it the Arctic...lol...

But Summers are nice... 24 hours of Sunlight.. 70 ABOVE.... fish jumpin'...


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 5, 2009)

*heeeeeeeeeere's bugs!!!!!* 
permalink

for those that care.....i'm over here my purple white widow from buydutchseeds.com

i fired up my journal again and will be chronicling the greatest comeback in  history! 

sorry i havent been around guys. i will obviously keep up with this thread and the others i post this on. we have so many successfull sog perp growers on here now. al would be proud of all of us.


----------



## Greyskull (May 5, 2009)

so what happened to albfuct?


----------



## easygrinder (May 5, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> so what happened to albfuct?


either got fed up with newbies or got fuct by the polizei


----------



## GypsyBush (May 5, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> so what happened to albfuct?





easygrinder said:


> either got fed up with newbies or got fuct by the polizei


*Al B. Gone*

Quit spreading rumors...

If you don't know the right answer... uh ... don't answer....

Thanks...


----------



## easygrinder (May 5, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> *Al B. Gone*
> 
> Quit spreading rumors...
> 
> ...



whatever 

i'll post whatever i want to post, nothing you can do about it


----------



## GypsyBush (May 5, 2009)

Sure.. very true...

Oh well...

Go on ... you can continue ...

Misinformation sucks though...

Too bad you had to bring it here... 

We like to keep things real over here..

But ... as you said.. nothing I can do about it...

Cheers...


----------



## easygrinder (May 5, 2009)

considering that al b grew quite a large amount of weed, far more than a personal consumption amount, he probably made reasonable money from growing, the fact that he has left all this behind and got a job, means he has got bored of all this, it happens to everyone, you just grow out of it,

i didn't state anything as fact, i merely said he either got bored of the newbie shit you get on here which is a good posibility for anyone with grow experience or he got fuct by the police.

you're the one that started getting all gay about it


----------



## Greyskull (May 5, 2009)

for those too lazy to floow & read the link....

thansk for the link



> Dear ladies and gents, I've been commenting and advising folks on growing their own cannabis via discussion forums since 1994, including 6 years (1999-2005) as a mentor on the now defunct but legendary Overgrow.com.
> 
> Not only is 14 years quite enough time spent on that voluntary pursuit, I have, unbeknownst to you, concurrently been a widely published albeit freelance and usually unpaid writer on several other topics including civil liberties, cyber-liberties, social justice and related matters.
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 5, 2009)

If someone asks a question...

and you do not KNOW the answer AS FACT...

Don't post a reply... it's that simple... that is how rumors get started...

We have enough myths already... if you post something you don't know here, it tells me you do it everywhere... and I think it is detrimental to all of us...

and I am not gay... but if I was it'd be none of your business...

All I am asking is to keep MIS/DISinformation out of this thread..

That's all...

I even said Please and Thank You...

Be nice... I am asking nicely again...


----------



## easygrinder (May 5, 2009)

see greyskull did it in a much better way,

you didn't have to get all anal about it, just correct me,


----------



## GypsyBush (May 5, 2009)

easygrinder said:


> considering that al b grew quite a large amount of weed, far more than a personal consumption amount, he probably made reasonable money from growing, the fact that he has left all this behind and got a job, means he has got bored of all this, it happens to everyone, you just grow out of it,


You are doing it again...

Al didn't quit his op...

He just quit babysitting forums...

He found something else to do with the time he used to put into teaching others...

All I am asking is that we keep the info on this thread accurate...

So we can come here and not question shit we read...

We have become a Community here..
and you coming in all rude and shit makes you no friend of mine... needlessly...

Come in chill out and keep it to facts... please...

I think this is the third time I have asked nicely...

What else might I do to appease this and keep it real?


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 5, 2009)

seriously.....stop it guys. it's kinda silly.

al actually posts every so often on here and other sites. he is doing well. he may post in here from time to time. either way he is fine and the op continues.


----------



## easygrinder (May 5, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You are doing it again...
> 
> Al didn't quit his op...
> 
> ...


ok, i could maybe see your point if it was grow related, but its not, so it doesn't matter a shit,


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 5, 2009)

easygrinder said:


> ok, i could maybe see your point if it was grow related, but its not, so it doesn't matter a shit,


Dude, cut the shit.
For real. Stop.


----------



## easygrinder (May 5, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Dude, cut the shit.
> For real. Stop.


sorry i don't cut shit, i pass it out my ass, but thats about it,

oh btw i feel the need to respond to everyone that tells me to do something or another, probably not favorably but thats who i am.

it could have all just died after greyskull posted, but you guys have to keep on, and then jump in when it didn't even involve you in the first place, so basically, shut up or carry on, its up to you


----------



## doogleef (May 5, 2009)

We have a mechanism for dealing with irritants like you. Reported.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 5, 2009)

Dude.. this is our home on RIU...

Please don't be disrespectful..

We all know how to do it too.. but choose not to out of respect...

How would you feel if I came to your thread and started spreading bs and being disrespectful?


----------



## easygrinder (May 5, 2009)

reported for what, a suggestion, you guys are out of your minds, you can call this your home all you want, but its not, you post here, but it belongs to someone else, nothing here is yours, you get that?


----------



## doogleef (May 5, 2009)

Ignore is a wonderful feature. I will not be bothered by you or your stupid shit any longer. Good day, sir.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 5, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Ignore is a wonderful feature. I will not be bothered by you or your stupid shit any longer. Good day, sir.



Say what?!?!?

Ignore feature?!?!? 

Do enlighten me.. please....


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 5, 2009)

easygrinder said:


> reported for what, a suggestion, you guys are out of your minds, you can call this your home all you want, but its not, you post here, but it belongs to someone else, nothing here is yours, you get that?


And you're right, this doesn't belong to anyone.
but, you notice that the regulars don't go around actin the fool?
Its not because they can't, its because it adds nothing to the mix, except more bullshit.

This isn't the fucking street holmes, you dont have to wear your gangster mask and act all hard and stubborn. 

Please, either stick around and contrbute in a positive way, or consider leaving.

Or you know, continue being a nuiscence and see how that goes for you.


----------



## doogleef (May 5, 2009)

Hi GB,

To Ignore:

Click on the username in question from the forum page and select "view public profile" from the dropdown
Click on User Menu and select Ignore user. 

Good luck buddy.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 5, 2009)

wow....this is still goin' hehehehhehe.......we just cannot behave.


----------



## bob4eva (May 5, 2009)

I was told to use hydrogen peroxide in my reservoir to prevent bacteria growth in my reservoir. How much do you think i should add per gallon of water?


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 5, 2009)

bob4eva said:


> I was told to use hydrogen peroxide in my reservoir to prevent bacteria growth in my reservoir. How much do you think i should add per gallon of water?


 depending on where you live it is hard to get these days. but 35% at 1.7 ml/l or 50% at 1 ml/l but the little brown bottles are not the answer.
treat every 2-3 days forever and you wont have issues as long as temps and all the other shit is/are right.

toodles


----------



## GypsyBush (May 5, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Hi GB,
> 
> To Ignore:
> 
> ...


WHERE?!?!?! (in a panic voice) in the user's profile is there an IGNORE button or menu?

I can't find it...



bugsrnme said:


> wow....this is still goin' hehehehhehe.......we just cannot behave.


Watch'em shut us down again...

We are bad enough.. we really don't need outside help...lol...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2009)

easygrinder said:


> reported for what, a suggestion, you guys are out of your minds, you can call this your home all you want, but its not, you post here, but it belongs to someone else, nothing here is yours, you get that?


but i do have control. it would be best if you just stopped now. thank you.


----------



## easygrinder (May 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> but i do have control. it would be best if you just stopped now. thank you.



late to the party as always, i stopped ages ago, you need to look at the people who summoned you?


i am curious though, what is it i'm supposed to stop?

i made a post and then everyone jumped in on me, you need to start looking at the others and read some of their posts, it is them who have been offensive


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2009)

easygrinder said:


> late to the party as always, i stopped ages ago, you need to look at the people who summoned you?
> 
> 
> i am curious though, what is it i'm supposed to stop?
> ...


ALL i read is the reported post. i have no desire or time to "judge" who was right or wrong. nor do i want to try to find the beginning of this "drama".

reported posts get dealt with, so whatever got you report, could you please stop? thank you. i am being as kind and polite as possible. i apologize for stepping away too long to see your argument live.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 5, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> depending on where you live it is hard to get these days. but 35% at 1.7 ml/l or 50% at 1 ml/l but the little brown bottles are not the answer.
> treat every 2-3 days forever and you wont have issues as long as temps and all the other shit is/are right.
> 
> toodles


agreed, I tend to give a little less (1 ml per g 35%) and it keeps all my reservoir nasties in check. Not to mention the added bonus of oxygenating your water.


----------



## easygrinder (May 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ALL i read is the reported post. i have no desire or time to "judge" who was right or wrong. nor do i want to try to find the beginning of this "drama".
> 
> reported posts get dealt with, so whatever got you report, could you please stop? thank you. i am being as kind and polite as possible. i apologize for stepping away too long to see your argument live.


yeah, i've no reason to get into a scrap with you, not sure what it is i have to stop, but i'll try,

i'll help you see the whole thing though, maybe then you can give me an idea of what it is i'm supposed to be stopping


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2009)

easygrinder said:


> yeah, i've no reason to get into a scrap with you, not sure what it is i have to stop, but i'll try,
> 
> i'll help you see the whole thing though, maybe then you can give me an idea of what it is i'm supposed to be stopping


stop spreading rumors about Al B. and stop jacking this thread. thank you, again.


----------



## potroast (May 5, 2009)

easygrinder said:


> whatever
> 
> i'll post whatever i want to post, nothing you can do about it



Yes, you're right, he can't do anything about it,


But I can. 


And I will if you continue to have problems with the Rollitup forums.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 5, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> agreed, I tend to give a little less (1 ml per g 35%) and it keeps all my reservoir nasties in check. Not to mention the added bonus of oxygenating your water.


I used to use nothing at all..!!! 

But I got scared...lol...

So I have been using Hygrozyme and Sensizyme when the shop is out of Hygro (all the time it seems..)

Am I mistaken that these enzymes will keep the nasties at bay?

I am currently giving the FF line a try...

I have the Tiger Bloom and all 3 solubles (additives)... plus the enzymes...

Any thoughts?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 5, 2009)

enzymes eat the dead root matter and spark new life to root growth


----------



## GypsyBush (May 5, 2009)

Do the enzymes offer any pathogen protection? do they keep the nasties away?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 5, 2009)

*In celebration of the SUN... which has returned it's warmth to the Arctic...
*​*
**Behold

Gypsy's 

Sun Flowers*
























​


----------



## Thundercat (May 5, 2009)

very pretty man, those in your garden too?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 5, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> very pretty man, those in your garden too?


Thanks! They are just getting started... I have over 100 of them around the house now...

These were started in hydroton on the ebb/flow.. under the 600...

I moved them outside to soil this weekend, it's been pretty warm here...


----------



## bob4eva (May 5, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> depending on where you live it is hard to get these days. but 35% at 1.7 ml/l or 50% at 1 ml/l but the little brown bottles are not the answer.
> treat every 2-3 days forever and you wont have issues as long as temps and all the other shit is/are right.
> 
> toodles


I have 3% hydrogen peroxide, how much should i use per gallon of water.


----------



## easygrinder (May 5, 2009)

potroast said:


> Yes, you're right, he can't do anything about it,
> 
> 
> But I can.
> ...



i don't have any problems with the forums, just some of the users decide to gang up on me, i never said anything out of line, or anything that contradicts site rules, i haven't been rude.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 5, 2009)

Gorgeous pics Gypsy!!! I love springtime so much.

easygrinder, please just drop it. Add to the conversation in some constructive way. Do you use H202 in your reservoir? Why/Why not? What do you think of Gypsys sunflowers?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 5, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Gorgeous pics Gypsy!!! I love springtime so much.


Thanks!

Yeah! I think it's on for real now... I really don't think we'll freeze again till fall now... but I have seen snow fall on every month of the year... I have been snowed and sleeted on during a Kayak trip on 4th of July Weekend...!!!

But I do think Spring is here to stay now...

We get 2 weeks of Spring, 2 monthes of Summer, 2 weeks of Fall and *9 MONTHS* of Winter...lol...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 6, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Do the enzymes offer any pathogen protection? do they keep the nasties away?


simple answer: no

however a very well colonized (bacteria?) will fight off any bad.

its much harder for the nasties to take over when the beneficials are large and incharge



if you are looking more gentle alternatives to h2o2

try Hydroguard (new name is Aquashield)
sm90
Dutchmasters Zone


----------



## GypsyBush (May 6, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> simple answer: no
> 
> however a very well colonized (bacteria?) will fight off any bad.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

And which one would be compatible with organic nutrients such as FF line of products..?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 6, 2009)

FF the tomato nutes?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 6, 2009)

I am currently using Fox Farms Tiger Bloom and the 3 solubles along with the Sensizyme right now...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 6, 2009)

i would get some different nutes other than fox farm before i start investing in enzymes.

however, i use cannazym, hydroguard and sm90


----------



## GypsyBush (May 6, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i would get some different nutes other than fox farm before i start investing in enzymes.
> 
> however, i use cannazym, hydroguard and sm90


would you please elaborate on the nutes...

now... do you use all 3 products above at the same time?

jeez... i wonder how I got this far... i have a lot to learn...lol..


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 6, 2009)

-imho, enzymes are for breaking down the root matter, i think it can also keep your roots shorts if need be. however, some products are for explosive root growth then on the other hand you spending more money to eat the dead root matter or shorten roots...so its always a catch 22

i use enzymes because i flood n drain coco in my SoG Cab....and the enzymes allow me to recycle/reuse my coco. it breaks down dead root matter and has regenerative plant extracts and stimulates micro life back into the coco when reusing it.

i also use cannazym in my aero setups if i have any medium as well... i.e. coco croutons in place of hydroton.

-i found hydroguard because yea i've heard great things about it... i only bought it to give me reason to check out a hydro shop around town... (i was hella pussy showing my face, but wanted to see what they offered) so i grabbed some hydroguard because i heard all the good raving about it.

my two cents: its the bomb...especially if you have somewhat high res temps and dont wanna use h2o2. Its like an 'organic' h2o2... (analogy in reference to the way they market organics as gentle and better). The hydroguard contains all kinda beneficial bacteria to fight off shit. This is what i meant by if you let the bacteria colonize there is no way bad bacteria will take over...if they do...it must be one bad bitch.

-sm90 i've found out about this cuz i wanted to get rid of my annoying gnat problem. sm90 is just all around good. its made up of mostly oils soooo fully natural shit. its a wetting agent amongst other things. it also helps to keep my pump lines and sprayer lines clean and lubed. another thing i like about it...when i do add to the res...i can see noticeable new root growth....sm90 is a root system maintenance 'nute' and its also like an enzyme but not. its like h2o2 and hydroguard but its not. almost a mixture of all three products


soooo to answer your question....it depends on which growing method i decide, that will dictate if i use all 3 additives


and keep in mind...all this complex shit isnt needed. however in certain situation, imho...i believe its hella beneficial especially if you dont have the money to buy a res chiller for the res....sometimes you really can get by, by just adding some h2o2, some hydroguard or sm90 whatever nute/additive you like and experimenting can give you answers beyond anything i can tell ya

thas what i do...just heavy experimenting in my lab


----------



## brucetree (May 6, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> depending on where you live it is hard to get these days. but 35% at 1.7 ml/l or 50% at 1 ml/l but the little brown bottles are not the answer.
> treat every 2-3 days forever and you wont have issues as long as temps and all the other shit is/are right.
> 
> toodles



http://www.dfwx.com/h2o2.htm

if you want hydrogen peroxide..


----------



## Return of the Spork (May 6, 2009)

Be careful, that place has been known to short people.


----------



## Return of the Spork (May 6, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Hi GB,
> 
> To Ignore:
> 
> ...


I wish I knew that a long time ago. Kinda hard to find in the forum style I am using. I never rep, but thats worth it lol.


----------



## Greyskull (May 6, 2009)

hey loud blunts.. you're using the canna line of goodies.... couple of Q's for you regarding sm90...

do you keep airstones in your res at all?
when you add sm90 to the res, does the rez stay nice and clear & clean, or does it gunk up and get all gross?

mahalos


----------



## GypsyBush (May 6, 2009)

Thanks LB... I appreciate the help...

My res is super duper cool... maybe even too cool... when I fill it fresh, 15 seconds under water and your hand will hurt for over a minute.. it's cold glacier water... really cold... but it does warm up in the room of course...

I use close to 200 gallons of solution in my op, I like big res. because they are more stable, and I do not need to top off... and it stays cooler longer...

I can be gone for a week with no weird fluctuations.. just a steady and slow rise or fall of pH depending on what additive I have in there...

I have never used any pathogen control... I used to use a BLOOM JUICE.. and that was all...

Here recently I have switched to FF... but you say to change it..?

It's no biggie, I can totally put something different in there next week...lol..

But I am curious, you are the first to say something...


----------



## bob4eva (May 6, 2009)

What do you guys think about germinating in paper towels until roots form and then put directly into net pots filled with hydroton clay pebbles. It usually takes about a week before i see roots in paper towels. Any suggestions.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 6, 2009)

bob4eva said:


> What do you guys think about germinating in paper towels until roots form and then put directly into net pots filled with hydroton clay pebbles. It usually takes about a week before i see roots in paper towels. Any suggestions.


I think it would be tricky to keep the seedling in place I imagine... 

Those are some big gaps in between the clay balls...

I don't know what you are doing, but for most purposes, rapid rooter plugs are an easy way to sprout seeds for hydro...

Hope this helps...


----------



## Greyskull (May 6, 2009)

the 1"x1" rockwool cubes are easy to use also for sprouting beans....


----------



## bob4eva (May 6, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> the 1"x1" rockwool cubes are easy to use also for sprouting beans....


 I put the seeds in 1.5 rockwool cubes, and put the cubes in an empty reservoir(germination chamber....lol) in a dark room. I put on the lid, and left space for air to come in, i have the fan running and no lights. Is this good.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 6, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> hey loud blunts.. you're using the canna line of goodies.... couple of Q's for you regarding sm90...
> 
> do you keep airstones in your res at all?
> when you add sm90 to the res, does the rez stay nice and clear & clean, or does it gunk up and get all gross?
> ...


no air stones at all sir (of course i still have some on deck as i used to be fan, but i shy away from using them now)

air injection, imho introduces spores and all kinda airborne shit into your res causing wild EC and pH fluctuation

when i add the sm90 it does leave traces and such...i know when i pull my sm90 from the closet it pours out whiteish in cold temps... so yea it kinda gunks up a little bit. however i do run magdrive pumps with stock prefilters.... i love em


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 6, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks LB... I appreciate the help...
> 
> My res is super duper cool... maybe even too cool... when I fill it fresh, 15 seconds under water and your hand will hurt for over a minute.. it's cold glacier water... really cold... but it does warm up in the room of course...
> 
> ...




with your super cold temps, you barely need to use any pathogen control. cold temps inhibits growth enough 

you switched from what to FF?

i just dont like FF tomato nutes   too thick for my liking. The homie FilthyFletch is the only person i know who still uses FF...other than that..its folks who havent used/tried others.

I blv you can unlock full potential finding a good set of nutes.

lights, enviro, food (nutes) make up big time yield (of course strain capabilities as well)

but hell if it aint broke... i guess dont try to fix it... but FF? yuck imho sorry 

i say your nute game depends on what you wanna spend. a simple gh3 will take care of you.

if you wanna get fancy, let me know


----------



## Greyskull (May 6, 2009)

thanks LB for the 411


----------



## doogleef (May 6, 2009)

FF nutes do not have enough mg in it, imho. I love the FFOF soil, though. I use FF GrowBig as a veg nute but i have to supplement epsom. As far as the texture it is a lot thinner than the GH Flora series I am using. lol. I'm looking at the new humbolt oneness. I like 1 part base nutes. I'm in the lazy stoner camp.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 6, 2009)

me too.....i wanna buy i big ass jug and be done with it......god damned needy ass plants.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 6, 2009)

Well... 

I used to use NSR Greenleaves Bloom & Grow Juices, plus their Boost...







I believe they are full synthetic... and I had great results... but I used them long enough to judge if switching would make a difference...

So I am on the second res of FF...

I would love to find THE nutrients for my op, but I only know enough to pick the pretty packages..lol..

I have seen Humbolt's line .. looks real pretty...lol...

So indulge me...

Knowing what you know...

What would be the ultimate nute regime...??

AND...

Are the enzymes supposed to suppress algae formation on my trays?

I would love to go back to flooding 12x a day, but the algae gets a little nasty... even with the panda covers...

Thanks a lot guys... this is really an area that I have much to improve on...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)

if you wanna go all out


go with House & Garden 

that is my next nute im going to switch to.

probably my primary nute


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)

NOTHING will suppress algae...lol nor mold.

my contact at the water plant has schooled me on this...

you can fight and fight and fight, you can never fully eradicate algae and mold

something to keep your trays at bay would be to get some h2o2, and whip up a say bottle...and spray your res trays every few days whenever you gazing at the plants or something. therefore it doesnt really get mixed in the with nutes and you can still keep it at bay


----------



## Greyskull (May 7, 2009)

what about the GH/Lucas formula folks rave about?
anyone know how that holds up vs canna or h&g?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)

im using a modified formula of gh3 as we speak right now with hammerhead. (in my aero)

i stick with canna for my coco right now anyway


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)

the modified im using is Rez Dawg's formula of gh3

based on 63 day cycle

day1-14

6mL micro
9mL bloom

day 15-21

6mL micro
9mL bloom
7mL Kool Bloom (however, i dont use this....i use hammerhead pk 9/18 and canna's pk 13/14 for my coco plants)

day 22-28

9mL Bloom

day 29-35

9mL Bloom
7mL Kool-Bloom (again, i dont use this)

day 36-52

9mL Bloom

after that.....flush


----------



## doogleef (May 7, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> what about the GH/Lucas formula folks rave about?
> anyone know how that holds up vs canna or h&g?


Lucas/GH is an awesome basic nutrient system. Cheap and easy. Works pretty damn well too. I am adding koolbloom this round by bottle directions just to see the difference. 

I am a firm believer in environment over nutrient. 
As long as the base nute gives everything the plant needs (including mg) and you can play OPTIONALLY with whatever additives work with your system then go for it. Being forced to but additives to get base nutes pisses me off. PBP is for just that reason imho ... anyway ... rambling... medicated

The factors of light, ventilation, o2 in the roots and Co2 in the air are much bigger factors than the nutes you use.


----------



## Return of the Spork (May 7, 2009)

I admit I didn't research very heavily. I ended up going with AN Sensi 2 Part. Haven't been doing any additives other than hygrozyme. Don't really have much to compare with because I am constantly doing different strains. But once I decide on the few, I really want to optimize.

How does AN rank as far as "base nutes" go. Any known deficiencies?


----------



## Greyskull (May 7, 2009)

I am thinking about giving the GH/lucas formula a try in my 3x3 under the 600.... kind of my "experimental table", if you will.
GH costs soooooo much less than canna & H&G & AN.... and its so "chemmy", too....


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> I admit I didn't research very heavily. I ended up going with AN Sensi 2 Part. Haven't been doing any additives other than hygrozyme. Don't really have much to compare with because I am constantly doing different strains. But once I decide on the few, I really want to optimize.
> 
> How does AN rank as far as "base nutes" go. Any known deficiencies?



call AN and ask them how their basic nute compares to gh3.

you will find they are damn near the same


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> I am thinking about giving the GH/lucas formula a try in my 3x3 under the 600.... kind of my "experimental table", if you will.
> GH costs soooooo much less than canna & H&G & AN.... and its so "chemmy", too....



hehe chemmy shemmy!!!

i guess thas what they make flush for huh?

do you flush kind sir?


----------



## Greyskull (May 7, 2009)

yeah i know the flush is supposed to take care of all the built up stuff...
always give my coco a good 4-6 days of plain old h2o (ph'd, of course)

i think the $40 for the 3 x Ls + KB might be a fair amount to spend on a experimental crop...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)

look what i found:

http://www.humboldtwholesale.com/files/upload/PricePerRun_Worksheet_08.pdf


----------



## GypsyBush (May 7, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> look what i found:
> 
> http://www.humboldtwholesale.com/files/upload/PricePerRun_Worksheet_08.pdf


SWEET!!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)

awesome, thanks for making it bigger


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)

i also didnt realize my gh3 was so expensive.

but then again i dont use all the additives


----------



## Greyskull (May 7, 2009)

thats what I am needing to find out... is GH - additives better than can/h&g+ additives?????
cause that could be some savings as long as the quality remianed. QUALITY IS THE MAIN CONCERN I HAVE though extraquantity good be nice if the quality level drop is not too substantial....


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)

i dont think anything GH is touching anything H & G


----------



## doogleef (May 7, 2009)

take the florashield out of that equation and GH is the least expensive by quite a bit. I love my chemicals. I grow weed not enzymes. 

AN 3-part is over-priced. I've heard good things bout the sensi-2 part but it is pricey. 

Greyskull. Start with the Lucas/GH formula and go from there. Use the FloraNovaBloom at 8ml/gallon. Thats it. It won't do you wrong. You can add whatever but you do *not* have to.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)

calm down buddy

my opinion was asked for so i gave. no need for the 'i grow weed, not enzymes' smart ass comment. that is the second time you've said that and yes i feel that was a cheap shot...as nobody asked/talked about enzymes except for me and GB, not greyskull. with all due respect, growing enzymes????? where they do that at?

i've explained my reasons for using enzymes. i reuse my coco. and enzymes allow me to. do i knock your dirt? i wont go on about negatives about soil/dirt. its all relative bro. calm down...50 million ways to skin the cannabis cat. No need to force one way or the other...nor any need to knock another alternative (ESPECIALLY, if you have not tried it yourself).


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 7, 2009)

i like a good sterile grow.....i know its soooo posh to love organic blablabla......i have shot down everyone that tried to tell me they could tell the difference. some nicely. others, not so much. my widow will hold weight with any sativa dominant strain around. you can hardly beat the resin production and the taste and high is off the charts. all chemical. all except hygrozyme. dammit i like the shit and swear it made a difference in all the areas. so enzymes are ok in my book. but to each his own. i dont care how it gets done. i just want it to be the best it can be.


----------



## Greyskull (May 7, 2009)

"chems" don't bother me as much as the concentration of them... I like using canna because the concetrations are damn near organic.
but i figure "what the hell" its only gonna cost me peanuts to finish this run of Grape Romulan (start of week 2) with the GH + KB. 
but maybe i'll smoke a bowl before i head to shop in the am and change my mind and decide to keep riding the canna bus...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 7, 2009)

I found this...

But I don't know shit.. so what's your take on this article?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 7, 2009)

and what about this thing... anyone familiar?

http://hydroinnovations.com/product3.htm


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I found this...
> 
> But I don't know shit.. so what's your take on this article?




nice find.

exactly what i've been saying ALL along


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> and what about this thing... anyone familiar?
> 
> http://hydroinnovations.com/product3.htm


i didnt tell ya im sticking one of these in the SoG cab?

putting a 1k in a 2x4 cab 

those things are bad ass. they also double as an a/c unit for cooling your grow area


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2009)

the only downfall is the huge chiller needed.


i like those guys over at hydro innovations, imma fan of all their neat cool grow gadgets. they come up with some creative shit.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i didnt tell ya im sticking one of these in the SoG cab?
> 
> putting a 1k in a 2x4 cab
> 
> those things are bad ass. they also double as an a/c unit for cooling your grow area


I guess I missed it...

Now.. they work so good if you have cold ass water...

The site says...

"Water approximately 20 degrees cooler than the room temp will reduce or even eliminate the need for a/c "

If you want to keep the temps in the mid 70s, it means you need mid 50s water.. and that is what the website says... you know.. best scenario type of marketing...

So either you use a chiller of some sorts (which means more power being used... possibly lots more) or you live in a place where the water is super cold...

What's your solution?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i like a good sterile grow.....i know its soooo posh to love organic blablabla......i have shot down everyone that tried to tell me they could tell the difference. some nicely. others, not so much. my widow will hold weight with any sativa dominant strain around. you can hardly beat the resin production and the taste and high is off the charts. all chemical. all except hygrozyme. dammit i like the shit and swear it made a difference in all the areas. so enzymes are ok in my book. but to each his own. i dont care how it gets done. i just want it to be the best it can be.


if anybody really knows Loudblunts, they will know that im a firm blv'r that true organic hydro is just not possible. you can have 'organic based hydro nutes' but its just not possible.

its also too much of a headache.

but bugs, just like you pointed out without even realizing it. you have found the *wonders* of enzymes, whether it helps your root system, 'cleans' and/or allows you to reuse your medium....you've found a product that works for you.

im by far in the organic camp by a long shot. so lets make that very clear... im just not down for using nukes (h2o2) all the time when i can use alternatives (enzymes and beneficial bacteria aka hydroguard)


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

So... other than creating the enzymes, we like beneficial bacteria because if they are not there, the punks will move in to the unoccupied space?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I guess I missed it...
> 
> Now.. they work so good if you have cold ass water...
> 
> ...


you will need a chiller. passive chilling just will not work. only product that passive chilling works on is their hydrogen watercooled co2 thing...and even then you need a res of 100 gallons plus. the 1000watts of heat transferred in the water will just be too much for passive cooling, well i think so...but i guess everybody's mileage will vary

the most optimal method is 25-40 gallon res with a 1/4 (1/3optimal) hp res chiller, putting an icebox per each 1000watter.

it may seem over the top, and initial overhead may be deep. but when you look at a/c cooling cost vs res chiller cooling cost, you are winning alot more. It kills 2 birds with 1 stone, completely removing heat off the 1000watter and keeping your grow area 10 degrees higher than the water chiller set temps. This also allows you to add more lights without worry about heat.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> So... other than creating the enzymes, we like beneficial bacteria because if they are not there, the punks will move in to the unoccupied space?


tbh, i didnt know my cannazym was a bacteria that created enzymes, i thought it was just enzymes.

i use enzymes to reuse and recycle my coco medium

as far as beneficial bacteria.... i like those because i ran outta h2o2 and that was my only other option at the time.... I also found out that h2o2 wasnt the only thing that could keep pathogens at bay. Turned out a rack of beneficial bacteria reside in hydroguard and keep all that root rot and stuff at bay

and last but not least, your theory is right too. the punks can and will move into an 'unoccupied space' if ya will. however it is more difficult for bad to takeover when alot of the good has colonized and vice versa


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

I see...

I have access to really, really cold water... comes out of the pipe without the need for a pump... not sure what the flow is, but I could easily "exchange to waste"... with just a bit of plumbing...


but then again, if I want AC, I can just open the window...lol...

Thanks for sharing.. If I am ever in a hot place, I will totally DIY a few of those... it is just a radiator after all... lol..

Cheers...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

Holy shit! chillers are a thousand bucks?!?!?!?

and pull 800 + watts?????

That is crazy!!!!

But I guess cooling is not cheap... shit.. neither is heating... I have paid up to $12 a gallon for heating fuel... (diesel)... and we run stoves 9 months of the year... plus the woodstove...lol... not funny, but I am still LOLing....


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2009)

LOL!!!

yea...well i found a 1/3hp chiller for like 500 on sale.

it only pulls 5 amps 

plus i just want some more cool gadgets


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2009)

dude on icmag uses a swimming pool in the back yard LOL!!!

he says his work so well...almost too cold in his room at lights off

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=2230131&postcount=78

he has a very clean setup


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

another post worth quoting... kinda re-inforcing the poin.. i guess..lol...



BCtrippin said:


> http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage~PageAlias~chillers__index.html
> 
> This is what you would be looking for. Something like a 1/2 or 3/4 HP chiller would be overkill for 1-2 lights, but would leave a TON of room for expantion to watercool anything in the grow room. Lights, Res, Intake, Exhaust. All could be ran off 1 single chiller to replace the AC all together.
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

all I can say is WOW....



Cotyledons said:


> Update, there is a small quantity of heat exchangers for the top of the HydroGen.
> 
> Here are a couple shots of a grow using Ice Boxes , they are working so well that the room can actually made too cold! Remember that you must have the air go through the reflector then blow through the Ice Box , not through the Ice box first.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> another post worth quoting... kinda re-inforcing the poin.. i guess..lol...



thas funny...the same dude a few weeks ago doubting me and the icebox concept.

i guess he's seen the light and jumped on the bandwagon.


----------



## BCtrippin (May 8, 2009)

Man I love that!! That Totally solves the major issue for me with the water cooling. I was thinking you would need a radiator and vortex style fan for Every Light...all those fans would be loud and pull a lot of power....But fuck...I didnt even think of running lights in line.. ... 1 fan on the end but putting just radiators between each light, that would be perfect!


----------



## BCtrippin (May 8, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> thas funny...the same dude a few weeks ago doubting me and the icebox concept.
> 
> i guess he's seen the light and jumped on the bandwagon.


Hey man, I was never doubting you... You just sparked my interest in these.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

LB said:


> i guess he's seen the light and jumped on the bandwagon.



I believe we have ALL seen the light(s).. with the pretty blue and red hoses...lol

I love it!!!


----------



## doogleef (May 8, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> calm down buddy
> 
> my opinion was asked for so i gave. no need for the 'i grow weed, not enzymes' smart ass comment. that is the second time you've said that and yes i feel that was a cheap shot...as nobody asked/talked about enzymes except for me and GB, not greyskull. with all due respect, growing enzymes????? where they do that at?
> 
> i've explained my reasons for using enzymes. i reuse my coco. and enzymes allow me to. do i knock your dirt? i wont go on about negatives about soil/dirt. its all relative bro. calm down...50 million ways to skin the cannabis cat. No need to force one way or the other...nor any need to knock another alternative (ESPECIALLY, if you have not tried it yourself).





doogleef said:


> take the florashield out of that equation and GH is the least expensive by quite a bit. I love my chemicals. I grow weed not enzymes.
> 
> AN 3-part is over-priced. I've heard good things bout the sensi-2 part but it is pricey.
> 
> Greyskull. Start with the Lucas/GH formula and go from there. Use the FloraNovaBloom at 8ml/gallon. Thats it. It won't do you wrong. You can add whatever but you do *not* have to.


Wow. Still love you, LB. Here is some cream fer that chapped ass of yers. 

It was in no way a crack at how you choose to grow. Just an off-hand comment that was not directed at anyone. Just my opinion. I was giving it just like you. You like the targeted approach, I just nuke it all. Either way we get killer bud. 

I do suggest removing the tight panties though, bro.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

well, we hashed that one out... lol..

How about these...uh... pH mini doser 

http://www.amhydro.com/index.php/Grower-Gear/pH-Mini-Doser.html

Any Thoughts???




*Isn&#8217;t it about time to unchain yourself from your nutrient reservoir?*





Introducing the AutoGrow pH Mini-Doser controller. This little beauty begins life as a simple and inexpensive nutrient pH monitor that gives you a continuous readout of your nutrient's pH levels. With standard features such as a built-in alarm, temperature compensation and an easy-to-read LCD display, the pH Mini-Doser is an excellent value. 
The pH Mini-Doser may be used as a simple pH monitor or by adding solenoid valves or pumps (available as a complete kit), it becomes a fully functional dosing system. The controller senses fluctuations in pH and will add either acid or alkali (to lower or raise the pH).


----------



## doogleef (May 8, 2009)

Hey Gypsy, 

That would be cool if you are anal about ph. Mine wanders from 5.5-6.1 with no worries so a doser to keep it at 5.8 seems a little overkill but there are those who say 5.8 always, like Al B.


----------



## BCtrippin (May 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> well, we hashed that one out... lol..
> 
> How about these...uh... pH mini doser
> 
> ...


I want one.

Im going to be building the ultimate fresh water res once I get my mortgage. This will help a lot.


It takes a long time to RO water, so I would like to have a large amount of fresh ROed water at all times.

Its a pretty simple concept. I will have a RO and charcoal filter hooked up. strait to my main Fresh water res. I will use a dual float valve system, one will just be redundant, or will be for an overflow to a second res.

With this little bad boy though I will be able to have a Constant PH at all times. Very nice find. I like the dosing kit too, genius.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

I just hate going up and down stairs with my leg screwed up like this...

I am at a point that the only thing that changes in the 2 weeks is the pH...

I would love to just shut the door and forget about it for a change... lol...

I am experimenting with redundant pumps for my trays... in case of failure... I have had 2 pumps crap out already...

The eco pumps I have can be connected in series so I am putting...

pump A >>>> pump B >>>>> T fitting>>>> trays

So if either pump fails, the other will still fill the trays...

Any suggestions on that plan?


----------



## BCtrippin (May 8, 2009)

Seems pretty strait forward, as long as it pump A wont stress pump B if pump A fails.

It would be pretty shitty if one failed and seized up and put stress on the second one and just cause it to fail.

Are they designed to be able to put inline like that?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Hey Gypsy,
> 
> That would be cool if you are anal about ph. Mine wanders from 5.5-6.1 with no worries so a doser to keep it at 5.8 seems a little overkill but there are those who say 5.8 always, like Al B.


okay my fault. ill take your word for it.

and btw GB, i quoted this cuz doogleef is right..lol

wow...all that shit is nice and dreamy, but i have no money for that shit yet and i couldnt imagine lacing each 4 res with one of those..... talking 4-5 grand easy.

get your nutes in check and nutes will stabilize. promise you. sometimes i dont even check my pH for two days cuz i know its stablized


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

i can go 2 days no problem too...

I'm just dreaming... and learning...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2009)

dont get me wrong, if this medical thing goes off and i have to care for more than a few patients?

im sure they will raise/invest more than enough overhead for my setup.


5-10 patients investing easy means 10-15 grand OP

shit, i just wanna grow the shit, ill teach/show/learn/experiment all day


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

And yeah the pumps are set up for that...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2009)

can someone let me know the best position for a dehumidifier?

up top? down bottom?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

If you have air circulation within the op, it should not matter...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

So here are a few more shots of everything before I erase them all again...lol...











































































































































How's that for a newb?


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 8, 2009)

Daaaaaaaamn gypsy, you've been busy!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2009)

ill say


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

It's the same set up...lol...

The plants just grew... hahahaha....


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

wish I didn't get so scared when I post pictures,,,lol...


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 8, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> if anybody really knows Loudblunts, they will know that im a firm blv'r that true organic hydro is just not possible. you can have 'organic based hydro nutes' but its just not possible.
> 
> its also too much of a headache.
> 
> ...





LoudBlunts said:


> tbh, i didnt know my cannazym was a bacteria that created enzymes, i thought it was just enzymes.
> 
> i use enzymes to reuse and recycle my coco medium
> 
> ...


 h202 i got from al........i am ignorant but steadily learning about the other ioptions like you have mentioned. thank you



LoudBlunts said:


> can someone let me know the best position for a dehumidifier?
> 
> up top? down bottom?


as high up as you can get it? it works almost twice as fast in my op up high than it does on the floor. i forget the scientific shit, but i promise.
jesus i had to read like 4 or 5 pages just to catch up from yesterday. you people talk too much.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2009)

ahhhhh, so i can hang from my tent's roof?

even sweeter!!!

im looking at one of those peltier models

i seen one at targets for like 40 bucks.

those peltier ones work too?

 thanks


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> If you have air circulation within the op, it should not matter...





bugsrnme said:


> as high up as you can get it? it works almost twice as fast in my op up high than it does on the floor. i forget the scientific shit, but i promise.
> jesus i had to read like 4 or 5 pages just to catch up from yesterday. you people talk too much.


Makes sense , I suppose, Hot air can hold more moisture than cold air (dewpoint).. but I would have to say that the difference would be small in a small room...


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 8, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> ahhhhh, so i can hang from my tent's roof?
> 
> even sweeter!!!
> 
> ...


not sure about the model, or any for that matter. mine is a 30 pint and it keeps almost 200 square feet at any point i want it from 40-70 24 hours a day. but i have a window unit a.c. and the deehumidifier running 24/7 room temp ranges from 70-76 24/7. its a god damned wonderland in that fuckin space.



GypsyBush said:


> Makes sense , I suppose, Hot air can hold more moisture than cold air (dewpoint).. but I would have to say that the difference would be small in a small room...


 i agree ....i guess i should have shut up. i didnt realise you two were talking about a small space.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

We weren't, I am assuming no one here has a warehouse...

I am the one jumping in and giving opinions...

Hey did you see the article on the Bacteria and Enzymes I posted?

What's your take?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

Take a peek at these..

Same strain, same res...

MH vs HPS...


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 8, 2009)

well i posted on it there, but i am a newb myself when it comes to that shit....lol....al said no i said ok and h2o2 was it for me and was always perfect. always. then i cant get the shit no more and i try nothing......it was bad. then hygrozyme. and holy shit batman my roots in the dome and the cloner and all the tables were fucking neon white like in sin city and the plants took on a healthy deep green and then i ran out and it sucked again.....lmfao, i suck so hard sometimes my ears whistle. but ya good article and i'm learning as we go and so far i like enzymes, and btw hygrozyme is compatable with h2o2 in small doses. which is all i ever used anyway so if i ever get to where i can re-up with the h2o2 on a larger scale then i will but i'll stick with hygro either way.


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 8, 2009)

Looking very nice.....


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

I found the one on H2O2 as well...

and a few more ...

I'll try to keep them all together...



































































[/quote]


----------



## DeweyKox (May 8, 2009)

Dam that's slot to take in, im high. But so far, here is how I started growing. It's all based off Al's, but with additives.

First 8 months of growing House and Garden Aqua Flakes A&B, Multi-Zyme (H&G), Drip Clean (H&G), H202(35%). I have learned that adding 6ml of H202 is too much. I mean, don't get me wrong, I got great results vs. when I grew with soil, but have since modified my formula to get better results. 

I then changed the amounts of H202 to half that strength, and added an additive called Bud-XL (H&G). The bud growth so far has seem to dam near double. House & Garden has there nutrients and additives created to a T. Since I was already using Multi-Zyme and Bud XL(enzyme processes to extract sugars), I figured after researching and asking my shop since there pro's and always recommend H&G, I cut down on H202 but keep it in the rez to keep it somewhat clean from everything else as far as bad gunk in the trunk!

That is what I have concluded so far growing hydro and my mixes in the tank. Hope that helps!


----------



## Greyskull (May 8, 2009)

i wonder if the drip clean can help keep recirculating reserviors gunk & build up free...

my buddy uses H&G and has sworn by it for years. he e&f in rockwool cubes..... he grows buds the size of a person's head... seriously, size 7 colas!
granted its not one of "the finer" smokes to partake of but he sure grows big fat colas.

he switched to AN's conny line per suggestion & "free" hook up from the hydro shop owner. ran a cycle of it, told me he wasn't happy with the results, and went back and H&G.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

So I did a partial harvest on one of the trays...

The stash is getting low, so it's time to do some drying...

I didn't weigh them wet, but I know this will be my lowest yield so far....

These are some of the clones that I accidentally spilled some of my miniaturizing potion on, so while they are not full blown miniatures, they are pretty dang small...lol...

I expect no more than 10g each on average.. and that sucks!!!

Anyways.. here is the drying rack...


----------



## Greyskull (May 10, 2009)

i likey those racks gypsy!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

Really?!?!

It's a piece of string with some window screens from the hardware store and clothe pins to hold it together...

It's about as hoky as it gets...lol...

But thanks! lol... they work...

Here is a question for you or anyone else around....

What is the ideal temperature and humidity to properly dry your buds..?

I have control, I just don't know what's best...

Thanks!


----------



## Greyskull (May 10, 2009)

70-75f, 40-50rh
darkness is preferred...
5-7 days should be good to go.

what works for me anyways....


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

Thanks!

It's a wardrobe, so it's dark..

I have a heater running on a thermostat inside, a circulating fan and an exhaust fan...

Last I checked it was 78F 50%rh... 

These conditions will usually be ready for the jar in 3 to 4 days... not 7 ...

Humm.. I wonder what gives.. I must be starting my cure still a little wet, eh?!?!


----------



## Greyskull (May 10, 2009)

nah man whe the buds break off the branches they're dry.
I've had it happen in 4 days in the summer... winter time is a little longer for me.
some folks swear "7 DAYS OR YOUR SHIT IS WET"... well thats BS you and I both know.

hey are you blowing your fans directly on your drying buds?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

Nope.. it's pointed at the wall where it goes every direction...

and it is a really weak fan.. just to move the air around a bit...

And I like to jar my buds a hair early and have a slightly longer cure...

The first time I burp my jarsm the buds almost feel soggy again..lol...

Instead of closing and burping once a day, 

I start by closing the jar for a bit every day and then leaving it open,,,

Until it gets to the opposite,,,

Stays shut with a burp every so often,,lol

I know.. fucking crazy..lol...


----------



## BCtrippin (May 10, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I know.. fucking crazy..lol...


Not really... It's just a longer cure, Nothing wrong with that . You will just end up with more consistent buds.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

LOL...

But then again... sometimes I just throw a bud next to the toaster oven for a few and smoke it green ans wet...lol...

Anymore I just grab a jar of trim and run some through the screen...

Even dried trim will kick your ass if you top it with Kief...lol....


----------



## NASTYRUDEDOGG (May 10, 2009)

benson said:


> what is a tds meter,i here its sumfin 2 do wit saving electric,is that tru.i hav a 2 man camping tent,cud i grow my marowana in that.what is rockwool,is it a tipe of hard cotton wool.how much soil do i put i my 5L pots


 Is this dude serious? What the fuck is this shit?! I'm sorry, not to be rude or anything but, come on! So many things are wrong with this guy, but I just love to read this post and laugh! Funny ass shit!


----------



## BCtrippin (May 10, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Even dried trim will kick your ass if you top it with Kief...lol....


Anything will kick your ass if you top it with kief...lol...hell if you have the kief you dont even need the trim..


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

The trim just keeps it from going through the hole in the bowl..lol..


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 10, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Really?!?!
> 
> It's a piece of string with some window screens from the hardware store and clothe pins to hold it together...
> 
> ...


 mine's done in 3 days....4 tops. my dryer is in my flowering room so it is in a place that stays a pretty constant 75. the humidity is around 50 most of the time. and mine is made out of wood. up off the floor. i just built a carpenter buddy of mine an aerocloner for his regular garden and he is making me a new dryer that is 4' tall and 2' wide and 18" deep with 8 racks with a door. a hole in the bottom and top with an inlet fan on the bottom and exit fan up top. will post pics in the journal when i get it all together in there.......very ugly in the room right now. other than having too many clones.



NASTYRUDEDOGG said:


> Is this dude serious? What the fuck is this shit?! I'm sorry, not to be rude or anything but, come on! So many things are wrong with this guy, but I just love to read this post and laugh! Funny ass shit!


 i guess that must have been a long time ago. dont remember that one, but ya i'm sure they were playing.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 10, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> The trim just keeps it from going through the hole in the bowl..lol..


 my trim keeps the locals safe from me when i run out in between harvests. i got one in the dryer now but to keep from smoking wet bud i finished off my scissor hash and those trim leaves (when not used for hash) fry and smoke within the day. and i spose i should gring my bud more but i never get kief....never. kinda bums me out.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2009)

trim turns into midgrade brick 

they love it.

hehe


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2009)

bugs.... if you dont mind sir, can you keep me posted on that dryer? im working to renew/rebuild mines now


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 10, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> trim turns into midgrade brick
> 
> they love it.
> 
> hehe


 what does that mean? i feel like i'm missin' out



LoudBlunts said:


> bugs.... if you dont mind sir, can you keep me posted on that dryer? im working to renew/rebuild mines now


 sure can.......i will do pics on my journal as soon as he finishes it. but any/all info/help you need ....no problem. i have my wooden one on the floor (well, up a couple inches) but it only has one big looooong screen in it. so i wanted to go higher instead of wider. actually made be start to look at my room a lil bit diffenently. there is so much wasted space in there. $$ first then new ideas.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2009)

i think i want to work up something like this...i only have room for a long, skinny bud dryer as i dont have much floor space left. the tubberware bud dryer must be retired.

that will be about 17" x 17" and im not sure of the height yet, maybe 5-7' tall?

will have a 4" exhaust fan with a carbon filter up top, a passive intake down low with a regular filter that you use for the house central a/c.

i will hang colas up top, and popcorn on screens down bottom.

my only concern may be possibility of uneven drying. thoughts?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2009)

and what i meant was.... you said you need something to keep your people at bay when you run out... me too

i just use and compress dry trim and when its compressed, it looks like a midgrade (shake) weed brick hahaha


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 10, 2009)

> LoudBlunts said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


mine is being constructed so i can add racks or take em out. so i could adjust it. you should do that as well. cause we will have to find our own sweet spots for even drying. but ya ......liluns on da bottom and bigguns up top should do the trick every time. i'm lucky enough not to need the filter. its in the flower room, so the air gets handled through that system.






oh ya.....do you guys wash or do anything to your curing jars in between batches? i just got done pruning some ladies. took quite a few fan leaves off this time. i never do that but i wanna see if it helps or hurts. read too many fights over this subject.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 10, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> > and what i meant was.... you said you need something to keep your people at bay when you run out... me too
> 
> 
> i meant to protect them from my inner asshole.
> ...


and shame on you, i'm telling gypsy.......oh man are you gonna get a talkin to.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> mine is being constructed so i can add racks or take em out. so i could adjust it. you should do that as well. cause we will have to find our own sweet spots for even drying. but ya ......liluns on da bottom and bigguns up top should do the trick every time. i'm lucky enough not to need the filter. its in the flower room, so the air gets handled through that system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea im going to make them adjustable...they are like drawer slides, without the drawer slides, just a lip or wood, brad nailed to hold the tray which holds the colas...that way i can move the cola trays around to ensure even drying or if i only need just one or two drying racks for main colas either way, you have a point of flexibility and adjustment. great point.

my 4" is a 200cfm fan i blv....


----------



## DeweyKox (May 10, 2009)

I just made hash last night for the first time! Yeaaaa! Used the old Silk Screen method. Took a while to do half my trimmings that I have saved up, but I have a nice quarter and a nickel size shape! Have not tried it yet, trying to figure out how I will smoke it. I gave away my bong, and only have a vap, or roll an joint. I need to buy some swisher grapes soon. I think I will try heated up the knife. I just want a pure hash hit and see what it does. The hash was made out of 3 different strians, so it should be interesting!  smoking tonight! Will keep ya posted. I have never seen/made/smoked hash.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> and shame on you, i'm telling gypsy.......oh man are you gonna get a talkin to.



hehe


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 10, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> I just made hash last night for the first time! Yeaaaa! Used the old Silk Screen method. Took a while to do half my trimmings that I have saved up, but I have a nice quarter and a nickel size shape! Have not tried it yet, trying to figure out how I will smoke it. I gave away my bong, and only have a vap, or roll an joint. I need to buy some swisher grapes soon. I think I will try heated up the knife. I just want a pure hash hit and see what it does. The hash was made out of 3 different strians, so it should be interesting!  smoking tonight! Will keep ya posted. I have never seen/made/smoked hash.


somebody's gonna get fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucked up.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 10, 2009)

anyone on the jars?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2009)

what about em?


----------



## DeweyKox (May 10, 2009)

Thanks bugs, thats what I needed to hear!


----------



## orzz (May 10, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> anyone on the jars?


I wash my jars with "Dr. Bronner's Magic All-in-One Soaps".
What's not to like about 'em? Nothin'. Dilute for any use. Depends on how much you dilute it. Been using it since I was teenager. It was what was taken on hiking/camping trips. It is organic and biodegradable. The Peppermint is perfect for a swim in chilly Sierra streams or lakes and in the sauna ....


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

I'm just ignoring LB for a bit... I'll come back to him...lol..

As far as WASHING...lol...

I'm a dirty hippie, remember...lol... I wash nothing... I love dirty jars...lol...


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 10, 2009)

i guess i should go to the newb section.....i forgot we are all a bunch of snobby non helping buttholes around here. i guess i'll do what gypsy does and post every post on every thread i subscribe to so a phat kracker can get some help 'round this mug!
HEY EVERYBODY.........


----------



## Return of the Spork (May 10, 2009)

Kinda funny you guys got on the bud dryer subject. I started building mine the other week and am planning to finish today. 

And no on the cleaning. Not needed yet at least.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> ...
> 
> oh ya.....do you guys wash or do anything to your curing jars in between batches? ...



Whatch you need Bugs...?

Washing the jars.. 

I don't... I like the look of my trich caked jars...lol... And i always have a place to go get something to smoke... they do cake on pretty thick after a while..lol...

And yeah.. I don't believe anyone.. in the world...

I do not take anyone's "word for it"...

Anything I want to make an opinion on, I try to bounce it off of as many people as I can, then I brainstorm and make my own opinion... which almost always is totally different from the consensus..lol....

You should try it... some times I stir up quite a buzz by posting in "inappropriate" threads, but the way I see it.. everyone's got a brain right... well, alleged brain anyways...loll..


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 10, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> Kinda funny you guys got on the bud dryer subject. I started building mine the other week and am planning to finish today.
> 
> And no on the cleaning. Not needed yet at least.


 thank you spork. succinct as always



GypsyBush said:


> > Whatch you need Bugs...?
> 
> 
> AL
> ...


 i just pick, but it is effective and does spur thought. nothing but good can come from that.


----------



## BCtrippin (May 10, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> I have never seen/made/smoked hash.




Never? Seriously? Never Ever had or even Seen hash??!!?????!!????

Well it sounds like somebody is gonna get FUCKED UP Tonight....lol.

You should invest in a hash pipe/bubbler. Its always good to have a glass pipe with glass screen that is STRICTLY for hash and oil. Man I could prolly get high for a week just taking resin hits off my hash/oil pipe...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

Funny.. I was gonna give him shit for the brick thing, but I couldn't think of anything worth saying about it....

So I decided I was going to ignore him for a bit... you know.. shoot out a cold Gypsy stare every once in a while... lol..


But now I have a serious question for him and I will not allow his lower moral standards to come between me and what I seek... ...my precious...

SOoooo...

LB, have you considered using a motorcycle radiator and some sheet metal to make your own ICE BOX?

I mean... they claim high efficiency... well, so does every radiator manufacturer in business today... and they don;t just go on motorcycles... they're everywhere...

A good radiator shop will charge a small fee to clean and repair one...

Some aluminum... some rivets... some HT silicone sealant... some hoses.. a res... a chiller... you're in business...

What do you think...?


----------



## BCtrippin (May 10, 2009)

I think your on to something. But if you break down the cost and time... Is it still going to be cheaper to use motorcycle rads vs. the actual iceboxes?

Your looking at $150 for an icebox, Zero mods. Ready to go as is.

How much can you get motorcycle rads for? And how much time would be spent modifying one?

I am definitely interested, although this prolly wont help much, just more questions.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

Probably free at a local junkyard... Free means a case of beer or some bud in scavenger talk...lol...

Just a thought.. 

I don't need one... I run HEATERS in my op...lol...

Good points though...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

As far as mods... even a cardboard shroud would be effective at directing the air over the radiator before it enters the room...

They are already set up with fittings for hoses...

I'd look at the ducting dept @ the hardware store with the radiator in hand... I bet there is a perfect solution there...

That's all it is... a radiator with a baffle to guide the air over it...

You could even discuss percentiles of a fraction loss in performance, by design.. after all they have "engineered" this prodict for maximu efficiency .. right?

Or did they just do what I am saying and made it look pretty...

Don't get me wrong.. I didn't think of it..

The IDEA is brilliant, but the equipment can come out of the junk pile...lol..

But I am a scavenger... what can I say...lol..


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

Not SOG or anything we do, but worth checking out...

This dudes first grow just blew me away when i started out in the Aerogarden...lol...

Be nice to him will ya?!?! lol...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal...ml#post2479535


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> *Funny.. I was gonna give him shit for the brick thing, but I couldn't think of anything worth saying about it....
> 
> So I decided I was going to ignore him for a bit... you know.. shoot out a cold Gypsy stare every once in a while... lol..
> 
> ...



hey i always let them know what it is...and they choose to smoke it cuz they say it gets em high.

yes, i think it'll work... i would just be worried about condensation on homemade units. i've heard the icebox gets no condensation.

i get icebox's for $120 or less


----------



## BCtrippin (May 10, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> hey i always let them know what it is...and they choose to smoke it cuz they say it gets em high.
> 
> yes, i think it'll work... i would just be worried about condensation on homemade units. i've heard the icebox gets no condensation.
> 
> i get icebox's for $120 or less


Any suggestions on where to order them from? The best price I have seen them for is $150.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> hey i always let them know what it is...and they choose to smoke it cuz they say it gets em high.
> 
> yes, i think it'll work... i would just be worried about condensation on homemade units. i've heard the icebox gets no condensation.
> 
> i get icebox's for $120 or less





BCtrippin said:


> Any suggestions on where to order them from? The best price I have seen them for is $150.


Well point taken... $120 is a good price..

But as I said earlier I was just brainstorming, to see if I can help some of the DIY guys...

I really don;t need anything to cool my op... in fact 9 months of the year I struggle to keep it 40 to 100 degrees *warmer* than it is outside...lol...

But there is one thing that I am interested in for myself.. and I would like to hear your thoughts...

From... http://nutramist.com/


This web page details how to retrofit most ebb & flo or flood & drain systems with the Nutramist Fogger to take advantage of Fog and Flood technology. At the bottom of the page are some additional ideas for creating your own custom designs using some of the methods we have experimented with and suggested by other growers.​ The following is a quick outline on the considerations you will need to take into account for successful implementation. *All tables must be covered* to create a completely dark, fog containment area so you must either purchase a cover (if available for your style of table) or make one yourself.​ 

The edge of your cover must be recessed into the tray to prevent drips!
Covers must block all light otherwise algae will flourish and compete with roots.
Covers should provide 2 to 6 inches of space between bottom of grow baskets and tray.
Grow baskets and cover should be capable of supporting weight of full grown plants.
Grow baskets between 2 and 3" allow the fastest root growth with 3" being our preference.
 *The Problem With Ebb & Flo (Flood & Drain) Hydroponics *
Ebb&Flo (or Flood & Drain) gardens have been the mainstay of the hydroponics industry for many years due to their low cost, ease of maintenance and effectiveness. Until now, advances in methods of maximizing the productivity of ebb & flow gardens has been limited to "solving" on of their largest inherent flaws, evaporative loss & excessive growing media requirements. Evaporative losses are caused by the large surface area of these tables that are exposed to open air and intense lighting during the daylight cycle. Until now, evaporative losses have contributed to nutrient concentration drifts and pH fluctuations. To reduce this problem, many manufacturers have created covers for their tables which help prevent evaporative loss and also block out light which stops algae growth from negatively impacting root growth. Tray covers also help to create a microclimate with higher humidity in the root zone which also assists overall root health. The other challenge with straight ebb & flo tables is that the plants require a large amount of growing media, be it rockwool cubes, slabs or more recently, coir and soilless mixes in containers. In many instances, this media needs to be replaced after each production run which adds to the cost and complexity of operation.
^ top​ *How To Use The Nutramist To Solve These Problems And Increase Production With TheFog & Drip Method*
Converting your hydroponics ebb & flo system to take advantage of NutramistFog & Drip technology is easy. Your crops will quickly realize the benefits of maximized oxygenation and transpiration while your dependence on bulky, expensive and hard to dispose of growing media will be reduced.
*EXAMPLE 4' x 8'Fog & Drip GARDEN*



 *1.* The NUTRAMIST fogger nebulizes a small amount of the nutrient solution stored in the reservoir that doubles as a stand. There are six speeds to control the flow of fog on the NUTRAMIST so you can fine tune its output to match your garden's consumption rate.. 
*2.* The fog is pumped up into the tray where it feeds the waiting roots in what we will call the "air layer." Fog that condenses simply drips back down to the reservoir below where it can be recirculated.
*3.* A quiet, submersible pump is timed to gently flood the bottom of the tray every so often to provide larger tap roots with unlimited access to additional nutrient solution.
*4.* The flood level is easily controlled by the adjustable fittings. Once crops are under way, many growers have reported running the pump continuously during daylight hours at the lowest level, much like an NFT system but with the benefit of the nutrient and Oxygen rich fog to feed the air roots above.
*5.* The drain tube at the bottom of the tray extends down into the solution to avoid creating the sound of running water, thus keeping your garden completely silent. 
*6.* A reservoir level indicator shows at a glance how much nutrient solution is in the reservoir at any time.​ ^ top​ *FOG & FLOOD GARDEN DURING FLOOD CYCLE (INTERMITTENT)*​ 


 *1.* The NUTRAMIST fogger continues to provide the air layer of roots with fog during the shallow flood cycle.
*2.* In this method the tap roots are shallowly bathing in nutrient solution, and the miniscule root hairs above continue to receive fresh Oxygen and nebulized nutrient solution. The grower selects the flood line. 
*3.* The submersible pump can be set to flood on a schedule, using a timer, or run continuously to simulate nutrient film technique along the bottom of the NUTRAMIST tray. Most growers report feeding the tap roots with the flood feature more often as plants grow into their maturity. The combination of fog and flood creates the most Oxygen rich rooting environment ever developed without the need for growing media other than that in which the cuttings or seeds are originally started.
*4.* The adjustable fill and drain fittings enable the grower to choose the flood depth to best suit their crop's feeding requirement and style of growing.
*5.* If you plan to expand your NUTRAMIST garden, reservoirs are connected and their levels balanced by using a jumper tube in place of the level indicating tube as pictured in 6.​ ^ top​ *Determining The ProperFog & Drip Cycles *
When plants are young and roots first emerge from your baskets, the fog alone serves to super charge initial root development and a healthy start for your crop. Once plants start to grow and the roots reach the bottom of your tray, it is time to begin intermittently flooding the table to provide tap roots with additional access to water and nutrients beyond what they may receive from the fog by itself. Our research gardens and grower reports alike support the following regimen although results may vary for your own garden and choice of crops. Use this as a guideline only from which to create your own flood cycle times. 
1 st. week or when roots first reach bottom of tray, flood for 5 minutes or until tray reaches no more than 1" in depth. It is important to note that if the flood depth reaches the level at which the fog is pumped in through the connection to your table, solution can back flow into your Nutramist and cause a flood in your garden. To insure this does not happen, we set the flood overflow fitting at the same height as the fill fitting so that depth is determined more by the GPH capacity of your pump. Flood time does not need to be more than a five minutes and repeating this cycle every hour seems to work best. It is also important to note than the condensation from the fog will also provide enough moisture on the tray bottom to support growth without much flooding but watch your plants as they will let you know the best method 
2nd week or once roots form a solid mat on the bottom of your tray. At this point, growth will increase rapidly and the environmental variables such as temperature, humidity and ambient light will begin to play a major factor in your ongoing cycle. We have found a flood cycle of ten minutes every half hour works well from this point on. 
3rd week. At this point, the growth of most crops will really start to explode as root mass below "ground level" and biomass above will really start to fill out. We've found that with most rapidly developing crops, a more frequent flooding for a short amount of time, say 10 minutes of flood, every twenty minutes works well. 
Alternative Methods. Some growers report extraordinary results using rooting mats such as those made by General Hydroponics and marketed under the Coco Tek brand. These coco coir mats which come in 4x4 and 4x8 sheets are easily adapted to your tray size. When using such a mat, flood cycles will be impacted, usually reducing their frequency quite substantially. Other means of providing roots with increased CEC (Cation Exchange Capacity) such as a thin bed (1" deep or so) of stone like media such as LECA stone, Silica stone or Hygromite work well too.
^ top​ 
*Additional NUTRAMIST Garden Ideas:*
As illustrated below, there are lots of ways to utilize NUTRAMIST FOGGERS to create your own high performance garden designs.​ 

BELOW
One of the most popular is to use inexpensive food grade plastic storage bins as growth chambers, fed by a NUTRAMIST. Containers need not be more than 8-12" in depth but must be opaque if using a nutrient solution to prevent stray light from feeding the growth of algae.
Vertical pipe style gardens are an easy NUTRAMIST retrofit. Use 4-6" PVC pipe with small plants like mesclun lettuce, berries and small flowers.
Dutch Buckets, while a little more tricky since the covers must be precisely cut, serve as great NUTRAMIST container gardens when you utilize the 1 1/2" drain pipe to pump in fog from below and drain out any excess condensate. These three illustrations attempt to clarify how one might approach this project.
Bucket systems - Probably one of the least expensive and easy to construct gardens. Lids can be cut to accept any size and number of plant sites. For the las test updates, take a look at our Grower Talk section of this site.








^ top​
 *NUTRAMIST Fogger Overview *




 
The Nutramist fogger automatically maintains the proper volume of solution within itself for optimal performance by drawing it through a 1/4" piece of tubing *(A)* which is in turn connected to your reservoir. Fresh air, rich in Oxygen is injected into the Nutramist by the six speed fan *(B)* allowing growers to control fog delivery and penetration and is pumped out through 1 1/2" flexible plastic tubing *(C)*.



 *Connecting the NUTRAMIST to your garden *
Each Nutramist comes complete with several feet of flexible hose which is plenty for most applications. However, when you wish to split the feed between multiple gardens or use longer runs of tubing, 1 1/4" PVC pipe and fittings work very well for this purpose as the Nutramist vapor distribution hose can easily be glued into the female ends of this commonly sized PVC fitting. *(A)* depicts a 1 in, 2 out splitter configuration using tubing for flexibility, *(B)* illustrates using a 1 1/4" bulkhead fitting for connection into a garden (X). *(C)* Shows yet another way to create a split in the Nutramist output. *(D)* shows how a 1 11/16" rubber grommet can be used with 1 1/4" PVC pipe in place of the bulkhead fitting. This is a great solution for very shallow tray



 *Choosing A Cover For Your Table *
Choosing a cover can be as easy as purchasing one pre made from the same manufacturer of your tray or you may want to make one from scratch using rigid plastic sheeting. *(A)* Shows a lid made from a simple piece of rigid ABS plastic which has been cut to size to fit neatly inside the lip of the tray it will cover. *(B)* Is our own custom molded lid setup for propagation with (100) 2" holes cut in. This lid is made specifically to fit our Nutramist garden trays. *(C) *Details how your lid must fit inside the outer lip of the tray, in a recessed fashion. This will prevent condensation from dripping our around the edge of your tray cover. Some of our customers report using Celotex Foam sheeting as covers which is inexpensive but we have no experience with this product in particular.



 *FOG & FLOOD UP CLOSE *
*(1)* The Nutramist combines a user-adjustable flow of Oxygen rich air with a finely nebulized nutrient solution to provide the ideal environment for the development of air roots which help to maximize metabolization. *(2)* The thicker tap roots which are responsible for the bulk of solution transport rest on the bottom of the tray and are quenched at user-adjustable intervals using your existing ebb&flo system set to minimal flood depth. This dual zone approach to hydroponics feeding provides all of the benefits of the Nutramist technology


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

Oh great! now I have a fucking medal...

oh well...

Anyways...

The lids for the trays are not cheap are they?????

http://www.americanagritech.com/product/product_detail.asp?ID=8&pro_id_pk=85

And then there is the fact that the big fogger runs @ 400 watts...lol...

Shiiit... 400 watts.. I can fit 24 lollipops under a 400w HPS..

What do YOU think? what would give me more bud? retrofit on all my trays or another light and regular tray??


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 11, 2009)

i say dont bother


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 11, 2009)

BCtrippin said:


> Any suggestions on where to order them from? The best price I have seen them for is $150.


local price


----------



## GypsyBush (May 11, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i say dont bother


Could you please elaborate.. just a little bit?

Pretty please...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 11, 2009)

not only am i a sog nutcase

i also am an aeroponics nutcase.

that includes 'true aeroponic gardening' as well as fogging.

fogging by itself WILL not grow a plant to full term. roots will get too dense and it will create more problems then helping.

yea ebb and flow with supplemental fogging is great in theory...but why the fuck for? ebb and flow works just fine on its own. Not to mention the expense of one of those external foggers (trust me here, i've did my research and homework on these too). 

Foggers also can drive up your humidity.... 

Did i mention a need to have a fan blowing the fog as well?

all kinds of shit goes wrong.

Before you start changing up your watering system, i suggest you get your environment in check first. That means you buying an enviro controller (preferrably one with a co2 option, so if you do upgrade to co2 you'll already have it) have that enviro controller hooked up to your dehumidifers and your heating source and everything.

get those temps dialed in then you will see better increases in yield. then i would suggest adding co2.


last but not least..... i use foggers for cloning... and omgah... imho i think nutramist makes a good fogger for prop purposes


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 11, 2009)

my next system purchase will be an atomix pro13 (or maybe 4)


you want real fogging and real aeroponics?

http://www.atomix.eu/atomix_pro-13.html

the only way to go.....less moving parts, self cleaning system, way less headache


----------



## GypsyBush (May 11, 2009)

Holyshit!

I have seen those...

I can buy a HOUSE for that much ..lol..


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 11, 2009)

for 3 grand?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 11, 2009)

an extra # at harvest will pay for one of those easy!!! with money left over


----------



## GypsyBush (May 11, 2009)

Now talk to me about these enviro controllers...

I am not sure I really need one... or do I..?

Where I live, Summer is 65F...

So it is actually pretty easy to control my temps...

I keep it steady... never below 65F never above 80F @ peak, usually no higher than 75F..

Humidity is usually @ 40% to 60%, with the higher values seen when I bring in fresh clone with the cubes soaked...

I run my exhaust and carbon filter 24/7... and regulate my temp with a thermostatically controlled intake fan... always maintaining a negative pressure in the op...

what else...

the res is cold...

and I'm stoned...lol...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 11, 2009)

you just answered your own question if you need one or not


if your OP is not consistent, neither will your yields

consistency is key. dialed in is everything


----------



## GypsyBush (May 11, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> for 3 grand?


First price tag I saw was for 2500 POUNDS...

I guess I got to look at the diff models..lol..


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> First price tag I saw was for 2500 POUNDS...
> 
> I guess I got to look at the diff models..lol..


 yea thas around 3-4 grand USD


----------



## GypsyBush (May 11, 2009)

4 grand is a lot of mula...

but I guess it's worth it...

I just can't imagine... well I can.. I am just not there yet...lol... fucking bills...lol..

As for stability.. the hardest thing to deal with is when the weather decides to fuck with us...

I have seen temp swings of over 60F in less than 24 hours...

Than means I have everything shut, insulated, covered and heaters in the op...

then in the middle of the night, it warms up incredibly... and by the time I wake up it's fucking raining and the op is cooking...

But I have not found a way around this yet...

ANY opening when it is 40 below and everything (including the pipes) will freeze..lol...

Oh the pains of growing in the Arctic...lol...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 11, 2009)

THIS is why you would want an enviro controller


controls everything for you within a user set differential (on some models)


----------



## BCtrippin (May 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> then in the middle of the night, it warms up incredibly... and by the time I wake up it's fucking raining and the op is cooking...
> 
> But I have not found a way around this yet...


Why not just hook up a thermostat to your heaters so that they stop when it reaches the correct temperature, Or turn on when it gets too cold.

I dont think you should just be blindly blasting heaters at all times...I wouldnt want to anyway.

http://www.controlwizardproducts.com/products.php?cat=114
You can find these control wizard thermostats for like $50 at most grow stores and hydro websites.
I actually own the black one, it works good, I use it for my second exhaust fan, I run 1 24 hours, and the second one only kicks in when it gets too warm. Works well with fan controllers to dial the fans in so it doesnt run too often.


----------



## Greyskull (May 11, 2009)

a friend of mine got the killer senntinel or whatever it is... co2 & atmosphere controller.
dude is hooked and raves to me quite regularly about how it makes everything SO EASY

i have a little CAP atmosphere controller, and I gotta say, they do help you keep things well dialed.

i like your style gypsy


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 11, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> a friend of mine got the killer senntinel or whatever it is... co2 & atmosphere controller.
> dude is hooked and raves to me quite regularly about how it makes everything SO EASY
> 
> i have a little CAP atmosphere controller, and I gotta say, they do help you keep things well dialed.
> ...


AHHHH you are talking about the sentinel chhc-1

i own 1 and i own an igs220 as well.


the chhc-1 IS THE SHIT!!!!

omgah i love that thing


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 11, 2009)

[youtube]qt8w91szgiY[/youtube]


----------



## BCtrippin (May 11, 2009)

Hahahhaah, I googled the sentinel, and was loading the youtube vid in another tab....then I scrolled down and the video was right there...lol.

Sorry Im really baked..LOL


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 11, 2009)

me too


----------



## GypsyBush (May 11, 2009)

Everything is on thermostats...

But the ability of the op to loose heat does not compare with the weather ability to change...

The houses in Alaska are built with one purpose, to keep the heat in...

So when that happens I have to physically open windows and bring in more fresh air than the op can could manage by it self...

Drastic temperature changes like that create all kinds of problems, if you are not on top of it..

Especially when it drops from +30F to -40F... 

If I don't physically change the house's window situation, everything inside will freeze...

A house, unattended for as little as 24 hours can be totally devastated by the cold... pipes freeze and burst.. makes a big and expensive mess...

Not sure I explained it very well, but it is just a pain in the butt...lol...


----------



## Greyskull (May 11, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> [youtube]qt8w91szgiY[/youtube]


 
thats the one dog!

said its "easy breezy beautiful".
he calls me with the "weather report"

when i get my new op started one of the first things on the list is that controller no doubt


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 11, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> thats the one dog!
> 
> said its "easy breezy beautiful".
> he calls me with the "weather report"
> ...



i love it yo, i want another one for the tent

i got the last one for 500 but, not sure i can get that deal again...lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Everything is on thermostats...
> 
> But the ability of the op to loose heat does not compare with the weather ability to change...
> 
> ...


hmmmm something isnt adding up here bro.

if you have your forced intake setup right... and you having it on a thermo stat.... that thing should kick in, granted the nice temps you speak of...


----------



## Greyskull (May 11, 2009)

gotta get the "once in a lifetime" deals when they come thru.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 11, 2009)

GB,

all that opening up windows is for the birds bro, i know you hate it.

got to look at that intake setup in the op....


care to fully elaborate your ventilation setup? from your forced intake, its placement, if you have a filter, what set temps to where your exhaust is, not to mention the cooltube ventilation.

dont forget cfm numbers on all your fans


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 11, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> gotta get the "once in a lifetime" deals when they come thru.



imma bargain shopper bro, you already know ill find it again


----------



## GypsyBush (May 11, 2009)

The entire house holds heat...

I am not sure I can explain it any better...

When it is super cold and it warms up, the house's temperature rises in proportion...

The only way to avoid that would be to foresee that even and shut the heater's off before hand...

How can I say it.. it just warms up outside faster than it can cool down inside...

Even when the heaters shut off and the intake kicks in... it's just not fast enough...

Now, I am not saying this happens ALL THE TIME..this is just one of the many EXTREMES we deal with in AK... but it does happen more than once every winter...

Just like when it drops suddenly like that, neither the house nor the op can keep up...

When the wind howls, and cold blows.. shit man.. it gets cold quick...lol...

But on any normal up and down, the thermostats and fans work fine...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 11, 2009)

i think in a situation like living in AK, cooltubes may work against ya...lol


----------



## GypsyBush (May 11, 2009)

OK.. here we go...

I have a cardboard box over the window... that is my intake manifold... it has two openings... both are covered by a standard central AC type air filter and window has a bug screen...

On one, I have a 6 duct connected to a 6" 440cfm fan... this fan feeds the air cooling for my 3 air cooled 600s... the exhaust from the lights goes to the attic, and then on to the outside world... 

This fan is connected to the same 50 amp timer box my lights are plugged into.. so it runs when the lights are on...

...

The other opening has a 6" duct connected to a thermostatically and speed controlled (to maintain negative pressure) 6" 440 cfm intake fan...

This fan runs at about 3/4 and just dumps fresh air in the op...

...

For the exhaust I have another 6" 440 cfm running full blast through a compatible carbon filter (40lbs, if I am not mistaken)... this fan runs 24/7...

...

I also have a 4" 170 cfm fan drawing air from right next to the 4th 600, which is not air cooled yet... this fan simply grabs some of the heat from the bulb and throws it to the cold corner of the room...

...

I have a standard household oscillating fan, oscillating away 24/7, pointed in a way that it moves air over all of the canopy... ALL the plants twinkle in the breeze...

...

I keep the house warm with lots of birch in the wood stove and indecent amounts of heating fuel (diesel)...

I also have to supplement the op with 2 oil filled type heaters in the hard freeze months of winter.. when shit can get real cold in a hurry...

..

What did I miss?

2x 100 gallon stock tanks for res on the side with the 3 lights...

2x totes for res on the other...

...

Can't really think of anything else..

Oh.. I am about to change my water pump set up a bit... I would like some redundancy..

So far I have run one pump per tray.. individually..

Now ai am goiing to "T" together the trays on the same res and run 2 pumps in line to feed them... like this..

Pump A >>>> Pump B>>>> "T" >>>> trays...

So that if one pump fails, the other will drive the water though it and flood all trays, even if a bit slower...

Does that make sense?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 11, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i think in a situation like living in AK, cooltubes may work against ya...lol


Why do you say that?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Why do you say that?


im thinking the heat from your lights will heat your space enough, however your cooltubes are removing the heat you could use instead of so many heaters.

however, your conditions are perfect and what i would want for my res. you like have no need for res chillers. lol


i think if you was to DIY one of those icebox things, and you could control your res temps... (res chiller) it would help.... i think so anyway the room would only be 10 degrees higher than res temps


----------



## GypsyBush (May 11, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> im thinking the heat from your lights will heat your space enough, however your cooltubes are removing the heat you could use instead of so many heaters.


I make it sound worse than what it is...

It's just winter is sooo fucking looong here...lol...

It's not very often I have to run extra heaters... I pay thousands in heating fuel to make sure of that..lol... well to heat the house anyways...lol...

But because of my light proofing, some days the heat from the house just isn't enough... then come the heaters...

But normally, and especially in the summer, the house is just so fucking tight, that I have trouble getting rid of the heat...

The house is not properly ventilated... I guess that's what it is...lol..

The whole building cannot loose heat fast enough...

So my air cooling actually helps me... 

Nothing is efficient where I live...

Just think about this... each gallon of fuel that reaches me has to be barged from the lower 48, then transferred to a smaller barge... then it goes up a river where it gets transferred to smaller and smaller barges, until the barge cannot keep going anymore... then we fly it 200 gallons at a time to where we live...

Believe, practicality and efficiency were left on the side of the road.. 500 miles back..lol...

I just try to make it stable for the girls, and I do believe the air cooling helps...

And not only that, I can let the tops pretty much touch the glass on the big reflectors...



LoudBlunts said:


> however, your conditions are perfect and what i would want for my res. you like have no need for res chillers. lol


I do like having lots of water.. makes it stable... and I don't have to top off between res changes...

pH and PPM stay put pretty darn good, unless I put in some of the FF solubles, which made my pH PLUMMET daily.. I quit that yesterday...lol..

Res is always cool... but I do have COLD ASS WATER to begin with... I mean it HURTS to put your hand under the tap..lol..




LoudBlunts said:


> i think if you was to DIY one of those icebox things, and you could control your res temps... (res chiller) it would help.... i think so anyway the room would only be 10 degrees higher than res temps


I really got to thinking of you and some other people...

Even some of the newbs that are into the DIY thing can benefit....

I really have no use for one until I move out of the freezer..lol.. but I am keeping the idea in the back burner...

I'm sure I'll have a use for it one day...lol..


Sooo...

I was thinking of changing that vent system ..

Since I run the exhaust 24/7... I was thinking I would run 2x 6" exhaust fans with filters running 24/7 through the lights...

Like this...

room air >>> filter >>> hood >>> hood >>> fan>>> attic

Times 2...

I would get another air cooled hood, and do 4 lights in a square pattern...


two rows of lights ..

Dude, i am so high... I am not even sure I am making ANY sens...lol...


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 11, 2009)

thats how i did my ventilation for quite a while ....now i havent been usin my carbon filter ..but i use to in that same type of manner ....worked fine ..


----------



## GypsyBush (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Dok...

What I have now works fine as well, I am trying to figure out what works BEST...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 12, 2009)

sorry bro...i thought i was getting on ya nerves with the suggestions


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 12, 2009)

i would run a 8-10" exhaust fan for your main room carbon filter up in the attic or up top

i would then run on full blast a 4-6" forced intake with a hepa filter 

your fan for your lights are cool...however i would fix any leans, sag or obstruction in the duct as that can seriously penalize your airflow.... its the small things that matter in HVAC sometimes


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 12, 2009)

also you need to find your sweet spot differential and set it.


there HAS to be a good differential to where it will kick on and off to maintain balance


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 12, 2009)

also, i would be exhausting all my light heat throughout my house.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 12, 2009)

Like I am getting on SOG's with the radiators...lol..

No bro.. I am an ignorant bastard that has had tremendous luck so far...lol..

I have winged it big time.. Just now am I actually looking at my op and going hummm...

Now...


If I ran 2x 6" + filter for exhaust... would the 4" be enough intake?

Also, I am planning on going solid ducting on the light cooling, I never move them...lol.

I guess i am trying to make best use of what I have.. I would hate to drop serious cash on another fan, only to put one in the shelf you know...?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 12, 2009)

Dumping the exhausts any where but the attic is just too much of a hassle...

I have perfect, clean and easy access to it...

To dump it anywhere, I would have to take downstairs... so either I get ducts running all around the house, or I cut a hole in the floor... which is just not a doable thing...

Upstairs is always waay hotter than downstairs.. big difference... so I have to get it out...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 12, 2009)

When it is 30 below, I have to button up everything tight.. close the window all the way... I then open a little slot on the BOX, allowing the cool tubes and intake to use op air...

Allowing even just the openness of a fan and duct will bring ice inside... condesation nigtmares...

When it is cold, it HAS to be shut...

But when it warms up... I need to open the window...

so it can draw fresh air in again...

What I need is a thermostatically controlled window opener...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 12, 2009)

dampers wouldnt work in your situation bro?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 12, 2009)

I would have to do some SERIOUS insulation work around my BOX and insulate all of the ducts and fans...

At -30, if you touch the window latches, they will burn you...

Anything, especially metal just carries the cold too easily...

I get half inch of ice INSIDE of the CLOSED window, when the op is at 70F...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 12, 2009)

well damn....


----------



## GypsyBush (May 12, 2009)

Ever hear the expression.. when hell freezes over???

The river freezes 7 feet thick... we drive big rigs on it... big river too.. 200 feet deep...

I have also been out on my snowmobile, *50 miles out on the Bearing Sea Ice...

*Yeah! Dude! It's fucking cold here!

How about -70F being a bit chilly of a day...lol... -45F and everyone is at work as usual..lol..

the village's school does not cancel until windchill reaches -80F... no limit on ambient temp.. as long as the heat is on, there is school...

We have winds that any other place on the planet would give it a name...lol..

I have seen snow fall in all 12 months of the year... we usually break 70F in the summe .. TWICE..lol...

There are 2 seasons where I live.. Winter and NEXT WINTER...lol..

Extreme as all get out, but I love it...

And until I get a freaking robot, I will just have to open and close the window...

Unless you still think you can think of something..

DUDE I AM ALL EARS..lol..

Not annoyed, but thrilled that someone cares...lol..


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 12, 2009)

where there is a will, there is a way


like you said, you'll just have to insulate everything


----------



## dirtysteve (May 12, 2009)

You can get pneumatic actuators from Grainger and i am certain you could hook that up to a thermostatic switch. Rig it up to open and close the window as needed. Seems like a bit of a hassle and a lot on the lazy side (IMO) to have an automatic window opener. But it would be pretty cool!

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/productIndex.shtml?L2=Actuators&operator=prodIndexRefinementSearch&originalValue=Pneumatic&L1=Pneumatic


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 12, 2009)

start a damn big fire!!!


----------



## orzz (May 12, 2009)

Been reading about your situation Gypsy, would it be possible to have a piece of 3/4 inch plastic tubing (same as used for my ebb & flood draining) and connect it to the 6 or 4 inch forced intake duct work. With a small opening and having the cold outside air being drawn in small amounts, would that keep the frost away? Do you see it? Your forced air for the room could have a small draw on the tube going outside. You could change the diameter of the tubing to draaw more or less outside air.


----------



## BCtrippin (May 12, 2009)

You could make an electric actuator window opener easily. Hook it up to a thermostat and your Set.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 12, 2009)

one stop thread shop


----------



## GypsyBush (May 12, 2009)

Hey man... I'll just wait a minute...

Global warming is gonna take care of it for me..lol..

Till then .. I'll just open and close the fucking window like everyone in the world does when it gets hot or cold...lol...

But I do wish that I could EASILY and INEXPENSIVELY resolve this...

Another point worth illustrating is that if wanted to drive your car to my house... the closest place to park... the nearest road and shit.. is more than 400 miles away...

Yeah.. not so simple to do much anything "easily"...lol... or "inexpensively"...lol..


----------



## GypsyBush (May 13, 2009)

Just for a laugh...
[youtube]Vl5ftzS5-8w[/youtube]


----------



## Greyskull (May 13, 2009)

heres some shots from my eyeclops bionicam

sour dubble day 44


----------



## GypsyBush (May 13, 2009)

OOOOHHH!!!

Now we're talking....

I want to see LOTS more of those...wehere ever you post them...

Fuckin..A!!!


----------



## Greyskull (May 13, 2009)

ha ha thanks gypsy.
this is a shitty batch too. white flies & fungas gnats introduced themselves. FUCKERS costing me some yeild : (

that eyeclops bionicam thing is rad. takes video... has a little led at the end..... goes up to x400.

i very much appreciate the comment gypsy you take wonderful snaps


----------



## Thundercat (May 13, 2009)

Very sweet pics man, love the close ups. My gf has been wanting to get one of those eyeclops cams. Maybe next grow I can spring for one.


----------



## Greyskull (May 13, 2009)

it was only like $20 on amazon x-mas time.... I hope you can get one man its the best!


----------



## Thundercat (May 13, 2009)

good to know its deffinitly on my list of things for the next grow at that price!!


----------



## Greyskull (May 13, 2009)

fuck its $40 now...
http://www.amazon.com/Eyeclops-61081-EyeClops-BioniCam/dp/B00153C5KY

well worth the price of admission

I think i need to change my batteries though the backlight is kinda dim (thansk for the heads up you know who you are)


----------



## orzz (May 13, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> heres some shots from my eyeclops bionicam


eyeclops cams .... very cool Grey .... on my to pick up list ... thx


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 13, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> ha ha thanks gypsy.
> this is a shitty batch too. white flies & fungas gnats introduced themselves. FUCKERS costing me some yeild : (
> 
> that eyeclops bionicam thing is rad. takes video... has a little led at the end..... goes up to x400.
> ...



DUDE KICK ASS!!!

i've been trying to get me an eyeclops 

but it seems those bitches have gon up in price after all the rave about the product. fuckers raised the price grrrrr


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 14, 2009)

yea those are really neat ..lol that would be good for contest you could show how far along your trichromes were so people couldnt be like ...ah u dint wait long enough or somethin good stuff tho +rep


----------



## doogleef (May 15, 2009)

My latest round o 400W beauty. NOt SOG this round but y'all are my peeps so i wanted to share. 

WhiteBerry - 30 days bloom


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 15, 2009)

word homie


----------



## Greyskull (May 15, 2009)

just thought I'd share with you all my excitement...
I was selected to beta test reservior seeds' newest sour diesel ibl release! woohoo
I didn't even ask... it was a very nice surprise....if anything nice is found I will be sure to share it.
keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Thundercat (May 15, 2009)

Nice looking plants man. 

Also congrats on the beta test there greyskull, I'd love to get in one something like that.


----------



## orzz (May 15, 2009)

I was wonsdering if anyone had any experience with the ICE BOX Water-Cooled Heat Exchanger? I just saw an advert for them.






INFO FROM _*WEBSITE*_

*

Features:*


Engineered for maximum efficiency
Allows you to keep a sealed room which keeps your CO2 in and pests and pathogens out
 Water approximately 10 degrees cooler than the room temp will eliminate the bulb heat from a 1000 watt lamp
 Water approximately 20 degrees cooler than the room temp will reduce or even eliminate the need for a/c
 Can be connected directly to the reflector or can be wall mounted with optional wall mount kit
 *Recommendations / Equipment Needed:*


* For proper function the Ice Box must be installed on the exiting air duct flange, not the incoming air! *
 Air-cooled reflector and inline fan with approximately 250 CFM for maximum efficiency
Reflectors can be daisy chained using one fan as long as each reflector gets a minimum airflow of 250 CFM
 Pump sized at 300-500 GPH with 8-10 feet of lift/head pressure
 Chiller size per 1000 watts: 1/4HP Minimum, 1/3HP Optimal
 With properly sized chiller, reservoir size of 25 gallons is sufficient for almost any set up
For optimal performance use one IceBox per reflector
Designed to use with 1/2" tubing
 ​


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 16, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> just thought I'd share with you all my excitement...
> I was selected to beta test reservior seeds' newest sour diesel ibl release! woohoo
> I didn't even ask... it was a very nice surprise....if anything nice is found I will be sure to share it.
> keep your fingers crossed.



oh you already know


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 16, 2009)

orzz said:


> I was wonsdering if anyone had any experience with the ICE BOX Water-Cooled Heat Exchanger? I just saw an advert for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep. working with one.

but shit.... ya see how it goes when i try to help people.


----------



## orzz (May 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> yep. working with one.
> 
> but shit.... ya see how it goes when i try to help people.


Man no kidding 
But the cheers FAR out weigh the jeers.
Have a good wknd.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 16, 2009)

u too homie.

if you have any questions about the icebox let me know... its in a 2x4 section of the cab  with a 1000watter  and co2


----------



## orzz (May 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> u too homie.
> 
> if you have any questions about the icebox let me know... its in a 2x4 section of the cab  with a 1000watter  and co2


Thanks LB. I'll be asking a few but for now just a quick appraisal of it would be appreciated. BASICALLY is it worth the $ and time?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 16, 2009)

depends on how you look at the situation.

its definitely cheaper than running a/c and such.

it kills two birds with one stone, IF you have it hooked up right. its not rocket science either.

however, you will need a bigboy chiller. 1/4 minimum -1/3 optimal. i've got a 1/3 now...however i was using a brute trashcan, i want a slimmer tall res. i've seen one on ngw and SoG has one...so i may tangle with that and put it in my storage closet. i may even wrap one of those water heater type blankets around it.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 16, 2009)

also helps in overkill situations, i.e. i have no business putting a 1000watter in a 2x4 space...so i need extreme cooling conditions


----------



## orzz (May 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> also helps in overkill situations, i.e. i have no business putting a 1000watter in a 2x4 space...so i need extreme cooling conditions


Thanks buddy. I love it, 1000 watter in a 2x4 space. That's extreme. Extreme Indoor Hydroponics ..... sounds like a title for a new thread .... ? 
I am going to have to check into putting in a chiller after I finish a couple projects (window air exchange box, reducting, another flower area/tent).

Thanks again LB


----------



## Greyskull (May 16, 2009)

mo' watts mo' betta


----------



## sophanox (May 16, 2009)

Hey guys, I have been reading through some of the sog guides on the forum and it's very appealing. I have searched for this but had nae luck, I was just wondering would growing fairly long flowering time sativas change how it works at all? I've got some jack herer n kali mist going atm n really want to get a perpetual sog going, but dunno if it's feasible with these strains?

Thanks a lot for any help =)


----------



## GypsyBush (May 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> yep. working with one.


DEJA VU ?!?!?! 



sophanox said:


> Hey guys, I have been reading through some of the sog guides on the forum and it's very appealing. I have searched for this but had nae luck, I was just wondering would growing fairly long flowering time sativas change how it works at all? I've got some jack herer n kali mist going atm n really want to get a perpetual sog going, but dunno if it's feasible with these strains?
> 
> Thanks a lot for any help =)


Hey dude!

It's a pretty basic concept... feel free to ise a little math and adjust it to suit you..

like.. uh...

a 12 week strain could be done... 4 "trays", 1 every 3 weeks... or 8 trays, 1 every week and a half...

a 16 week strain could be done... 4 "trays", one every 4 weeks... or 8 trays, 1 every 2 weeks...

They don't have to be "trays"... Just split up whatever space you have to suit you...

I harvest 24 every week it seems... sometimes I skip..

My schedule is random at best, but the organized folks here make it work like a clock...lol...

Best of luck.. hope this helped..

Cheers...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> also helps in overkill situations, i.e. i have no business putting a 1000watter in a 2x4 space...so i need extreme cooling conditions


I hear that.. 

Like the 600w in my 36"x20"x54" tent...lol...

There is something to be said about PROPER cooling...lol...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 16, 2009)

orzz said:


> Thanks buddy. I love it, 1000 watter in a 2x4 space. That's extreme. Extreme Indoor Hydroponics ..... sounds like a title for a new thread .... ?
> I am going to have to check into putting in a chiller after I finish a couple projects (window air exchange box, reducting, another flower area/tent).
> 
> Thanks again LB


NP bro

hahaha, i like the name Extreme Indoor Hydro...nice title for new thread like ya said.

I already gave my cab a crazy name 'Coco Cola Island' 

oh yea, and i have to thank you. you are the second person i know who got the sunshields and gave real world answers

i didnt think they were gonna work....but they look to be a great addition in any grow.

you even got me looking for a new reflector just so i can get the sunshield....as the reflector i have now doesnt fit any of the sunshields. they need to make a universal sunshield.

i think imma go with the super sun 2


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> DEJA VU ?!?!?!
> 
> ...



hehe hella deja vu 

but its all good. i figure we post so much here that people dont get to see most of our discussions.

like Al, i've learn patience to be redundant and repeat over and over. Especially for the Overgrow cause


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I hear that..
> 
> Like the 600w in my 36"x20"x54" tent...lol...
> 
> There is something to be said about PROPER cooling...lol...



hell yes, especially in cabs and tents alike


----------



## Greyskull (May 17, 2009)

the super suns have the highest light intesity.... I love thise reflectors.
who would think the smallest reflector on the market would be the ebst???


----------



## GypsyBush (May 17, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> hehe hella deja vu
> 
> but its all good. i figure we post so much here that people dont get to see most of our discussions.
> 
> like Al, i've learn patience to be redundant and repeat over and over. Especially for the Overgrow cause


I love it when people turn on the light for me...  ...lol...

Thanks!


----------



## Return of the Spork (May 17, 2009)

sophanox said:


> Hey guys, I have been reading through some of the sog guides on the forum and it's very appealing. I have searched for this but had nae luck, I was just wondering would growing fairly long flowering time sativas change how it works at all? I've got some jack herer n kali mist going atm n really want to get a perpetual sog going, but dunno if it's feasible with these strains?
> 
> Thanks a lot for any help =)



Entirely doable with Jack Herer, that was my first. The buds in the end always ended up fairly fluffy, but they certainly did the job. Kali I don't know about, but my Sour D is side branching and stretching too far to be worth it. I don't like the sparse distribution of nodes with it. It will likely be the last time I grow it in my setup. I am not even going to waste my time with the SSH. For a small SoG setup, variety is nice, but a good indica dom is win.

The Jacks I did every 8 weeks, sometimes 9 weeks and never noticed a difference. The biggest problem I had with Jack, was with its fluffiness (400W), it dries too fast to get the proper cure in. You need to jar that shit early. Of course if you have high wattage and awesome nutes you can get thick buds out of that as well.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 17, 2009)

Solar rips anyone?


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 17, 2009)

Very interesting. How does everyone cure there bud? I usually hang mine on a string in the dark.. Im really thinking about this AL B Fuct drier box tho. Didnt i see something like this with a small cfl? Ive been noticing that putting them in a box on something warm with air flow thru them they dry nice. And quick. U can actually feel the buds are ready sometimes within 2 days. But the point is i wait till the stems are snappable then jar um and burb for a few days. Everything stays nice and fresh this way. And plump sticky buds also stay plump sticky buds.
Just thoughts. Let um dry to long they will get airy tho.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 17, 2009)

I have a closet, with screen racks...

Inside there is a heater to keep it at 75F/40%RH, a small circulating fan, and an inline 4" exhaust...

Buds ready for jars in 3 to 4 days max...


----------



## Greyskull (May 17, 2009)

i use sock hanger/driers myself.... 
its all about proepr drying envrionment.
that looks yummy yummy in my... bowl? hehe


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 17, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> the super suns have the highest light intesity.... I love thise reflectors.
> who would think the smallest reflector on the market would be the ebst???


that is good to know. thanks for the info



btw, where/how do you get your grow calendars?


----------



## Greyskull (May 17, 2009)

that calendar was sitting on the shelf at 7-11 xmas day!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 18, 2009)

gtfo!!!

for real?

thas awesome....theres a gas station around here that sells the high times, not the calendars though


----------



## doogleef (May 18, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Solar rips anyone?


That's using your resources, bro.  Classic Gypsy


----------



## frozenfever99 (May 19, 2009)

if im doing SOG under 400watt HPS with a 12 site drip feed hydro and my plants are are about a 2 week after sprouting what shoud my drip cycle be for right now nd for the rest of the grow in terms of how long to let it drip and how long i should have it off for through out the day?


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 19, 2009)

i used to have a dwc that was drip fed 24/7 throughout the whole grow. need to know a few things buddy....




frozenfever99 said:


> if im doing SOG under 400watt HPS with a 12 site drip feed hydro and my plants are are about a 2 week after sprouting what shoud my drip cycle be for right now nd for the rest of the grow in terms of how long to let it drip and how long i should have it off for through out the day?


by day do you mean lights on? if so , let it go all day. what type of medium do you use? the more info you give us the sooner we can get you perfect.....within reason.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 19, 2009)

gypsy is that kief?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 19, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> gypsy is that kief?


With some plant material to go with it.. but yeah!

big mesh, some leaf gets through, and you get green kief...

Did you see I have crabs now?


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> With some plant material to go with it.. but yeah!
> 
> big mesh, some leaf gets through, and you get green kief...
> 
> Did you see I have crabs now?


 i read the kief diary thing....nice

and no on the crabs


----------



## GypsyBush (May 19, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i read the kief diary thing....nice
> 
> and no on the crabs


 
Gypsy's Bush has Crabs...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/167596-gypsys-picture-depot-23.html#post2509023


----------



## GypsyBush (May 22, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/167596-gypsys-picture-depot-27.html#post2527967


----------



## Return of the Spork (May 22, 2009)

Hey gypsy, is that leaf curl from overwatering or lockout? I had that happen on a batch and I am still not sure what it was. I am thinking lockout though because I think I let the PH go up a lil high for too long.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 22, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> Hey gypsy, is that leaf curl from overwatering or lockout? I had that happen on a batch and I am still not sure what it was. I am thinking lockout though because I think I let the PH go up a lil high for too long.


THANK YOU!!!!

You are the first person to say something in a way of trying to help me!!!

Everyone likes the pics, but no one steps in and says shit about the grow itself...lol..

THANK YOU!!!

I don;t really know

I have the same strain, on the same res, but under a MH, instead of HPS and it has ZERO curl...lol...

SO I am not sure...

I would guess it's pH related since I have had a bit of issues with FF making it drop like a bomb daily...

I'll check if I can find the pics for you to see...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 22, 2009)

Here are clones of the same strain...

One under the HPS, one under the MH...

Both on THE SAME RES...


----------



## Return of the Spork (May 22, 2009)

For the record, the tray that had the "curl", I had 8 Poison Kush and 1 OG, the OG didn't curl at all. So obviously it is going to depend on the particular plant, but I could only guess it was from lockout because nothing else made sense. Now that I have put a few strains through the mix I am finally settling down on a few so won't have to mix batches for long, so plant specific nutrient needs will be easier to determine.

Very interesting that it seems to be light based on your setup. I wonder what that is. Mine was under the same HPS for whole time, but I had a batch of poisons go through that looked fantastic 2 weeks prior. Rawr, I don't like these kinds of mysteries, I don't want it to happen again.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 22, 2009)

Yeah.. My op is a mess... I got shit everywhere..lol...

I just organized a little yesterday...

Have you been over to my journal...?

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/167596-gypsys-picture-depot-27.html#post2528544


----------



## DeweyKox (May 30, 2009)

*OK guys, its official. Here is the Link! *

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/198788-zero-veg-clone-grow-contest.html


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 20, 2009)

anybody know about hand watering? if so please help
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/205396-switching-moms-e-f-hand-watering.html


----------



## orzz (Jun 20, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> anybody know about hand watering? if so please help
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/205396-switching-moms-e-f-hand-watering.html


replied other thread


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 5, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/bugsrnme-albums-aero-nft-e-f.html

a lil bit of what ol bugs has been up to lately


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 4, 2009)

and from the depths of oblivion I SIR BUGS.....bring this thread back to life.

lookit what i been doin'


----------



## doogleef (Sep 7, 2009)

What to you think of they new system, Bugs?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 7, 2009)

doogleef said:


> What to you think of they new system, Bugs?


 i freakin' love it.....i had light leak issues in the begining that lead to those big fuckers that are too big. 
but now all the light leaks are plugged up and it will make you fall down dizzy when the lights go out now. 
so .....i think this system dont fuck around in veg....and that its a bad idea to do it. but the single run of the new ones will be the first batch to be under prime conditions in the op......looking very forward to seeing them in action. i took out the trays exept for the moms.
i put a 1k on a light mover and love it....but the temps are staying at 80 now....but breezy as hell. humidity 47ish. i'm gonna swap out the 1k for the 600 cause i like my temps to be in the 70's.
forgot to hand feed the big moms on the floor that i'm flowering last night and man were they drooping.....oops.

anyway....rambling.


----------



## BeverlyRollins69 (Jan 3, 2010)

subcscribed


----------



## isthislegal (Aug 11, 2010)

I have been searching for hydroponic perpetual threads for over a year and didn't even see this thread..I've got a lot of reading to do!!!


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 11, 2010)

wtf?
I just ran a search and I have not posted in here? I just found it!!!!!!

Frack,,,

Site is slow uploading pics this morning but I am all over this thread,

subbed and hubbed, HAL is on S/B.....

Area 57 is 2 Sealed Labs. Clean Rooms. Clean Suits and booties, hair nets if ya have it.

Lab 1 is perp Veg under 1000 watt Lumatek 120/240, dimmable set at 600 to 750, depending
on the girls needs.

16 DWC rooting spots, 16 teen spots. Bean popping, clones and Mothers in here. Hydro and Dirt.

Flower Lab.
It still blows my mind in there,,,,,,

Did all this ourselves, planned, purchased lumber and built.

3 scrog stations, room for lst, fim and any other method
we want to play with. Lab is upgradeable and a breeze to run.

Auto drain and fills. Under the floor plumbing hookups and drains

240 and 120 wired. Vented so well I have yet to need the A/C
while running the 4 lights in there. Room is set up to handle
all the juice through the sub panel.


bb57
mvf

ftp


----------



## seanec327 (Aug 12, 2010)

so glad i found this thread.. finally getting my 2 2x3 table in veg room and a 4x4 in flower started. will be doing a SOG perpetual but vegging for couple weeks or thats the idea

got alotta cleaning a prepping tomorrow but should be a good experience.

1.clean trays n res GOOD
2.clean hydroton and net pots
3. get timers dialed in, dress power cords,etc accordingly
4. fill res in get everything running and check for leaks etc
5. introduce the babies to there new homes

trying to figure out my veg times between the 2 tables in veg room before i put into flower room. as i would like to veg for a couple weeks before flippn em 
one of the 2x3s will be for 1 week from cloner to get adjusted to flood n drain and nutes... and other will be for 1-2 weeks with more aggressive feeding regimen.

this is my first go at hydro now that i finally got my aerocloner down and can keep somethin perpetually goin

*for any1 interested check out my sig thread to see what im working with*


----------



## isthislegal (Apr 17, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## dustfrmphilly (Nov 6, 2014)

Bump


----------

